# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/29 *3 Hour King of the Ring edition*



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On a special three-hour Raw, John Morrison, Daniel Bryan, Ezekiel Jackson, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, "Dashing" Cody Rhodes, Alberto Del Rio and Drew McIntyre will collide to become King of the Ring. Who will take the crown in this legendary tournament?

Discuss.​


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Should be a good show.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

king sheamus plz. dashing or bryan would be good too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the show, hopefully we get some good KOTR matches. I want Del Rio/Bryan, Morrison/Drew, Bryan/Cody and Morrison/Del Rio in some alright length matches.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

I want Zeke out in the first round, and Rhodes to make it to at least the semi's or the finals. I'd be happy with anyone winning other than Zeke, ADR or Sheamus. Zeke because he hasn't worn on me yet and Sheamus and ADR because they don't need it.

My Predictions:


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

King Morrison of King McIntyre please.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty hyped to watch this show. Morrison should be winning KOTR but i won't hold my breath considering WWE have screwed Morrison's push many times in the past.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> King Morrison of King McIntyre please.


No way Drew's going to become the last king of Scotland.


----------



## Willow the Wisp (Mar 18, 2009)

KING MORRISON - make it happen WWE!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Screw KOTR, im more interested in Juan Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How many hours until this starts? So I get an idea of when its on my time


----------



## Curses! (Apr 15, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> How many hours until this starts? So I get an idea of when its on my time


Twelve and a half hours.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, I'm predicting "Here is your winner, and NEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW King of The Ring-" <King of Kings hits, Trips comes out and stares down Sheamus, brawl ensues.>


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

please, please, please don't make me watch Mexican John Cena.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Isn't it a bit ironic (and moronic) that King of the Ring is on Raw, while Fatal Fourway is a PPV on its own?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

My prediction?

King Alberto


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lets not forget even billy gun was KOTR, could be anyone


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm pulling for King McIntyre 




Wouldn't mind if ADR, Sheamus or Morrison won though.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

King Zeke with that big cheesy grin on his face. It won't happen though. The good money on Del Rio I reckon. I really want a heel to win it, faces are dull as KOTR.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

KING SHEAMUS!!!










... It's just meant to be, clearly.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Optikk said:


> My prediction?
> 
> King Alberto












Here's hoping...


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well hey, if they will put an average guy like Miz as WWE champ, then anyone has a shot of being KOTR. I like the possibility of Sheamus or Del Rio winning.

I didn't realize tonights RAW was 3 hours.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesting how Sheamus and Kofi are front and center on the promo pic from WWE.com. But ALSO interesting how ADR is the last wrestler seen on the video promo from WWE.com. Oooooo...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hoping for King Alberto, knowing it'll be King Sheamus...


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i hope there`s good streams available via internet and i really hope WWE wont shut all streams down.

looking forward tonight, my wild guess is Mcintyre or Sheamus to win KOTR. :gun:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Del Rio to win?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

King Bryan  Its Happening People.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

can't wait for raw, king sheamus all the way!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Del Rio to win?


Only in a decent world. This is no such place. 

King Alberto Del Rio is absolutely the only proper way to go, but Rey Mysterio will cost him one of his matches.

Please, ANYBODY but Morrison. Even Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

King Zeke or King 'Dashing' would be my preferences, but I doubt either will happen.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

King morrison all the way, wouldnt be surprised if sheamus won and hhh comes back


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want Daniel Bryan to win, but I think it makes the most sense for Sheamus to win.

Have Sheamus beat John Morrison in the final. Then this can lead to them fighting again at TLC with Sheamus getting the victory there which leads to HHH returning which obviously would spin off to Sheamus/HHH

And I want del Rio to beat Mysterio in the quarter-finals, and then in the semi's del Rio gets screwed by outside interference by Mysterio which furthers the del Rio/Mysterio feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mysterio didn't even qualify, ADR screwed him, so that's not possible. 

It's a shame he did, though. Del Rio should be the winner, but instead, he'll just take a pointless loss to Rey on PPV that does absolutely nothing for him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

King Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

hazuki said:


> King Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Ryan Smith (Aug 1, 2006)

hazuki said:


> King Kofi Kingston.


KKK!

I'm going tonight, should be more fun than the last garbage Raw I Saw. Left a 1/2 hour early. Don't even remember who was champion or the Main Event.

Anyway, hoping Drew Mcintyre can pull through to give him the push he needs, then again too many heels are champions, so I can see KKK winning :shocked:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™;9089773 said:


> Mysterio didn't even qualify, ADR screwed him, so that's not possible.
> 
> It's a shame he did, though. Del Rio should be the winner, but instead, he'll just take a pointless loss to Rey on PPV that does absolutely nothing for him.


I'm actually quite positive about a potential Del Rio vs. Mysterio PPV match because I'm actually pretty sure Del Rio would go over. Let's be honest, Kane is almost done as champion and then who do they have once Edge is champion? Swagger? He was buried as champion beyond belief, the next one down is Del Rio. Going into the rumble, Del Rio being in the title match wouldn't surprise me one bit, and for that to happen it would be wise for him to go ver Mysterio at the previous PPV.

SIDENOTE: King Kofi does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been suprised at the amount of people ruling Kingston out in the other threads. Saying that, he'll probably go out in the first round.

Any of the 8 could viably win, makes it very interesting.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Era of AWESOMENESS starts tonight..GET READY!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont mind anyone winning it as long as Kofi and Morrison don't! I'm hoping for a 1st round exit but there is 0% chance of that happening to Jomo.

It's got to be a Heel Face Final so I'm guessing Jomo ADR/Sheamus final 

More exited about Nexus and The Miz though!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> The Era of AWESOMENESS starts tonight..GET READY!


I almost forgot Miz was champ!

The King of the Ring is the event to look forward to. Miz is second tonight


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Please let ADR loose in the finals!!!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea obviously i am looking forward to KOTR, but cant wait to see the fallout of Miz champ and Cena screwing Barrett. Maybe Orton will punt A-Ri?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

King Kofi Kingston would be hilarious for the initials alone.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

All eight could easily fit as King:
*Kofi Kingston:* Tremendously talented, lost some steam recently but being King would really take him places, hopefully. Shame about the initials, though.
*Ezekiel Jackson:* Probably the least likely to win, but still - last ever ECW Champ, 2010 King of the Ring... there are worse people to give it to. I'd rather we didn't have him win, though.
*Cody Rhodes:* Would fit really well with his "holier than thou" attitude that comes with the "Dashing" gimmick, plus the promos would be good.
*Drew McIntyre:* Last King of Scotland has a nice ring to it  They could easily fit it around his slightly regal Scottish heritage, it's doable. Personally, I find the guy to be boring as hell, I hope he's out ASAP in the tourney, but he'd still work as King, I suppose.
*Daniel Bryan:* He's got a whole lot going for him right now, and it would certainly liven his character up a bit if they added the King moniker. I'd love to see it, but he probably doesn't need it so much seeing as he's US Champion.
*John Morrison:* Needs it the most, I'd say. He and Kofi have had sporadic on-and-off pushes for a while now - just pull the freaking trigger and get Morrison moving. With Miz in the WWE Title scene now you might as well get Morrison in that kind of area, too.
*Alberto Del Rio:* Oh the promos would be amazing. He'd be a great King, no two ways about it. Probably the sensible option, though Rey will screw him over, I'd imagine.
*Sheamus:* Would work quite well for a possible HHH return angle, plus it would complete a great year for him. Does he need it like some of the others? No, but it would fit him with the whole ancient lineage thing he sometimes uses.

I originally thought Swagger would win this, but apparently not. I wouldn't mind any of those eight guys as King, except maybe McIntyre, he's just so dull. Otherwise, should be a good tourney, hopefully we get some good matches in there.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

First night with Miz as Champ! Cant wait


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> First night with Miz as Champ! Cant wait


Me Neither?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Should be a good night. Pulling for McIntyre for King but I'm not picky since I like everyone in the tounement. 

The Age of Awesome has begun.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Im going with Sheamus.

1. The guy is almost at jobber status, jobbing to santino and morrison over the past few weeks. He may not need this as much as some of the other guys, but this would be a great way for him to get some momentum back.

2. King Sheamus vs the King of Kings, id flippin mark!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> King Kofi Kingston would be hilarious for the initials alone.


LOL that would be a hell of a coincidence


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really the only likely options are Sheamus or Del Rio, and it's clear Rey is going to screw Del Rio out of a match so everyone get use to King Sheamus.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope Del Rio wins the tournament but I have a feeling Morrison will. Should be a fun show.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

im not that botherd about ktr
wanna see what miz and co has to say


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The NEWWW WWE CHAMPION THE MIIIIIIZZZ 
and hopefully King Alberto or King Rhodes (yes i know) lol :side:


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Round 1
- Sheamus over Ezekiel Jackson via Brogue Kick
- John Morrison over Drew McIntyre via Starship Pain
- Daniel Bryan over "Dashing" Cody Rhodes via LeBell Lock
- Alberto Del Rio over Kofi Kingston via Cross Armbreaker

*Quaterfinals
- John Morrison over Sheamus via Starship Pain after interference from the returning WWE Superstar: Triple H aka King of Kingz
- Daniel Bryan over Alberto Del Rio via 1, 2, 3 after the ref takes a bump and RR/Del Rio start jumping Bryan until Mysterio comes and makes the save and hits the 619 on Del Rio.

*Finals
- John Morrison over Daniel Bryan via Starship Pain to become King of the Ring 10'


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Should be a great show if booked correctly, which means in my opinion that anyone but Sheamus wins the KotR tournament because Sheamus is the only one who doesn't need it. I hope that Del Rio wins, but Mysterio will probably interfere in his match.

Also, probably a good promo by the awesome one, The Miz as WWE Champion! I don't like the Juan Cena character, but I have to admit that I am curious about the fact how they're gonna debut him.

And once again, because it's a three hour RAW ... maybe we'll see Triple H return tonight, that would be great.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really hoping for Del Rio to pick up the win. After that'd I'd hope Bryan or maybe Kofi will take it. Don't care much for the rest in the tourny

Miz, Riley, and Cole to have a live sex celebration to close the show, calling it now


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

4hisdamnself said:


> King Kofi Kingston would be hilarious for the initials alone.


Way to rip off Punks twitter... 


Anyways, I am hoping for a Bryan/Del Rio final for the KOTR. Either of those two winning would be great.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> King Kofi Kingston would be hilarious for the initials alone.


Cant believe punk actually put that on twitter lol , he tagged mvp 2 8*D


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Really looking forward to tonight, the last couple of Raw's have been great.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm predicting that Daniel Bryan makes it with ease making his first opponent tap out to the Labell Lock and he even gets whoever he's wrestling in the semi finals to submit to Cattle Mutilation. Then in the finals he will lose to either Ezekiel or Sheamus but with Ezekiel looking too dominant and strong right now even if he's just wrestled jobbers, I just can't picture him losing at all in this tournament unless they do some sorta double countout finish where he's wrestling Sheamus or something. Thus that's why I think Ezekiel goes over Daniel Bryan in the end rather then Sheamus.

Or they could go a MMA route where Daniel Bryan submits Sheamus in the first round and then submits Ezekiel Jackson in the second round. Then I'd have him lose to Alberto Del Rio in the finals. Honestly ADR with the crown on would boost his ego even more and it'd just be awesome to see. People were mentioning Rey Mysterio interfering on ADR's match costing him but I have a strong feeling that might not happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm predicting a win for either Morrison or Sheamus.

There's no way a guy from Smackdown is gonna win.

But then again I would've never predicted that William Regal would've won back in 08.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am rooting for Speedy Orton Leyfield Gonzalez (Del Rio) to win


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/special/allspecialguesthosts/upcomingguesthosts

Another guest host? MEH! Why the fuck do we need more eye candy on a show like tonight. Vince is probably trying to talk her into wrestling.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so hyped for this RAW. KOTR and The Awesome Era. Would love ADR to win it, but I wouldn't mind if JoMo won it. He could def use it. In all likeliness though, Sheamus wins it :no:


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

olympiadewash said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/special/allspecialguesthosts/upcomingguesthosts
> 
> Another guest host? MEH! Why the fuck do we need more eye candy on a show like tonight. Vince is probably trying to talk her into wrestling.


Right, another guest host to get interrupted by Ted. :side:


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

small question raw starts 2am cet tonight right? so in around 2 hours


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol...a miss usa guest host. trainwreeeeeck.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KOTR Bracket:
http://www.wwe.com/content/facebook/kotr2010jpg


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brackets Released - http://www.wwe.com/content/facebook/kotr2010jpg


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson will lose due to interference from ted count on it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I could see Morrison beating Rhodes then Rey screwing Alberto in the second round to make it to fighting Sheamus again. Ugh, I really hope he doesn't win but I have a feeling he will for some reason.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't expect Bryan vs Del Rio first up. So I'm guessing:

*Morrison* vs Rhodes
*Del Rio* vs Bryan
*Zeke* vs McIntyre
*Sheamus* vs Kofi


*Morrison* vs Del Rio
Zeke vs *Sheamus*

*Morrison* vs Sheamus


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Danielson will lose due to interference from ted count on it.


Or, Mysterio could cost Del Rio..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> Brackets Released - http://www.wwe.com/content/facebook/kotr2010jpg


I'm expecting:

Quaterfinals
JoMo over Rhodes
ADR over Bryan
Zeke over McIntyre
Sheamus over Kingston

Semifinals
JoMo over ADR
Sheamus over Zeke

Finals
Sheamus over JoMo


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Bryan will beat Del Rio with Mysterio's interfearence and then Bryan will go on to become KOTR.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dug2356 said:


> Brackets Released - http://www.wwe.com/content/facebook/kotr2010jpg


*John Morrison* vs. Cody Rhodes
*Alberto Del Rio* vs. Daniel Bryan
*Ezekiel Jackson* vs. Drew McIntyre 
*Sheamus* vs. Kofi Kingston

*John Morrison* vs. Alberto Del Rio
Ezekiel Jackson vs. *Sheamus*

*Sheamus* vs. John Morrison

A real shame they are going to hide the KOTR title on Sheamus to continue a fued that would be continuing anyway...


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope HHH returns tonight and screws Sheamus out of it.

Then Morrison can feud with Miz, and Sheamus with HHH feud for a while, keeping two legit stars togethor whilst two up and comers feud for the gold.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cant wait for tonight got my brandy all ready


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Cant wait for tonight got my brandy all ready


I'll be staying up for it, just for old times sake, always loved KOTR as a kid.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Is CM Punk still on commentary?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You'd have to assume so. I believe they indicated that he would be filling the role for the time being.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> Bryan will beat Del Rio with Mysterio's interfearence and then Bryan will go on to become KOTR.


My thoughts exactly...butnot sure about him winning, but I see him on the finals.




StraightEdged said:


> Is CM Punk still on commentary?


He said last weeks raw he would be returning, and then on twitter...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> Is CM Punk still on commentary?



yes, i think so..this is a post from CM punk's twitter yesterday = " 3 hours of silliness. Tomorrow. Tune in for insults, comedy, drama, and diva ratings!!!"


yay, more punk rating the divas! lol


----------



## RIPGuerrero (Nov 10, 2010)

I predict Shamus will reign king, and if not him then Alberto Del Rio. I want Daniel Bryan to win but I think he has a very small chance, and if not him I want to see King Morrison, who has a better chance.

Raw should be great.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it me or is the midcard these days red hot!

I'm pumped for KOTR. Unfortunately, the first few matches are gonna be nothing but short 3 minute matches


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Should be an enjoyable raw.


----------



## Meggerz (Jun 8, 2010)

According to the released brackets, I'm predicting: 

*John Morrison* Vs. Cody Rhodes
*Alberto Del Rio* Vs. Daniel Bryan
*Ezekiel Jackson* VS. Drew McIntyre
*Sheamus* Vs. Kofi Kingston

*John Morrison* Vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Sheamus* Vs. Ezekiel Jackson

*Sheamus* Vs. John Morrison

Resulting, of course, in King Sheamus Vs. The King of Kings down the road. 
:agree:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Here we go again, Monday nights are flying in.

I'm expecting good things tonight, so here's hoping


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Remember folks -Don't be a Randy Orton- RAW starts 1 hour earlier than usual tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well for the four KOTR Opening Round Matches...

Morrison Vs. Rhodes = I'll be stunned if Morrison doesn't win this one. 

Bryan Vs. Del Rio = Bryan FTW here. Don't be surprised if he at least makes it to the finals, just to take advantage of the his ability to work well with anybody. I can see them giving it to Del Rio though. 

Jackson Vs. Drew = How the hell did Jackson get in this? Oh well. This is actually the toughest call of the four because neither guy has a chance to win this tourney, clearly. Not unless they want a repeat of Billy Gunn or Mabel. Give me Jackson for this. 

Sheamus Vs. Kofi Kingston = SHEAMUS. Easy call I think. 

Yeah, I have Raw sweeping the first round. I

Then in the 2nd round: 

Morrison Vs. Bryan = Oh ho! I hope I'm right because that would be a hell of a match. Give me Morrison to win this, but either option would be great. 

Sheamus vs. Jackson = Big man power match. Sheamus wins. 

Finals

Sheamus Vs. Morrison = Sheamus wins the tourney. 

Also, don't be surprised if Triple H shows up tonight.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

King McIntyre of Scotland please!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> King McIntyre of Scotland please!


THIS.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So are all the matches tonight KOTR matches?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This should be a good show. Raw has been very entertaining the past two weeks, so lets see if that quality continues into this show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i expect a 5 star promo from the miz


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Expecting a "I proved all of you wrong" promo by Miz, including all his classic tradmark cheap heat insults and his oh so "awesome" catchphrase..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr MJ™;9090754 said:


> King McIntyre of Scotland please!





♠Chip♠;9090757 said:


> THIS.


X 3. Really want to see Drew win this, not enjoyed his recent decline.

But I expect he'll get killed by Zeke.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

perro said:


> i expect a 5 star promo from the miz


Agreed! I can't wait to see the 1st Raw of the Awesome Era. I'd love to see him take more shots at LeBron like he did at Survivor Series and gloat that he could be from Cleveland and win a championship but LeBron couldn't; that'd be priceless.

As for the tournament, I'd like to see McIntyre win it, but that's just so I can here his entrance music throughout the night.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

Hopefully DB vs ADR gets a solid 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Juan Cena for KOTR :side:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sheamus winning will suck. Totally suck. I see no use in him winning. Only to further his storyline with Triple H, which I have no interest in. Give it to McIntyre dammit!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Aw crap. McIntyre's longshot turned into a no shot with that seeding.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I can see it happening on Friday....

"Ladies and Gentlemen making his way to the ring, from Ayr Scotland. "King" Mcintyre.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's St. Andrews Day, McIntyre winning would be fucking epic to Scottish fans.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Watching NXT which is on just before RAW to pass the time. This show is fucking awesome.

Can't wait for tonight. I hope they throw in a swerve or two.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

King Alberto Del Rio of Mexico please WWE


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

woot 
Remembering that Raw starts early tonight FTW !


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Not looking forward to another filler filled 3 hour RAW. Ugh.

The only reason the last one was so good was because it focused on nostalgia.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a feeling Morrison is going to win.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

just1988 said:


> King Alberto Del Rio of Mexico please WWE


While he's been pretty good as a heel, I still don't understand why they're trying to push him so hard. He's nowhere near the heel Barrett is and he's just a tool. Him winning this tournament would give me the shot of triptophan I'd need before I hit the sheets.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I Predict...THE CELTIC KING, SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Cody Rhodes, teach me how to tame my midriff!

Or win KOTR, plz.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like heels as KOTR more than faces. For that reason, I am hoping McIntyre wins (long shot I know). He needs it the most, and has by far the least developed character of the heels in the tournament.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I Predict...THE CELTIC KING, SHEAMUS!!!!


Great, can't wait to see the Razor's Edge on display tonight.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

The last thing we need is to push another heel to the main event status. WWE have been doing that enough lately. I'm routing for either Morrison, Bryan or Kofi tonight!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm picking Sheamus.

Which is too bad, because he has by far the least to gain by winning. I like Sheamus, but him winning would be incredibly stupid. Still, I see it happening.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Here We Go!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody Cody Cody Cody Cody!!!!!!!




is going to get eliminated in the first round :cussin::angry::faint:


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Nexus4Life said:


> While he's been pretty good as a heel, I still don't understand why they're trying to push him so hard. He's nowhere near the heel Barrett is and he's just a tool. Him winning this tournament would give me the shot of triptophan I'd need before I hit the sheets.


While Wade may be arguably better on the stick, ADR has much better facials and physical presence as a heel. Mic work and visible personality are both very important, and ADR has both. He carries himself much better, and while being a "cheap heel" has been on a trajectory of putting people on the shelf due to his own amazing abilities, not by gang force.

Also, ADR can wrestle, and Wade is greener than my hydroponics station downstairs.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Over or under, 2 hugs from Cole tonight?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting my bowl and some water ready. Let's get raw.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm up for this, hopefully Bryan or Del Rio win. Lets just hope the snow doesn't fuck up my tv signal AGAIN!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at the Hyena sound when they showed Nexus attacking Orton.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO! KOTR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Love this promo video


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It's time!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Going to see the Miz girl soon..


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

My Tip?: Mcintyre. Hopfully :L


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Here we go. Oh wait opening 5 minute video package to remind us what happened last week with shitty Cole commentating, never mind. fpalm


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

And here we go Ladies and Gents!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

great recap promo!


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Love the bizzare AWWEESOMMMEEE!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Am not going to spoiler the quarterfinal brackets, But man this brackets kill king of the ring


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

start out with ..........
I CAME TO PLAY


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

let's get crunk....wait What Sup!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems like every time I tune into a WWE show, I tune right into that promo.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao THE KIDS! :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

perro said:


> great recap promo!


indeed


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And yet nobody cares the Miz is champion. Anyway.....lets get the King of the Ring started!

Lets go King Danielson!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait to hear Cole's thoughts on Miz's title win


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that little girl is famous.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

New Raw Video!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I like that they took Cena out of the intro. Slightly helps the already shattered credibility of this whole angle.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

new opening with no john cena tsk tsk


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Have they just changed the font and logo of Cena's stage lighting? Purple and yellow :lmao

Like the new opening credits with the Miz.

WOW, Alex Riley starting out the show. This is a surprise.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

I hope Miz drops the belt tonight.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

This is the set up to King Sheamus Vs the King of Kings


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well hey, at least they took Cena off the RAW intro to make it seem somewhat believable that Cena is "fired".

Here we go with Cole all pumped for the new Chaamp.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cynic said:


> I like that they took Cena out of the intro. Slightly helps the already shattered credibility of this whole angle.


Wow, I was not paying attention. What replaced him at the end of the intro?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VRsick said:


> that little girl is famous.


That girl is going to be on tshirts mark my words


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole creaming away.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Anyone else kind of annoyed that Regal didn't even have a chance to defend his title?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

hide yo kids


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol riley?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do we have to hide our kids from The Miz?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk ripping Riley again lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao " Looks like he's dressed for court" :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol hide ya kids, hide ya wife. 

HA looks like hes dressed for court


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Everyone change the channel. Let Gayrod be the reason the show's starting ratings will be bad.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ANTOINE DODSON REFERENCE ON RAW!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A Ri....either they have no faith in Miz or they have TONS of faith in him. Grats, ARi atleast.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like he's dress for court..priceless


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg Riley is looking HOT! nice suit!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! :lmao 

"Too soon"


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

HIDE UR KIDS HIDE UR WIVES


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao at CM Punk.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone give me a stream? Mine died. Green rep will be added


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CM Punk is owning Alex Riley.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CeNa~cGaNG said:


> I hope Miz drops the belt tonight.


I hope so :cuss:


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollll Punk


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL I LOVE PUNK


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Wow, I was not paying attention. What replaced him at the end of the intro?


The Miz!! :S


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Alex Riley look like a true champion with that suit on.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhhh shittttt lol 
riley lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, Punk and Riley really hate each other. I love it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

they mentioned his dui?!


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL Riley owned Punk :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

'This guy doesn't need any more partying in his life'

Then Alex Riley comes in with 'listening to CM Punks god awful commentary!' 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

This is great.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of Miz's ring work, but this reign could garner epic heat if done correctly. I'm hoping for a cocky/cowardly reign where he constantly hangs on to the belt under shady circumstances.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

They should probably remove the "Old Miz" from the RAW Intro video...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Riley ain't affraid of a party.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Punk is my hero.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk Fucking Rocks!!

He actually talked about his DUI


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He's ripping on himself now? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol holy shit punk is relentless


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cole made a joke about the DUI


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

So far so good, liking these inside jokes a lot LOL!!!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

"It's a good thing a DUI is job security."

Why didn't I start liking CM Punk until recently?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! Fucking legend! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What happened to Ricardo?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stream plz


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another shot at Riley's DUI right out of the gate. Thaaaaat's great!


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES SO FUNNY


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

The fans don't give a shit lolz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

nice black eye


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is how you open Raw..A-Ri and then Alberto!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cmon Rio, don't let Rey cost you this match


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Look at that shiner hahahahaha, does he have to beep that horn that many times


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Punk is so win LOL. and ADR!


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHA Ricardos black eye!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice Black eye.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Miz's ring work, but this reign could garner epic heat if done correctly. I'm hoping for a cocky/cowardly reign where he constantly hangs on to the belt under shady circumstances.


Agreed.

If he gets a JBL-like run w/ the belt, it could be one of the best runs ever.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Punk 2 for 2 - now 3-3 for lolworthy lines. 4-4.

Props to Ary too. Taking the mick out of himself.


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Wow, I was not paying attention. What replaced him at the end of the intro?


Miz holding the title.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

King Del Rio sign. I hope so.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone still think Riley is just there to be Miz's lackey?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! YES! PUNK SPORTING THE CABANA SHIRT!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

dgvbslgjreghrgr

Punk wearing a Colt Cabana shirt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Colt Cabana t-shirt!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Colt Cabana shirt. Fuck yes.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Pooly n ester hahahahaha


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk with a Colt Cabana shirt


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Punk's I Love Colt shirt


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

punk with the colt shirt haha


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

COLT CABANA SHIRT!

Way to go punk


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk is Wearing a Colt Cabana Shirt


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao 

I love Punk. :lmao


----------



## Meggerz (Jun 8, 2010)

Uhh ... to anyone else who watches Raw on The Score in Canada, why the FUCK is Raw not on yet??:cussin:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AWESOME Punk is wearing one of Colt Cabana's shirt.


Looks like DB is out in the first round.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and he's wearing the Colt Shirt..that is awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit, adr vs dbd...its ON!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Are they going to do the entire tournament tonight??? : D


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

OH YES!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN IS MY HERO.....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

uh oh Dragon....

in b4 Mr MJ or Klebold bitch about something


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I love Punk so much. I'm so happy they are having him do this.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna be a good match


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bryan-Del Rio this can only be awesome! I predict a ADR win, with the Bella's coming to comfort DBD afterwards.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CMON DBD.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

DB vs Del Rio



IZ I IN HEAVEN!?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd be sucking lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

punk is getting schooled by cole TT_TT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

only time i'll ever root for ADR


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Riley. Cole. CM Punk. Genius.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark for them both so it's hard to root for one


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk is fucking awesome. :lmao 

Del Rio, please fuck up Bryan.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan in the opening match....damn

Punk calling Cole gay because he would take Riley over the Bellas


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

You'd take Alex Riley over the Bellas

Punk owning Cole :lmao


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This match is to early should have been the final!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why is Jerry Lawler even there?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I love this commentary, it is amazing. I hope punk goes full time when he retires.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

omg this commentary is priceless lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

And bryan isnt over huh?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

2 kings and a queen hahahaha


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

Daniel Bryan or Del Rio fellas?


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

2 kings and a queen :LMAO


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

I love this commentary so much.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Two kings and a queen, LMAO! Punk on commentary is fucking gold!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

COLE 4 QUEEN


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk has had like 6 great lines already and we're only 13 mins into the show. :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omfg cm punk is wearing a colt cabana shirt! lol this is already epic o and a dui is job security!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> uh oh Dragon....
> 
> in b4 Mr MJ or Klebold bitch about something


Daniel Bryan chants in before Klebold had the chance to type "Bryan is teh most unover wrestler in history, lulz"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR vs Daniel Bryan should be an awesome match!

These guys should be made for each other!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Seriously great commentary. It will suck when Punk returns to the ring.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk can take all the time he wants to heal. Him calling Cole on his BS is just gold.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Early commercial break is early.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Del Rio came out to no heat at all


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

alex riley gives punk a lot of ammunition to insult him with, im glad riley acknowledged it though, he's great.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson will lose most likely


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

This should have been the final match. :\


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk is so awesome for wearing that Colt Cabana shirt!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael Jackson Advert.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

It's so sad that the only way that Punk can win is if he is behind the announce table.

I bet if Big Show joined him, they'd probably make CM Punk job in that aspect, too. -.-


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I guess a DUI equals job security'' that was a great line


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a lulz during commerical.


Cena is Rhjodes fan.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Coleand punk on commentary = win get rid of that assclown pls and this as the opening match = win. I suspect adr wins since there is no way that I see Morrison lose the next match


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Postage said:


> This should have been the final match. :\


agreed


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

Wonder if Punk will be in trouble for the Colt Cabana shirt.....nonetheless, super awesome that he wore it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Michael Jackson Advert.


What game was it


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow it didn't take long for punk and cole to be butting heads, its ironic how they both are heels and were hugging just last week just for them to have different opinions, its freaking awesome. i hope its like this all night


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When CM Punk heals up we will actually get less of him.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

I wish this match would've been the final.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

omg technical wrestling, my eyes burn


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

how old is ADR?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

adr is terrible


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

RM to appear soon


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just noticed these are the two with the most awesome theme songs


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

God Lawler just proved how useless he is now. Punk asks him to analyze the match and all he can do is giggle.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG ADR DAT SUPLEX COUNTER.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When was the last time we saw both guys hit a German suplex in a match?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Daniel Byran can get good match out of anyone ... lawd!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ADR is... boring. and not in a good way like William Regal can be.

If he can't have a good, exciting match with Daniel Bryan, that's really a bad sign.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Postage said:


> This should have been the final match. :\


Uh neither of those guys will be in the final, so yeah no.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch dive?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bryan went splat.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Man, Bryan might've got hurt there.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait... what is this? An actual wrestling match on Raw? 

*KING OF THE RING TOURNAMENT EVERY WEEK, PLEASE.*


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, Punk just said exactly what I was thinking. Danielson crashed shoulder first into the barricade again! How many times has he done that? Someone needs to teach him how to correctly do a suicide dive.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ouch right into the Barricade >_<

shit its over,


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Anyone got a stream?


Addmy msn: Im not posting my friends stream on here.


[email protected]


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DB Taps


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Armbar! 

Del Rio wins!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

rated_y2j11 said:


> how old is ADR?


He's 33.

Damn, this is a great little TV.

I gotta see more of these guys!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yessss Del Rio!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thank god


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES!!!!!


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Bryan is a madman. Everytime he smashes the barrier.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ADR wins clean! Awesome!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

awwww danny


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

fuckin' del rio, piece a trash. MAD.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Either that was a legit injury, or Bryan just sold the shoulder hard enough to make up for a million Cena matches.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuck.. :/


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Clean?!

Wow...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Jordo said:


> botch dive?


no it wasnt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes. Del Rio Wins.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god what does this mean for Danielson...losing to Del Rio


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bryan sucks at selling injury. Other than that, fantastic match.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, look at that! Ring psychology! See how much it helps the match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Danielson but...Del Rio is kinda awesome despite his Lifetime movie rapist good looks.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Haha, Punk just said exactly what I was thinking. Danielson crashed shoulder first into the barricade again! How many times has he done that? Someone needs to teach him how to correctly do a suicide dive.


Or save it for the entrance or commentary side.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

erm... ok. bit short. next!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Would've liked to see those two get about 20 minutes...predictable finish too.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great match. Looking good so far 

Glad ADR went through!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Am I the only one that felt that while that was a pretty good match, but felt like it could so much better given the ability of these two?


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Bryan sucks at selling injury. Other than that, fantastic match.


Were we watching the same match?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio is winning this whole thing.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jordo said:


> botch dive?


no ADR was supposed to counter it to set up Daneil's arm being hurt.
Then armbar


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mehh.


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

Dammit....Del Rio goes to the final then is my prediction.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Oh god what does this mean for Danielson...losing to Del Rio


He lost to someone who is better and closer to the main event scene, don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> ADR is... boring. and not in a good way like William Regal can be.
> 
> If he can't have a good, exciting match with Daniel Bryan, that's really a bad sign.


You're insane, that was a great little TV match!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Does king keep saying Rios instead of Rio?


Its annoying me


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon McIntyre! 

St Andrews Day - Would make sense to make him King.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As if there was any doubt, Morrison is a lock to beat Rhodes now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol every one acting like this is the end of the world

never change IWC


5 bucks says they wont mention Billy gun


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone have a stream with Cole, Lawler and Punk as commentators, not spanish ones?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They better fucking show the One Billy Gunn.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

'well i thought the match would have ended by submission... well .. uh it was the other way around' really king?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan has been buried.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Brock Lesnar Sighting!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanted this to be the final match, and am disappointed that a face title holder just tapped out.

I much rather would have had ADR win via a dirty tactic and dirty pin.

*and I'm not even a fan of Bryan, (his ring work yes, but it's a little overhyped, I'm mostly indifferent to him), so this not a Bryan mark complaining.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Disappointed the match didn't go longer, since I like both I can't be arguing about the results.


Brock Lesnar mention O.O


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

LESNAR?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If Zeke didn't gain thirty pounds of solid muscle mass within the last week I'm going to be angry.

That guy is just too small to make it in the WWE.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy shit, is that the first time they've acknowledged Lesnar by name on TV in like six years?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy shit, a mention and video cap of Brock Lesnar?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd find it hilarious if Cody went over Morrison in the first round.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Mcintyre is going to be kill*


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They better fucking show the One Billy Gunn.


They didn't even show Regal. What a shame.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at them having no idea what to say about Lesnar.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What about Harley Race and Randy Savage two former world champions?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hyping Lesnar a bit. Maybe the WM rumors have some substance.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

disappointing daniel bryan match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Too bad the brackets are so obvious lol. Del Rio should win but really he can't beat Sheamus or Zeke. Doesn't have a chance unless Kofi gets to the final but he has no chance


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone send me a stream? Mine died.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

acknowledgment of Brock? OH MY!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I have no recollection of Bret Hart winning King of the Ring in 1991.

What the hell are they talking about???


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Finally found one, only missed one match then


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Isn't that Rosa Mendez's theme on this burn notice commercial???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What happens when someone wins kotr


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Would've liked to see those two get about 20 minutes...*predictable finish too*.


you saw Danielson diving shoulder first into a barricade


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brock Fucking Lesnar


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Pretty sure Regal won the KOTR in 08. What the fuck, WWE?


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone know if they have said if the KOTR winner gets a title shot or anything?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lesnar!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

god damn @ Del Rio not looking any good against Bryan Danielson


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I have no recollection of Bret Hart winning King of the Ring in 1991.
> 
> What the hell are they talking about???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_the_Ring#1991

Get your facts right mate.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> What happens when someone wins kotr


He gets 50% off burger king for life


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Pretty sure Regal won the KOTR in 08. What the fuck, WWE?


2008 mate


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They better fucking show the One Billy Gunn.


Nah, they wanna show people with actual talent!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> disappointing daniel bryan match.


Why, because it was an actual wrestling match?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn.. WWE is destroying my streams XD


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol at that zinadine zidane advert then "At the world cup we saw everyone come together" yeah everyone but the french team


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

perro said:


> lol every one acting like this is the end of the world
> 
> never change IWC
> 
> ...


Why aren't they?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> Pretty sure Regal won the KOTR in 08. What the fuck, WWE?


They didn't show every single winner...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, this setting up perfectly for a Morrison/Sheamus final right?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So where the fuck is The Striker?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well holy moly. I had no idea this had ever happened. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_the_Ring#1991 Which is weird, cos it seems like something Hart would've mentioned in that autobiography I just read over the weekend.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> you saw Danielson diving shoulder first into a barricade


Once he went into the barricade and sold the arm, I knew ADR's finisher was soon to follow. I was also pretty sure going into the match that ADR would go over clean via submission.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm surprised Punk recognized Lesnar this time :shocked:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Why, because it was an actual wrestling match?


nah b/c it wasn't a good match and he had a considerably better match with ted jr.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> disappointing daniel bryan match.


considering who he was in the ring with? not really.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

THE ZOO IS FIDDNA BE KEPT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That promo needed more King Booker. Mentioning Brock is trying to hype interest in Brock returning? Oh fuck...zoo


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

this shithead better lose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

zooooookeeeperrr


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jordo said:


> What happens when someone wins kotr


Don't they get a title match at the Rumble? I think so cause most people are saying King Morrison vs Miz at Rumble


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh lord. fpalm


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Raw is getting cranked up now.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you know? 
No. And i didnt care.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> He gets 50% off burger king for life


Omg i want


HERE COMES THE ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEEEEEPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_the_Ring#1991
> 
> Get your facts right mate.


I swear, I have no recollection of that, and it's not like they were running around calling him "King Bret Hart" in '91.

It wasn't a Pay Per View Event.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

what happened to getting crunked lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ehhh......truth u got eliminated last week


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus christ this is always so painful to watch and ever worse to listen to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least the Chin isn't out there with him this week.
Hopefully next week they just cut his mic.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd hoped with him not being in KOTR, Truth wouldn't be here tonight.

No Eve?


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

who won with daniel V Del RIO


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No eve?! tragic!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god there's no Eve with R-Truth.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

leon79 said:


> He gets 50% off burger king for life


Damn. If Fat Hardy were still here, I think the outcome would be a done deal.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

1 for 1 lets go with Morrison Jackson and sheamus as the winners of their matches


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate this guy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Where's Epileptic Eve?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ZOOKEEPAH in the house...without Eve...and Cole strangely quiet...what's happening?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats up!?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I hate R-Truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Keeper of the zoo.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

will94 said:


> So, this setting up perfectly for a Morrison/Sheamus final right?


Yep. I noticed that after the Del Rio match. I'll be pretty pissed if that's what happens.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They probably found out getting crunk was not PG.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wheres Eve? She makes this bearable.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> nah b/c it wasn't a good match and he had a considerably better match with ted jr.


 wow really?



gobsayscomeon said:


> Once he went into the barricade and sold the arm, I knew ADR's finisher was soon to follow.


that's called In Ring Psychology mate


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL for the guy who booed R-Truth when he said whats up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm amazed that after twelve years of Truth using What's Up as his entrance, he's yet to keep to time on the chorus.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zoookepah needs to get some new clothes his are ripped lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> nah b/c it wasn't a good match and he had a considerably better match with ted jr.


His match against Ted Jr. was on a Pay Per View, and it was over 10 minutes long.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My fwiend Jahn Cena!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh jesus, an R-Truth promo, we're in for a treat


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> considering who he was in the ring with? not really.


yeah good point but he's had good matches with ted jr so i figured he could get something outta del rio but if rey barely can i shouldn't have expected much out of it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What is this cock gobbler doing on the mic?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

JAWN, I'M YUR CUZZINS BES FRIND.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MY FWEND JON CENA


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't stand this guy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

R Truth telling you like it is.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, good call Punk. Cena wasn't forced to quit. HE WAS FIRED!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao 

His fwend! :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

awwww he still his fwiend....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Your friend? Weren't you the one snitching to Orton about him?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Purple Kisses said:


> I hate this guy.


Same.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's awesome to know him and Jawn are still fwiends


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

JAWN IS MY FRIEND. 

HOLY FUCK DONT GIVE HIM A CLOSE UP AGAIN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

can we cut truth's mic please


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YAWN.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

My fwiend Jawn had 2 pay da pipa.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lawd!! Friend time with Rtruth. this aint romper room!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn you truth...for a second, I had a glimmer of hope for a hell turn. Wait...there's more? Please stop...though, I will admit he is doing...ok?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes Punk, he got fired. You've said that like 20 tmes in the past week.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

R-Truth should talk to Batista about friends.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Truth is a shitty fwend.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

:lmao this is cringe worthy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

get off the roids truth, constant lisps


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> His match against Ted Jr. was on a Pay Per View, and it was over 10 minutes long.


ted jr is also absolutely terrible and had like 1 good match in his career before that. going over ten minutes with ted and it not being terrible is almost harder than a quick tv match with ted.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> They probably found out getting crunk was not PG.


That, or What's Up is a lot more popular than his new song.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

EYV GAWT FOUR GOLD TEEF, JAWHN.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nexus clean up in the ring......please


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i miss you massa!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

That was actually the first time I've enjoyed R-Truth with a mic in a long time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Nexus shirt.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AWESOME SHIRT ALERT


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nexus may have won the battle. But the war? It hasnt even started yet! 

Just a golden promo.

Sick new Nexus shirts.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

that new nexus shirt is WIN


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth should turn heel, then DIE.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo lawdy, this will be a good match...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Crap i forgot it was three hours :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mr. Shit! 


Also, new Nexus shirt! :O


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

New Nexus shirts are awesome.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet new shirt


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

MCGILLICUTTY PROMO.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL MCGILLICUTTY MIC TIME


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Juan Cena is here.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

new nexus shirt nice

JUAN CENA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot that somebody actually IS worse on the mic than R-Truth.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Juan Cena!


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Juan Cena's shorts!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's Juan!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It's Juan Cena!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ted jr is also terrible.


That too!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

JUAN!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Those shirts are fucking fantastic.

Damn, so much for the Genesis. Oh well, he got to talk at least.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo micheal stfu pleaseee


wow wwe couldnt keep cena off tv for a week


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its Joh....eerrr i mean Juan Cena!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh. Ng.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ooooooooh look, new shirts. There still shit.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

holy balls that crowd just marked the fuck out


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh... I wonder who it was?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

unusally short promo by Mike

it's a bird...it's a plane..it's...JUAN CENA


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

ANDELE ANDELE!! ARRIBA ARRIBA!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Juan Cena!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought Cena was getting a ringside seat, not this shit. fpalm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

sigh, hey cena.....


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

YOU CANT SEE ME!!! LMAO


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok Thats was pretty fucking funny


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

JUAN CENA IN THE HOUSE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They may as well say Cena isn't fired right now after that...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Juan Cena?!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Wow, that looked bad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mexican Cena in da house.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Juan Cena sighting


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuck of John, Juan, whatever you are! fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WWE shouldn't have even done the Free or Fired storyline if they aren't even going to have Cena off TV at least for a little while.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So Mr. Hero doesn't even help the injured camera man? What a prick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damnit. I forget this was a 3 hour RAW again. Recap please someone? Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

am digging that new nexus shirt, ive jsut orderd that old one


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That wasn't even John Cena, just some random fan that was pissed off that they handed McGillicutty a microphone.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cena is back, i never would have guessed it


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena got biggest reaction of the night


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that camera hit him right in the nuts


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Knew it. They wouldn't make a mask for one of the top guys just for him to only be on House shows.

You can't see the masked warrior coming.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so cena gets fired and misses a total of 32 mins of raw.......


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Juan Cena!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this is why i hate the firing storylines, cena acted like it was a big deal him being fired, but he still just shows up and does whatever. its like, what was the point of that storyline then?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

At least Juan Cena left Stan alone.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So we have Mexican Cen and Black Cena.

Who's next ??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> Damnit. I forget this was a 3 hour RAW again. Recap please someone? Would really appreciate it.


ADR beat Daniel Bryan in the first round.

R-Truth challeneged somebody from the Nexus, and McGillicutty was going to accept, but was attacked by somebody in Jean Shorts.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I always think R-Truth is going to blink too hard and those piercings are gonna bust out of his head

Also Juan Cena tonight, book it

Also Alex Riley literally must have job security, expect at least the US champ on him

Finally CM Punk must also have said job security given that he just doesn't give a fuck what he says. I like it


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hornswoggle is a little powerhouse.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

R-Truth's face..close up..in HD... please TV, don't ever do that to me again.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

It was obviously Rikishi.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

bboy said:


> cena got biggest reaction of the night


The biggest reaction of the night? It's been 33 minutes :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That's not John. It's Juan Cena , his cousin. Stupid marks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Juan Cena stands for 3 things...Hustle Loyalty Oranges


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

juan cena is a real person man


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Damnit. I forget this was a 3 hour RAW again. Recap please someone? Would really appreciate it.


DBD Vs ADR in a really good match

ADR won When DBD went flying into the barricade

R-truth issued a challenge to the nexus, Henning .jr was heading out to accept it when he was jumped by a mysterious man in purple


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Slam_It said:


> Damnit. I forget this was a 3 hour RAW again. Recap please someone? Would really appreciate it.


Riley promo, Miz celebration coming up later tonight, Alberto beat Daniel Bryan...and a Juan Cena sighting!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> That's not John. It's Juan Cena , his cousin. Stupid marks


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk's facial expressions are out of this world.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> @JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Great security staff at the Wells Fargo Center in Philly for Raw tonight. They must be unionized and on their hourly thirty minute break.


Oh god damn it, I was taking a drink when I read that.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> Damnit. I forget this was a 3 hour RAW again. Recap please someone? Would really appreciate it.


- Riley announced he'd be throwing a celebration for Miz
- Alberto Del Rio beat Daniel Bryan by Submission.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Juan Cena sighting


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Meggerz said:


> According to the released brackets, I'm predicting:
> 
> *John Morrison* Vs. Cody Rhodes
> *Alberto Del Rio* Vs. Daniel Bryan
> ...


Well... You could be on to something. I don't care to much for that though.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Morrison vs. Rhodes up next.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao punk calling all the bullshit


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

WOOAAAHH Youre only smoke and mirrors!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> It was obviously Rikishi.


i was waiting for someone to say this


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, punk calling out who it was


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it was Barney


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME ON DASHING


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Cody Rhodes has a great future ahead of him.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Joey Styles - :lmao

Also, DASHING TIME!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Smoke and Mirrors!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

just remember, we all thought santina was just santino and we were all proved wrong...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CMON 'DASHING'. It's a pity he won't fucking win


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome how Punk is so reality as a commentator. "Oh come on, that was John Cena"


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

his enterance is hilarious


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

why said:


> Riley promo, Miz celebration coming up later tonight, Alberto beat Daniel Bryan...and a Juan Cena sighting!


TY. Sad I didn't get to watch ADR/Bryan


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

El Generico > Juan Cena.


WOOO OH. YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE N MIRRORS!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

as usual no reaction for Boring

why the hell is he even here?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"Cody Rhodes had a facial today" "I bet he did" good god punk is amazing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

FX™ said:


> The biggest reaction of the night? It's been 33 minutes :lmao


Nobody else on Raw is gonna get a bigger reaction.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did The Dashing One actually get a lil pop?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'll bet he did''


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> Juan Cena stands for 3 things...Hustle Loyalty Oranges


you got it wrong Juan Cena stands for 3 things...Hustle Loyalty Tacos


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Morrison is fucking over................ :O


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The match for the WWE Womanizer Title starts now, rooting for JoMo.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Is there a difference between being fired and 'future endeavored'? Or Matt/MATTHEW Hardy might come back


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> TY. Sad I didn't get to watch ADR/Bryan


you missed a good Technical match


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

Wow....facial joke. CM Punk is amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be a good match


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Nobody else on Raw is gonna get a bigger reaction.


Juan cena?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Did The Dashing One actually get a lil pop?


Uh, no.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Morrison FTW


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol at people saying cody got no reaction yet the only ppl who have gotten a reaction were Daniel Bryan and Cena


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> El Generico > Juan Cena.



El Generico, numero uno.

Kenny Omega, No Bueno! No Bueno!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

King your actaully killing me

Punk..King you think he's do for a win..

King...well.....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk calling out WWE fake history.  And a Rhodes gay joke. This is just incredible.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, Punk is mocking fake tournaments now!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk just called Cody Rhodes a ****.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

HAHAHA! Punk is epic dude!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at codys reactions


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a little behind on watching, but has everyone already figured that it's Triple H by now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was watching a YouTube video the other day of Cena singing Cody Rhodes' theme backstage :lmao :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

These guys had a great match back in the spring. I hope this one is good as well.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Eesh. Patterson / Cody gay joke by CM Punk. He is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at punk


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone else think KOTR belongs as a PPV, builds up the hype IMO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ the inside joke about Pat Patterson!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ some guy in a coma.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> lol at people saying cody got no reaction yet the only ppl who have gotten a reaction were Daniel Bryan and Cena


and Morrison, and R-truth

hell even riley got one but that may have been the Cause he was reppin the Mmiz


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Shades of WCW Heel Jericho?

Love it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Some guy in a coma. It's not important." :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk is killing me!! lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Some guy in a coma.

Punk is on fire tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

McGuillicutty's epic nxt promo has somehow found it's way onto a nexus shirt.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Morrison will win this


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ ted turner


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk and his sass :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

perro said:


> you missed a good Technical match


Will download tomorrow for sure then.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CM punk is fucking brilliant on commentary. He is so damn subtle, and his jokes are gold. awesoooome


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I was watching a YouTube video the other day of Cena singing Cody Rhodes' theme backstage :lmao :lmao


Link? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> McGuillicutty's epic nxt promo has somehow found it's way onto a nexus shirt.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punks killing it on commentary


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This Philadelphia crowd sucks. Also, I should have gone to this. Oh well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Striker said:


> I was watching a YouTube video the other day of Cena singing Cody Rhodes' theme backstage :lmao :lmao


Oh, link plz


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I was watching a YouTube video the other day of Cena singing Cody Rhodes' theme backstage :lmao :lmao


Well we all know who John Cena rooting for in this match.







and he lost....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King is reminding me of that kid in The Sandlot that repeats everything his brother says.

"What is it about Miz that's so fascinating?"

"Yeah!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawler has become so irrelevant. I almost feel sorry for him at this point.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG Punk is the fucking man!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Link? :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, will someone take Miz's nuts off of Michael Cole's chin???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King morrison am calling it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God that was a weak ending.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Morrison wins. Running knee seems to be his new finisher.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

God damnit


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A; cody's taller? 
B; nice finish.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ugh. well not unexpected but still.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

running knee new finisher? FAIL


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

its a shinning wizard , not a running knee to the temple


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> Well we all know who John Cena rooting for in this match.


:lmao awesome


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Running Knee ?

that's such a stupid finisher

ok match


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

is that his finisher now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol rhodes got it right in his bulldog face


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is terrible.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

only hope for a good kotr match is sheamus.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I'm gunna miss his commentary when he's back fit again :lmao

I was coming to watch RAW upstairs so missed what happened to McGuilliiiiccc whatever his name is - assuming something to do with Juan? 

And OMG BLOOD SOMEONE GET A TOWEL IN THERE!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1yo8xVR4LU

cena must be a cool guy to hang around in real life. Im cracking up from that shit lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BLOOD?!?

Morrison vs ADR

Im predicting Sheamus vs McIntyre as the other semi


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Morrison smeared some of his lipstick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Do I hear someone else on commentary? Or does King just sound different today? I hear Punk/Cole/???


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

C'mon John, that's not a finisher.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The King Of Bling said:


> Well we all know who John Cena rooting for in this match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

DCR was buried and Cole said it on TV


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Even Cole notices that Rhodes was buried. He didn't even lose by a Starship Pain.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rima Fucky?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, and thats how Morrison buries Cody Rhodes


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Rima Fakih

/being 11


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> Running Knee ?
> 
> that's such a stupid finisher
> 
> ok match


ORLY?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

King Otunga.

Calling it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hahaha at cena singing rhodes theme


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Miss USA? She looks foreign. 

 what a drab


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MUSLIM HOSTING RAW!!! FIRST THE PRESIDENCY, NOW [email protected][email protected]#$!!!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, Cole just said Cody was buried.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> its a shinning wizard , not a running knee to the temple


Then that's a horrible shining wizard.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just because you lose a match, doesn't mean you're buried... Jesus christ


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should make the springboard kick his new finisher. That knee looks so weak.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sheamus-Jackson or Kingston-Mcintyre for other Semifinal.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> Miss USA? She looks foreign.
> 
> what a drab


She was born in Lebanon. Shit's rigged.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

calling orton/edge a legend? i disagree with that


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon McIntyre!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I predict the new WWE champion will get RKO'd before the night is over


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

JAWM MORSIN ISN'T MAH FWIEND.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Miss USA? She looks foreign.
> 
> what a drab


The USA is a Melting pot with all peoples making up its citizenry


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> Miss USA? She looks foreign.
> 
> what a drab


Maybe it was Miss Illegal USA.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Do I hear someone else on commentary? Or does King just sound different today? I hear Punk/Cole/???


Where have you been over the past week and a half???


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> Miss USA? She looks foreign.
> 
> what a drab


really!? looks foreign...sigh


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought a shining wizard was a kick to the back of the head? Like Gregory Helms used to do.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how can Miz walk with Cole sucking him so hard


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Even Cole notices that Rhodes was buried. He didn't even lose by a Starship Pain.


So sheamus got buried too?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> I predict the new WWE champion will get RKO'd before the night is over


I hope he does it with a referee in the ring and pins him for the 1-2-3!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

ADR vs Jackson in the finals. Im putting it all on the line :O


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn that pizza looked nice


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hope zeke fucking kills mcintyre.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> really!? looks foreign...sigh


I'm one to stereotype a Miss USA as blonde, big rack and little brains

Can't say I've seen any of the past "winners" so perhaps I'm wrong


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

bloomersthEdgehead said:


> I thought a shining wizard was a kick to the back of the head? Like Gregory Helms used to do.


No, that's an enzuigiri.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bloomersthEdgehead said:


> I thought a shining wizard was a kick to the back of the head? Like Gregory Helms used to do.


That was a step up enziguri that he called a shining wizard

its usually refereed to a Glimmering Warlock


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show needs more Maryse.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ahh my stream changed to family guy, fuck sake


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YOU NEVER HEAR THE SHOT THAT BRINGS YOU DOWN


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

McIntyre vs Zeke.

Can't see this being anything other than a quick one.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The only thing I enjoy about McIntyre is his theme song.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this crowd is fucking horrible


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Not showing the first half of McIntyre's awesome ring entrance makes me sad panda.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

big zeke time! He's like a black david otunga.


----------



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

K Thanks for that. No full entrance for Mcintyre? NOOOOOO!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to say I'm pretty happy that WWE finally realized no one cares about McIntyre and stopped his push


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cmon Zeke!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Incoming most dull match, right here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i like both zeke and mcintyre, but it'd probaly help mcintyre alot more to win it. but im predicting a squash


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WTF 
They messed up Drew's intro
THat was the only good thing about him
lameeeeeeee


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What does the winner of the king of the ring tournament get?


----------



## Jcs (Oct 27, 2009)

Um this is the beauty of America, Miss America is American. I guess you guys want her to be a big boobed blond bimbo, with a last name like Marshall or something. Miss America is an American get over it. And she is hot to boot!

Shows pretty good also.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready for Domination, McIntyre!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

St. Andrew's crosses on the day before St. Andrew's day!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

So is Jackson a face or heel? I'm still really confused.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Drew!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

so they're doing all the KOTR matches this first hour?! the final match in the next hour?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hopefully Zeke squashes this blackhole of charisma


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

McIntyre has an unusually long neck, strange.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CMON ZEKE. THIS RIGHT HERE IS A CORONATION.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can only see big Zeke winning this one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

As much as I like Drew, i'd be surprised if he beat Zeke.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VRsick said:


> big zeke time! He's like a black david otunga.


Umm...what? :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Its a combination of skill and concentration!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

My dad just Compared Drew Mcintyre to an anime character LOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

love zekes theme


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

There will be no stoppin Drew.

This right here? is DOMINATION!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BIG ZEKE~!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

New Titantron for Zeke with A-Ry getting crushed from last week.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> What does the winner of the king of the ring tournament get?


A gold star on their resume at this point. Maybe they'll give them a title shot or elimination chamber spot down the line.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus zeke looks like king kong


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Sheamus will win it and then hhh will come out and beat him down, with cole doing the whole its the king of kings thing. Looks likely to me


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> What does the winner of the king of the ring tournament get?


Title shot would be nice but these days it's just a subname I think, exciting stuff! 

Might be wrong though (hope I am wrong)


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

An hour in and im already bored :/


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


>


I cant stop singing it now


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

C'mon Drew!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

McIntyre!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Drew wins it will be by countout.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just realised that with CM Punk on commentary, I am actually looking forward to a diva's match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Cole.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao at coles superstar line.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk owned Cole


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at punk

king was lame


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

CM stands for Cole Miner. lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Philadelphia is a wrestling town? Whats wrong with this people?


----------



## Jcs (Oct 27, 2009)

Your not a Wrestler your a superstar, LOL!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ even King getting at Cole.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Cover the man! You jerk!" 

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL loving the commentary


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Stop it you jerk, cover the man

LMAFO.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You're not a wrestler, you're a superstar'' :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> so they're doing all the KOTR matches this first hour?! the final match in the next hour?


Raw's 3 hours tonight.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this match sucks


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Countout win for Drew?

Nope, double countout.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sheamus getting a bye.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks like they're both getting counted out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol wut?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

so lame...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this is petty good all things considered


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Drew wins by count out. Calling it.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

THE CM STANDS FOR COLE MINER


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WHHHo the hell is booking this shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I just realised that with CM Punk on commentary, I am actually looking forward to a diva's match.


If he rags on any of them, he probably banged them.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

bread1202000 said:


> An hour in and im already bored :/


An hour in and am already drunk


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it weird that Drew reminds me of Trunks from DBZ???


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jcs said:


> Your not a Wrestler your a superstar, LOL!


Wow, that was piss poor from Cole and the WWE to shoot that down. Still funny that Punk labelled himself a wrestler.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That is fucking corny


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuuuuck Drew bitched out.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm actually rooting for Big Zeke. Bury that crap.

Wait... WWE really screws up with this "Superstar" and "Wrestler" meaning crap.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was so petty and awesome by McIntyre.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

booooooooooo!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sheamus gets a bye into the final, which means he'll win easy to set up the HHH return.....


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

A double count out!?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck this mean Sheamus is probably winning


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

zeke has a very wrinkly back of his head.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

double countout?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What a bullshit ending.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

THAT'S GARBAGE.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The crowd really are loving this! 

And wtf no one goes through? Soo Sheamus is gunna be lazy!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That's sheamus in the final then


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus will go into the finals


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Winner of Sheamus vs. Kofi match goes to the final.

This fucking SUCKS so far.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How the hell does King not understand the tournament format?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What the fuck? Maybe a surprise extra bracket?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

r u 4 srs -______-


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BIG ZEKE~! got screwed.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Seamus in a lock right here.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Tiffany can't be happy about this


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

That was bullshit. I wanted to see Jackson vs. Sheamus


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

punk spoiled?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Tough luck Jackson and McIntyre.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nerdddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...what was the point of having them in a match in the first place?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I would I would I would


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so can we just give the crown to Sheamus now..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bullshit.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Bellas to fued?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

its a long shot but i really want kofi to win....


Lol Bitches Love Daniel bryan


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope juan cena doesn't win this shiz


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

2 for 1!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley with the Bluetooth headset :lmao I love this guy.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VRsick said:


> zeke has a very wrinkly back of his head.


Looks like a pack of hot dogs!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

that prediction was a big fail. I wish cm punk would stop telegraphing shit thats going to happen


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F!!!!
I completely forgot that it was 3 hours. 
Is the first hour worth watching???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow so their official role _is_ the slutbags of the division...sad.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson the chick magnet.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

A-Ri is awesome


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am starting to actually see some of what people dig in Alex Riley. Starting to.

MIZFEST 2010


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Alex Riley is just awful.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Mizfest 2010!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Why is the Bella on the left hotter than the one on the right if they're twins?

lol @ Mizfest getting a pop


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Um, Miz Fest 2010 was last week in Cleveland A-Ri. I was there!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Alex Riley getting a lot of air time tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

riley/bryan feud please


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People cheered for "Mizfest 2010" :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> F!!!!
> I completely forgot that it was 3 hours.
> Is the first hour worth watching???


In a word, no.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"YOU DON'T HAVE NOTHING! YOU DON'T HAVE THIS! *points to Bluetooth headset*

:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG i love Riley!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really bellas, what does A-ry mean?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan got *HOS!!!!*

Alex Riley is the corniest motherfucker on the face of the planet!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"ALL THIS, THIS! THIS COULDA' BEEN YOURS"

*points at suit and bluetooth, while planning miz's party because he is his apprentice*

oh god i lol'd so much


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, the Bellas are filth. The good kind of filth........the great kind of filth.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Alex Riley = Fail


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oh no not again, fucking edge/kane is boring as hell


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Everytime there is a break ive gotta down my drink (brandy and coke) so sorry if my words get a bit messy towards the end of the show


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mizfest > Summerfest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like the one with the lollipop


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> F!!!!
> I completely forgot that it was 3 hours.
> Is the first hour worth watching???


Daniel Bran vs Alberto Del rio in a real good Technical match, if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> What does the winner of the king of the ring tournament get?


the winner gets a night with the Bella's...the losers..just get an hour


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Mizfest 2010, baby!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

mizfest? is that like summerfest in the winter?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao A Ri in his power suit.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Riley is under the influence again


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol okay not a riley fan but that shit was funny


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Remember the days when raw used to be good, yeah me 2 fucking shitty assed writers


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Alex Riley getting a lot of air time tonight


Billy Gunn got a lot of airtime, too.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Gotta love my boy A-Ri...


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

ah god i forgot raw started an hour early, can someone be kind enuff to tell me what ive missed? anything special? thanks in advance


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley's been absolute gold as of late.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> "YOU DON'T HAVE NOTHING! YOU DON'T HAVE THIS! *points to Bluetooth headset*
> 
> :lmao


:lmao



The Striker said:


> Riley's been absolute gold as of late.


yeah he has.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MIZFEST !

ALEXY RILEY IS AWESOME.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Pairing Riley with Miz was the worst thing they did. Riley just looks like a second rate, cheap knock off (which he is).


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crap, I'm one of those people that REALLY doesn't like to start watching something from the middle. 
But I like watching everyone's response to the live action, so I guess I'll have to accept that I'm an hour 
late and force myself to watch the rest. And then I guess I'll go back and watch the first hour later.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If you've missed the first hour of raw you haven't missed much except awesome commentary courtesy of CM punk


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Pairing Riley with Miz was the worst thing they did. Riley just looks like a second rate, cheap knock off (which he is).


Almost like he's some guy easy to hate. Wierd, that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Alex Riley is awesomer than Miz


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

All the people that are confused, mad, or pissed off about a double countout aren't very familiar with King of the Ring history. Draws, double countouts, and Double DQs happened happened at 9 out of the first 10 tournaments. There's only so matches you can have in a night if you want them to look good.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

im guessing Eve is the replacement...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Kofi watch out for Alex


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> riley/bryan feud please


I would enjoy seeing Bryan making Riley tap, and tap, and tap, and tap, and tap!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Another recap? If this doesn't get better before quarter past, I'm off to bed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

a true life rocky ? lol

and playing the video package again ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The fatal kick to the knee. Such a stupid kayfabe setup.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCKY STATUE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Big Rocky mark! Haha. 

And thanks Perro, I'll watch that match tonight on my DVR. 

Love this promo!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> How the hell does King not understand the tournament format?


He still don't understand the concept of Money In The Bank yet and it's been four years now. He still crying that people don't cash it in fairly.



Instant Karma said:


> I am starting to actually see some of what people dig in Alex Riley. Starting to.


This.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Miss USA Rima Fakih aka the sexiest woman alive aka the chick in my avy aka best guest host to ever grace RAW 

Can't wait to see her fine ass!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay i like this promo but come on second time tonight......


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As good as WWE's video package guys are, these things get _really_ old _really_ fast.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Why is the Bella on the left hotter than the one on the right if they're twins?
> 
> lol @ Mizfest getting a pop


The one on Bryan's right (Nikki) was wearing no eyeliner or lipstick while the one on his left (Brie) was wearing dark lipstick, eyeliner, and had the tattoo on her arm and had a kind of goth thing going on. I hope they're not going to make this into some stupid conscious gimmick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Riley's been absolute gold as of late.


It's the equivalent of spray painting a turd.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

son of a bitch.... i didnt realize this was a 3 hour Raw.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Here's your winner, and NEEEEW King of The Ring, JHEEAWWN MORRISSSNNN!!*

I'll really gonna throw up if this happpens ...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Jericho under the Juan Cena mask.... SWERVE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's the equivalent of spray painting a turd.


Good one.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I get so much enjoyment out of people showing up late to Raw and being pissed. I have no idea why.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

would it be a surprise if Kofi beat Sheamus?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The only reason they're playing the promo again is for the people that forgot it started at 8. Relax people.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Alex Riley is awesomer than Miz


You're not exactly raising the bar for A-Ri, are you???


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> a true life rocky ? lol


random schmuck who no one thought was worth any thing goes the distance and proves every one wrong

i Don't agree but i can see the comparison

[I really love that Primal "AWESOME" in this promo]


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mizfessssssssssssst


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Another recap? If this doesn't get better before quarter past, I'm off to bed.


bugger off then


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao I knew they were gonna show the little girl hahaha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woopy Doo!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Positive that awesome Miz hating little girl was a plant now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

lic05 said:


> *Here's your winner, and NEEEEW King of The Ring, JHEEAWWN MORRISSSNNN!!*
> 
> I'll really gonna throw up if this happpens ...


Co-signed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Time for Mizfest


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

argh, missed an hour of Mizfest 2010


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz time


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

THE MIZ!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWEEEEESSSSSSSSSOOOOOOMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Miz is getting dead silence.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That suit is bitchin'. :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

All eyes on you, Mike. I'll try not to be too judgemental.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Loved CM Punk there about Randy Orton.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Plaid suit is plaid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I came to play.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole for president.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck the WWE can make any thing look awesome

this crowd sucks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here he is!!!!!
Picture perfect! 

"Almost like my son accomplished something here" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dear God, poor suit selection :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's an ugly ass suit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF IS UP WITH THAT SUIT? :lmao


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Plaid suit buried Miz.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Michael Cole marking out.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz's suit is hideous


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Cole is my fucking hero.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This just got a whole lot better. 

:lmao @ Cole - WOOOO WOOOHOOOO WOOO WOOOHOOOO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mizter Furley? :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hoping for some good CM Punk lines here. His facial expression just then was awesome :lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pyjama Suit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Who dressed Miz this morning? That might be the worst suit I've ever seen.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Pretty sure Michael Cole just jizzed all over the announce table.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I actually like miz as champ, from what he has come from i take my hat of to him


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice the world champion coming out to less heat than his apprentice during his interview. LOL


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

cole is awesome


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole marking the fuck out lolol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is not a zoot suit.
King is a moron.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Woohooo whooooo Woooohoooo - Cole. hahahahahah


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LOOK AT THAT BOY!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE CHAMP!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole jumping up and down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

whack suit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WOOHOOOO! WHOOHOOOO! WOOHOOOO! :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Wow Miz is getting dead silence.


I don't like Miz, but this crowd has been dead all night.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol at Punk when Lawler was talking about Orton.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Really Miz, really? Plaid?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I swear Michael Cole will go thru 5 pair of pants tonight.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

PICTURE OF DEVIL GIRL PLEASE


EDIT: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pyro just exploded in his pants cause Miz said pyro


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

get over it punk! Riley is here to stay


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cole is such a dumbass.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol @ them showing that pic


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL lol lol lol lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

100% plant.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Epic girl she is famous


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO @ THE MIZ SHOWING THAT LITTLE GIRL

:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL the little girl.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh man, Cole jumping up and down will be on someones sig soon probably.

I'll mark for the Miz for the first time if he dumps that horrrible design for a WWE Champ. belt for something better.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ITS THE LITTLE GIRL! BItch was a plant!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao that fucking kid


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

flatttt crowd


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DEMON GIRL!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the little girl


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

That kid is awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The girl!

THE FUCKING GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!
THIS GIRL IS A HIT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Lil Girl is GOAT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes! The kids faces LMAO

That poor kid and her parents LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, leave that little girl alone!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yea the chick is a plant....

Damn.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

that poor lil girl :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO hes actually using the little girl!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ahah thats some funny shit. miz is awesome


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

The miz girl!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

they actually showed the little girl lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

miz reveling in the anger of a little girl.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD She's famous


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL at the girl


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

they angry girl needs to be on a shirt..I would buy many


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That little girl is funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lma awesome


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Little girl, Miz just made ya famous!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Miz Girl is absolutely classic


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The Miz girl to run out and spear the Miz and chokeslam Riley

CALLING IT!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Miz girl! Guess writers have been keeping an eye on the net 

I saw that pic sooo much this week it's unreal


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, obvious plant. Humor ruined.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG HAHAHA...that is why i love the miz SHOOT?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

ABSOLUTE GOLD


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heerrrrre we go. Same basic gist of promo. Break out.... break out....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That little girl is going to be more famous than the Miz by the end of the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's a shittastic wrestler but preach!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I still can't get over that suit. :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CENA HAZED? WTF!>>!>!!?!???!


also good promo, from the heart


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Miz Girl is more famous than the Miz himself


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

didn't he do this promo when he won the US title...


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

well, he IS generating heat.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's REAL HEAT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Love him namedropping JBL yet again. Continuity for the fucking win.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Funny how he mentions JBL first in that list.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Miz > life


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is doing a nice job with the crowd.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why do people think she's a plant? 



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Pyro just exploded in his pants cause Miz said pyro


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

good promo


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tha Zookeepa said:


> WHERE'S JAWN?


Yes! You're already the best gimmick poster ever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's not making it past TLC.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz needs to be the new Schemer


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> the miz is doing a nice job with the crowd.


Doesn't he always? Fantastic heel.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, didn't he cut this promo 10 months ago, when he was U.S. Champion???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well yeah he'll be losing the title tonight...or the next pay per view.

Still proud of him though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tha Zookeepa said:


> LEAVE MAH FWIEND RANDEEH ALOWN.


Oh God yes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz be trolling


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, I LOVE THIS ENDING. YOU Can't.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheamus will most likely win but I'm pulling for Del Rio or Morrison..Sheamus doesn't need it! :cuss:


that Kane/Edge SD commercial reminded me of how boring tat feud is..I think if they switched roles and put Kane as a face and Edge as a heel it would be alot better. Edge is a boring face.

this Miz promo is AWESOME


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

The miz said cena hazed


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

~GENERIC MIZ PROMO #1 ACTIVATE~


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> why do people think she's a plant?


Probably because it's painfully obvious and was when it happened live.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah. I'm bored of The Miz's reign already.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Is he wearing a hooded sweater-vest under a suit? I'm not saying it's bad (or good) - I just am confused about what the hell it is.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> didn't he do this promo when he won the US title...


and after he won the MITB + when he had his first WWE Magazine cover


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

miz owning everyone, hard


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz needs to be the new Schemer


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

With the change dispenser and everything :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

would be funny if they showed Cole rubbing his nipples while miz is talking


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hear that guys, The Miz will have a longer reign than Bruno Sammartino LOL.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Calling out Piper? The BALLS! YOu're DOING IT! You're DOING IT!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Roddy Piper for WWE CHampionship!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ARI TO INJURE JERRY LAWLER PLEASE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck you King.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is the King doing?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL at Punk's smile.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

GTFO King.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thought punk was getting up then


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WTF...fuck you, Lawler!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao punks face looking at lawler trying to act tough


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, didn't he cut this promo 10 months ago, when he was U.S. Champion???


you mean when Orton talks in a monotone voice, or when Cena quotes hustling respect etc?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The King >_>


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King V Miz later


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

King?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I want Miz's suit.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

The Miz's great promo was more of a face promo until that. "Miz Girl" lol. Nice suit Miz.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really, King? 
Really?
Stop rambling. Haahah


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol good promo


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is on fire tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lawler is epic


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

OH MAN COLE AND KING GONNA FIGHT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lmao Cole


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh my god, this promo just got even better.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole is the GOAT.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sit your ass down Cole, you're embarassing Punk.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Goddamn. Remember when the announcers just announced?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King, SIT YO FIVE DOLLAR ASS DOWN BEFORE I MAKE CHANGE!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cole vs King at TLC


I'm calling it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How do some superstars get away with the same promo each week?

I get that beating up old guys is heelish, but why King? That's how you mess up a reign, make Miz sell for King and then it's more a testament to King rather than Miz. Wow, King lasted 10 minutes with Miz, congrats to him. Miz wins, he beat up a 60 year old man. So what?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

King v Miz at TLC


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! :lmao

"Can everybody stop" *Throws arms in the air*


:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King and Cole to fight.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder time?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

King to be champion by the end of the night.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol this segment is quality.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LAWLER FOR WWE CHAMP!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Didn't King win a world championship?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol I just saw Punk rocking the blazer. haha. Listen to Cole King dammit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JERRY LAWLER FOR WWE CHAMPION. FUCKING PLEASE.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz vs Lawler .... **** 3/4


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

king for champ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because you didn't deserve it.

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lawler's won more championships than the Miz can fucking count!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

-_____________-


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

King should just fuck off and go back to Tenessee and fight Freddy Kruger or whatever monster gimmick Tom Savini throws aganist him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LMAO random guy in the background "GO GET 'EM JERRY!"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh god miz better fucking squash lawler


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So King will be Miz's only title defence, before he loses it back to Orton at TLC. At least he is getting one I guess.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerry Lawler is a better wrestler than the WWE Champion in 2010


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i will slit my wrists if they do the unthinkable.....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Miz vs Lawler haha


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

give the belt to lawler


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE Champ King


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Announcers can just ask for title matches now :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, please don't defend against King. 
What a weak first title defense. Haha.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

wait? where is this going?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

:lmao I'm fucking lol'ing


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

King is a bitch...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz vs Lawler?

*Miz Voice* Really? Really? Really?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

TNA TNA TNA TNA!! Haha. I'm just fucking around.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

THE GM HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want so bad for King to win the title. So. Fucking. Bad.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lol Cole gets more heat than Miz


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punks pissing himself! :lmao


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

They just need to fire King or have him start commentating on Superstars only.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

CM Punk used facepalm on GM.


----------



## Burning Sword (Mar 16, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Miz vs Lawler .... **** 3/4


If this match is worked like all of King's best matches, then it very well may be.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

King to win via Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Didn't King win a world championship?


He's won over 100.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> King, SIT YO FIVE DOLLAR ASS DOWN BEFORE I MAKE CHANGE!


:lmao Nino Brown FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where was King when Orton was punting the McMahon family or when any other heel did a "cowardly" thing?
He shut the hell up real quick then.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL @ PUNK'S EXPRESSION WHEN HE SAID "AND I QUOUTE"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU MAY BE THAT GUY, KING!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New champ by the end of Raw


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If Miz losses the belt to Lawler, I will stop watching the WWE forever..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuk !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

GMs can call title matches now out of the blue?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

perro said:


> i will slit my wrists if they do the unthinkable.....


go sharpen up your knife


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG IVE CUM IN MY PANTS, LITERATELY


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

What a way to book your champ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz vs Lawler - WWE Title match.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh Christ. The main event? REALLY? REALLY?!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Punks sat there like damn these two fools make me look bad!

Also wtf - first defense is always the hardest!


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

oh shit..$100 bucks says lawler loses it...sadly


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Are you fucking serious? :cuss:


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm calling it now, King for champion


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King to squash Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Something tells me that they are doing this to take out king.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz vs lawler , thats an interesting call. cant say i saw that coming.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Miz's first title defense being against the King.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Michael Cole turns on Miz in the most epic swerve ever.
King goes over


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

If Lawler wins, we riot I assume?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Lawler has a boner.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'd lol if King won his 200th world title tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

its King;s birthday today btw lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is the best they could do I mean come on.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh God, not another King burial. Maybe they will try to pull a swerve like they did last week.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

That's the fucking main event :lmao


This is so weird it's hilarious :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh what the fuck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

King is going to be in a TLC match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is sad..


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy **** the match is on!

The Miz vs Jerry Lawler for the WWE Championship!


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Miz better fucking destroy him or that's it, I give up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk's face is priceless.

Please god WWE, pull the trigger. Give Lawler a title run, even for a night!

TLC match? Really? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

remiinds me of edge/flair


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's SO weak!
How in the world is King going to do a TLC???
This is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO weak!
Why?

EDIT: Oh it's his Birthday...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

there'll be interference and miz will retain


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Really? They're gonna throw that away for free?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha these people hating King already

ya such fucking marks lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMFG GO JERRY KICK HIS FUCKING ASS HAPPY BIRTHDAY BTW


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

......god....if your there.....p...please dont do this....


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I see Miz falling through a table and knocking himself out. Then Miz has a rematch and wins again.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JR vs Miz in a TLC match. FML

I'm going to bed and will read the recap tomorrow. I can't take this shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TLC. Interesting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll be lmao if Lawler somehow wins...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King in a TLC match? hahahaha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TLC..


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

don't tell me, please don't tell me they will do what I think they are.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA King and Miz in a TLC Match? I gotta see this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gimmie a fucking break!!!

The Miz has to wrestle Jerry Lawler?!?!?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah, there's someone on the level of The Miz! A 60 year old Jerry fucking Lawler!!!

Some fucking champion The Miz is!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King in TLC? I smell multiple lawsuits and workers comp once he breaks his hip.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

oh my god I am excited for a Raw match


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Legendary and Knucklehead in a dvd combo pack!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Is Lawler retiring?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK? 

It's Lawlers B'Day too? 

LAWLER PLEASE WIN! :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wait... King in a TLC match? 

Really?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why said:


> remiinds me of edge/flair


I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

i actually think king........might...win:shocked:


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Major Orton interference incoming 

Should be short but IMO it is interesting....and surprising nonetheless


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I do not know what god I need to sacrifice a life to for King to become champion, but I have a lot of family members around currently..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TLC! Nice. But we all know King isn't winning.

Punk facepalming the GM. Win.

Cole on the mic...no no...Cole speaking. FAIL


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

swerve?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

can't wait for jerry lawler to carry miz to a good match


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

woah TLC!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This raw has been pretty entertaining so far tonight


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually excited for this WWE Championship match.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

all of a sudden the king gives a shit. he didnt care when edge cashed in or cm punk did. this is bizarre.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Jerry Lawler turned 61 today. Even though I dislike the Miz, I'm hoping that Vince and creative haven't decided to give Jerry what would arguably be the greatest birthday gift of all time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What's the chance of Lawler trying to legit knock out Miz and pin him?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im confused! what the hell is going on? im scared someone hold me. this cant be real!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I was hoping Miz would just verbally trounce King, fucking GM ruined it. Was a really good promo before that, though. So far so good. I can't believe how much I actually am worried about this fucking up. It's a weird feeling. New to me. Maybe I'm just high.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

MIZ COPY CAT OF EDGE? HE FACED FLAIR IN A TLC AFTER WINNING THE BELT AFTER CASHING IT IN!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This shall be highly entertaining.


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

oh man king winning would be so funny...alhough sad for the miz  anyway make it happen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't get the hard on this company has for Lawler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAWLER 4 Champ~!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Michel Cole, ruining Raw since 2008.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

this is gonna be awesome.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

King to reveal himself as G.M., leader of the Nexus, and the "greater good" that Nexus keeps talking about, and what the hell, the "Higher power" in T.N.A. tonight.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds pretty sad main event wtf, lawler in TLC against miz for title? really? seems like it lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> King to squash Miz.


id laugh my ass off if that happened :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Riley is gonna throw Miz at the table, and not becuase he's turning on him, he'll just fuck up again.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, even TNA didn't go there. Giving 60 year olds title shots.

That said, I see this as a reason to get JR back on commentary after Lawler loses.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I would perfectly fine if it was somebody else but jerry the fucking king lawler?
Thats one of the reasons I hate him he has this on screen tough guy personna
your fucking 89 bitch go home. lol
I would have been fine with an injured punk doing the match, shit punk injured >>>>>>>>>lawler anyday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King is not going to win

Calm down people lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SJFC said:


> i actually think king........might...win:shocked:


me too ..if the King wins..half this forum will eat a bullet


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

CaliGula45 said:


> oh my god I am excited for a Raw match


Who is that in your sig, and why have I never met her? :sad:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't even care if Lawler wins, I'll be to busy rolling on the floor :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I"m not sure what to think about this King vs Miz thing but I didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I don't get the hard on this company has for Lawler.


He came in a girls shoes.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'd laugh pretty hard if King won, it would be stupid as shit, but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena or orton or even nexus to help king win the tittle am calling it


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Maybe they're going to have King taken out by Miz.
Then Punk takes his place while Lawler takes a break and Punk heals.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll mark if Lawler goes through a table


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah 60 year old Ric Flair had a great TLC world title match with a crap champion on Raw in his first defense a few years ago TBF


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Just remember..they're "superstars..not wrestlers". Fucking disgusting.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Way to book the weakest title defense ever for a new WWE Champion WWE.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't get the hard on this company has for Lawler.


b/c he's one of the greatest wrestlers of all time?

and he's still a better wrestler than half the roster.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

This is some bullshit, the Mizz just won and already has a championship match. I mean a TLC is no DQ so Alex Riley is all up in that match but its not doing anything good for the mizz

ADR Sheamus for the KotR.

I feel bad for Koffi and R-Truth, the WWE hates black guys and these guys are forced to job. In other news JoMo bets DCR, no one saw that coming given DCR's massive heel status.

Wait.... We better not see sheamus Jomo...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> I would perfectly fine if it was somebody else but jerry the fucking king lawler?
> Thats one of the reasons I hate him he has this on screen tough guy personna
> your fucking 89 bitch go home. lol
> I would have been fine with an injured punk doing the match, shit punk injured >>>>>>>>>lawler anyday.


An injured Punk and a 60 year old Lawler are better wrestlers, better on the mic, and better heels than the Miz.

This cat is being fucking *PROTECTED*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk and Cole alone on commentary would be pretty awesome.. Like someone else said, hopefully King goes away after he losses..


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes. Awesome commentary team now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am bored david otunga pics please


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I see, they just did this to get Lawler off the announce table.

Well played W.W.E., Well played.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol @ cole getting miz a match against the king


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why the hell does Punk have a combover? He looks lame.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> How do some superstars get away with the same promo each week?
> 
> I get that beating up old guys is heelish, but why King? That's how you mess up a reign, make Miz sell for King and then it's more a testament to King rather than Miz. Wow, King lasted 10 minutes with Miz, congrats to him. Miz wins, he beat up a 60 year old man. So what?


This. 



perro said:


> i will slit my wrists if they do the unthinkable.....


They already did. Miz is the WWE Champion.....:no:

But I will say this though, my hate for Jerry The King Lawler surpasses everything....even Miz reign as Champion...so for tonight only..I will be on the Miz side cause I've been waiting for someone to beat that orange pale ass for some time now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm hoping that they do this to fire king and have punk/matthews or striker move in.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Maybe they're going to have King taken out by Miz.
> Then Punk takes his place while Lawler takes a break and Punk heals.


As bad as King is, Raw without him or JR just seems weird.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

King Lobster Head!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOBSTERHEAADD!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

too many limes


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Too many limes!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

King Sheamus!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome @ it just being Punk and Cole now.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Why is sheamus in KOTR? I thought the whole point of KOTR was for up and comers?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thealphacolt said:


> Way to book the weakest title defense ever for a new WWE Champion WWE.


there has been weaker defenses.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Too many Limes going on in my Lobsterhead.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't wait for Del Rio/Morrison. That should be awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, did Punk just spoil the the tournament?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, I missed the first hour, and they haven't showed a bracket. 
Can anyone tell me the people who advanced?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> Way to book the weakest title defense ever for a new WWE Champion WWE.


He's one of the weakest WWE Champions of all-time, so it's only fitting that his 1st title defense be against a 60 year old man.

They're both on the same level athletically!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THAT SIGN! :lmao


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

There's no way that match is actually gonna happen.....right?

surely this is just to piss off the IWC


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Sheamus with Roids sign lololol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Am bored david otunga pics please


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HHH makes his return tonight


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Kofi.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Watch Kofi win and swerve all of you, I'm fucking calling it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

King Kofi Kingston.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk just spoiled the whole KOTR tourney except for who wins.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Why is sheamus in KOTR? I thought the whole point of KOTR was for up and comers?


Seeing as how he's not going to win it, I think it's ok to put him in there to put over an up and comer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sheamus should win this match. kofi is a jobber nowadays


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw, I get why they stress superstars. The biggest draws ever for WWF were bigger than just wrestling. So no matter how over a face is, he has to have something NON WRESTLING that stands out about him to be a big deal.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The best thing that could happen in the main event is another "get up Mr. King"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

forgot kofi existed glad orton ruined his career


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did they really just like Punk say that? LOL


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

"Not so nice on the initials." Classic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk is in shit for that.

Spoiled the tournament.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Not so nice on the initials" Hahahahaha, nice catch Punk.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"not so nice on the initials"

PUNK IS AWESOME!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Punk is GOLD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*If Sheamus wins King of the Ring.....people need to start bringing this to the shows.*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

punk just mentioned the king kofi kingston initial joke lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

boom boom boom 

too many limes


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King Kofi Kingston has a great ring to it


....not so nice on the initials


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*K*ing *K*ofi *K*ingston

plzdntbanme


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually Punk, he won the IC title before you guys were tag champs.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL! "Not so good on the initials."

King Kofi Kingston. Punk is hilarious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The initials comment. :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Punk is in shit for that.
> 
> Spoiled the tournament.


Indeed thought I was hearing things at first tbh! Could be a swerve....maybe


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

All that Kofi buzz has died down, remember him and Orton had a rivalry. I thought he'd push on from that.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ASK HIM! Jericho to cost Sheamus now. Not HHH. It's a swerve!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BLACK REF!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> King Kofi Kingston.


Post of the night, no matter what anyone else posts.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk has more fwiends than R-Troof it sounds like.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk really owning hard on the commentary


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Way to book the weakest title defense ever for a new WWE Champion WWE.


H.H.H. started off with a title defense against Gillberg.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd mark if Punk said "Jamaican me crazy!!" for Adamle.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a year ago, Kofi was so close to a world title


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Vince must be absolutely enraged at Punk at this moment. Damn, I can't believe he spoiled the whole tourney. Although it was obvious anyways and has been for a while.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What did Punk say that spoiled the tournament? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TIB!

Shit!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

its a shameful thing


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what a sell by kofi


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was ugly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck that must hurt.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kofi is dead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was bad


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> What did Punk say that spoiled the tournament? I wasn't paying attention.


I second this.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Sheamus winning it all is pretty obvious.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

A crown shall sit upon the lobster head


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Botch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That looked sick!
Kofi should have won. Sheamus doesn't need this at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice finish, meh match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god. Punk had me worried.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

like you really thought Kofi was going to win..Punk spoiled nothing


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap, Sheamus killed Kofi with that kick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk with the Adamle reference!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Sheamus doesnt have anything to gain from winning this, stupid decision


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was a sick kick.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cole > life


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SICK KICK to King Kofi Kingston


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> I'd mark if Punk said "Jamaican me crazy!!" for Adamle.


"I didn't even get to say Jamaican me crazy."

Good call.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I second this.


I third it!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison is def gonna beat Del Rio now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kofi Kingston just got murdered on live tv.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I just knew this red-haired bastard was gonna win the KOTR...So I take Rey will cost Del Rio his match against Morrison and Shame-ass will beat Morrison...SMH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the fuckface Mysterio will get Del Rio disqualified.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha called it. "Thats a shame, I didn't even get to say Jamaican me crazy" - Punk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Striker said:


> What did Punk say that spoiled the tournament? I wasn't paying attention.


Sheamus was moving on to the finals against Morrison.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

It wasn't a kick. Kofi bounced off his Knee...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The kick looked bad to me. Nothing special there.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tournament has been obvious since they showed the bracket


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I wonder if they would have the balls to make a adr sheamus finals. Doubt it, congrats on winning morrison i reckon


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Oh hey. NXT is still around.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn that was a brutal kick


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if the Miz vs King match is a way to right off King for a couple months and have a two man commentary team.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> Cole > life


facepalm

NXT is still on?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

All hail King JoMo guys. Triple H to interfere giving JoMo the win and a match against Miz at TLC which he will win.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Sheamus was moving on to the finals against Morrison.


Ohhhhhhhhh! Bad Punk.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Love that Jerry the King Lawler will win his first WWE championship on the same night as King of the Ring. Nice symmetry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe the roided up version of Ashley Massaro is still in.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Punk with the Adamle reference!


He's watching us. :shocked:

CM PUNK YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING ...GOT WITH YOUR FUCKING COMBOVER! SUCK A DICK.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Morrison to win. That's too obvious with the feud.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lol first he calls the double count out before it happens and now this. CM is on fire


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Why is sheamus in KOTR? I thought the whole point of KOTR was for up and comers?


Bret art won King of the Ring as an Ex-WWE Champ.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Big Unit. Damn where does he live?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sheamus vs morrison then


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

boring raw so far. but theres an hour and a half left so...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Where is Juan Cena?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kat..theres something different about me WWE Universe...I have a penis


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Yoshi wtf


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow that is a jobber team if I've seen one!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are the ratings.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where is Juan Cena!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

YOSHI!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh shit! Yoshi Tatsu sighting!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the hell is this shit?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mark Henry and Yoshi Tatsu? What the fuck?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The lack of Maryse is upsetting me.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Morrison to win to give a counterpart bragging point to offset Miz's title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess WWE has a random-ass tag team generator.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tatsu is alive?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit, Yoshi is in a match on Raw.

Even though he's probably going to be the one pinned.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Henry gets jobber entrance. Yoshi finally wrestling!!!

what a weird ass team.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

MARK "RATINGS" "SEXUAL CHOCOLATE" HENRY! 

Least they are using the penny belts!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Yoshi wrestling
rare , rare


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

...now That is a Random ass tag team....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the hell ...I mean...yay yoshi?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> facepalm
> 
> NXT is still on?


He has been more entertaining the last four months than he has been the last ten years.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark Henry and Yoshi Tatsu

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

why is everyone growing a beard!?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ratings and Tatsu jobbing to Nexus. Basic Raw as usual.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Where the crap is Husky Harris??? That's my boy right there hahaha


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

When did Gabriel grow a beard?(I missed last week)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Win one match as a team and you are "in the title hunt"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Random fucking Tag-Team of the week!

R.I.P. Tag Team Wrestling.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why did they brake up Bourne and Henry? Could have made them a cool team. Ev and Big!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

gabriel looks like an al qaeda member now lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

when did Gabriel grow facial hair ?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Yoshi rocking the green pants with the black and red boots.....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nexus theme Ftw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Gabriel with some face fuzz?! WHY!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why did they brake up Bourne and Henry? Could have made them a cool team. Ev and Big!


Bourne is injured.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

about time yoshi got a match on raw again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That just throw Henry with everyone, huh?
How many tag teams has he been part of in just the last two years. Hahaha.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

punks voice sounds different


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett not getting any air time tonight? =(


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why did they brake up Bourne and Henry? Could have made them a cool team. Ev and Big!


Isn't Bourne injured for a while?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

John Cena has a ticket.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Guess WWE has a random-ass tag team generator.


Sounds like my Universe Mode on SvR2011


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why did they brake up Bourne and Henry? Could have made them a cool team. Ev and Big!


Bourne is injured man.


Cena! And he's got a ticket!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ring side seats


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, look who's here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey look its a random team they put together cause they break up there normal tag teams


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Theres Black I mean Juan.. wait which cena is it ?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im sick of this cena shit already. and its only been an hour and a half.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> He has been more entertaining the last four months than he has been the last ten years.


wait...Cole is...._entertaining_?

......Huh? Just doesn't sound right.

And that's how Cena stays in the picture.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WTF is this? Coolaid, Yoshiki Hayashi vs. Wendy's mascot, hobo?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok.....this angle = officially ruined


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh, Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Apparently Cena needs four tickets for one seat.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah we haven't seen this before...SMH


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's Cena! OMG DIDN'T EXPECT THAT!!! :O


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CENA CLAPPING :lmao

My god I love this man :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

john cena

LOLOL at punk


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why the hell is Mizark teaming with Yoshi Tatsu?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Cena's got tickets ?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of what they are doing with this. Lmao.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is the biggest pop Gabriel and Slater will ever get!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Punk: Maybe he can enlist and actually become a Marine.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao he can actually become a marine.....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

pathetic.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Cena coming to his seats like Scott Hall in 1996.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that even though he's fired he still wears the same clothes everywhere. :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I am SO with punk here. Blah cena. I was actually, interested in seeing Yoshi on raw.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk with a pretty enormous botch before Kofi came out. "Sheamus to face Morrison in the KOTR finals" and then "oops looks like we're still in the quarterfinals my bad."


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

What happened to looking forward to spending time with his Mum?


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

Why so many tickets lol


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Miz Vs Jerry Lawler in a TLC Match has the sound of a random match you'd play on SVR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it that Cole just randomly turns back into a face when Cena comes around?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

how many tickets does one guy need?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

YOSHI AND HENRY WIN!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does John Cena need like eight tickets to get into the building?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL at Punk mentioning the camera side! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WTF CENA


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebody bout to get there ratings up!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Arrest that man!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"THIS IS NOT THE SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE!"


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This is not the Spanish announcers table! :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol Cena!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THIS IS NOT THE SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE! :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> I like that even though he's fired he still wears the same clothes everywhere. :lmao


Haven't you ever watch Spaceballs? You always need merchandising.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL wrong table


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arrest him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Punk "This is not the Spanish Announce Table"!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this isnt the spanish announce table lmao
oohh god punk is making this show


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

lol spilled diet soda


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG! Greatest moment in Raw history...

Yoshi Tatsu won!


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

"This is not the Spanish announce table" lol Punk


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

"this is not the spanish announce table" lol. ahh, Punk. hilarious on commentary.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He spilled my diet soda!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHERE THE F IS SECURITY??????????????
THAT'S A FAN!!!!!!

New Nexus shirts? Nice!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"UGH, THIS IS NOT THE SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE!"

response to cena destroying it

"HE SPILLED MY DIET SODA!"


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wheres security and if Cena had to buy a ticket, how did he get backstage? Gotta love WWE.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"He spilled my diet soda"

win


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So.... security doesn't come for a rabid fan? Nice.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHH at punk


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They're stipulations don't mean $hit...


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

cena spilled punk's diet soda


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HE SPILLED MY DIET SODA!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He spilled my DIET SODA!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Lmao at Punk "Very mature!!" "He spilled my diet soda!!"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Spilled Punks Diet Soda! CENA!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HEY HEY HEY! THIS IS NOT THE SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE! YOU SPILLED MY DIET SODA!
:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I like that taunt Heath did. Best part of this clusterfuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I hope Vince doesn't kill Punk's greatness announcing.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

"He spilled my diet soda!" got me to laugh out loud.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Slater lights the announce table ON FIRE! Thanks Slater.

"He spilled my diet soda!" Screw wrestling. Punk stays on commentary for evs.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

david otunga EPIC FACE IS PRICELESS


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

"we have the worst security" lmao


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG CM Punk is just pure gold. "This is not the Spanish announce table." "Very mature!" And so on...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

This isn't the spanish announcing table - CM Punk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, Harris is an awful looking creature.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

"He spilled my diet soda"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"he spilled my diet soda" 

"we have the worst security"

lol Punk is just awesome


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

This isnt the spanish announce table!

I marked, and then felt sad as a latino


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

John Morrison vs. Albert?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

THIS IS NOT THE SPANISH ANNOUNCE TABLE = new meme whenever someone destroys announce table


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol did you hear Punk 'Cena sat in a place where he would get his face on TV'


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Punk was awful in the first hour, but that segment just made up for it. LOL


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk should be a booker, he knows that Security shoulda chased Cena out of the arena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lawler's gonna blade without telling anybody


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is the only reason I am watching Raw right now.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Punk has now made RAW worth tuning into each week. 

i mean i tune in every week anyways but now i wont feel bad about it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

]

*BOW DOWN TO YOUR NEXT KING!*


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

He spilled my diet soda! Ha ha ha EPIC PUNK!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Would be semi interesting if the same thing didn't happen a couple of months ago between Matt Hardy and Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gunna go with Morrison beating Del Rio but for Del Rio to injure Morrison. Then Morrison will go into the Sheamus match injured and either fluke the victory or to be easily dominated by SOS


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

I love Otunga, the way he was staring at Cena so intently, amazing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lawler and michael cole are both trending topics on twitter. CM PUNK MUST BE NEXT!


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

EightSeven said:


> Punk was awful in the first hour, but that segment just made up for it. LOL


what hour where you watching?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

only just realised its on till 4 i need more drinks


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

one thing you can count on from now on, 40 people scrambling to write the same cm punk quotes with a smiley afterwards in every raw thread.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Punk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bme said:


> "he spilled my diet soda"
> 
> "we have the worst security"
> 
> lol Punk is just awesome


:lmao As much as I love Punk in the ring, I wish he could stay on commentary FOREVER


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hoping RAWs second half is as good if not better than the first, if that's the case I feel they are pushing the envelope a little more than other years
I'm really looking forward to RAWs these days! Which is quite odd


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> one thing you can count on from now on, 40 people scrambling to write the same cm punk quotes with a smiley afterwards in every raw thread.


Sad but true :sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> wait...Cole is...._entertaining_?
> 
> ......Huh? Just doesn't sound right.
> 
> And that's how Cena stays in the picture.


Ten years is a long time to be boring. It's understandable.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> only just realised its on till 4 i need more drinks


It's always on till 4...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still show still has an hour and a half? Damn, it's going by pretty slow


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

And to think CM Punk barely got any mic time his first three years in the WWE :no:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao As much as I love Punk in the ring, I wish he could stay on commentary FOREVER


Punk wrestling with a mic in his hand could prove to be quite entertaining.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

So Cena wears kneepads with his everyday wear?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They really aren't booking his firing that well. 
Seriously, he's OUT of the company, he's not an employee. 
He can't just come and slam an employee through a table like that. At the very least have security chase him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk called the cops about his soda. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

david otunga talking ive cummed


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

"I called the authorities I called the cops -_-'"


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Punk's still mad about the soda hahahaha


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Heel is great!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk called the cops. Excellent.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk called the cops :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol otunga


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Gabriel looking a tad scruffy...............


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Fucking LOVE Gabriels new beard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEARD.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RPC said:


> So Cena wears kneepads with his everyday wear?


there fashionable


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otunga talking....oh snap.

God...why are they rushing this thing with cenexus.

Er....boring segment with king.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Tunga just boosted the ratings


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

so whats up with the whole Juan Cena thing? is that still happening or is he just doing this run-in crap.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RPC said:


> So Cena wears kneepads with his everyday wear?


You can't see them tho


----------



## Jcs (Oct 27, 2009)

My god punk is on fire.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"HE SPILLED MY SODA NOW I'M CALLING THE AUTHORITIES."

Someone gif that smirk Otunga just had. He literally looked brain dead there.

DOUBLE A


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Look at Double A rockin' the leather jacket


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, CM Punk's soda is gone thanks to that Cena. Sue that motherfucker.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Enforcer, bitches.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

OSHIOT

ARN ANDERSON


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Why couldn't The Enforcer get a title shot? MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DOUBLE A, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the whole firing storyline is a joke


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want Punk and AA on commentary.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Double fucking A


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

ODRiley said:


> so whats up with the whole Juan Cena thing? is that still happening or is he just doing this run-in crap.


thats just for house shows apparently.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RPC said:


> So Cena wears kneepads with his everyday wear?


Apparently he just dresses up as his character all day everyday. Haahha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ARN 'FUCKING' ANDERSON


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone else want king to win?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheamus doesn't need the win here tonight. Him winning doesn't go with building new stars because he's already got 2 WWE Championships under his belt.

Mark my words Triple H returns to close the show tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

King getting royally fucked up foreshadow with that AA segment.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

So you don't have to be an active WWE competitor in order to compete for the World Championship. Could anyone issue a challenge? Could I? Could someone in the front row?

Much to ponder...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

punk's shirt confuses me


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

punks wearing a colt cabana shirt


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i like punk but was the spanish announce table line THAT funny?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

would they let king win?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ARN FUCKING ANDERSON!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The fact that they are so heavily promoting this main event leads me to believe that the match will last less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loving Punk's shirt


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sheamus vs DOUBLE COUNTOUT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo again!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm hoping this is a plan to write king off and change the raw commentary team. Cole and Punk snap at each other a good amount, but both are heel, so that's odd. Cole can be a face at atimes, so it's viable. Over thinking?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PikachuMan said:


> punk's shirt confuses me


Same.
Can anyone explain it?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Del Rio is so not over


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RAW IS PUNK

Now that I've seen his shirt Punk must stay in WWE til he retires.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

PikachuMan said:


> punk's shirt confuses me


It's a Colt Cabana shirt.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Y'know? That match will be a pretty special moment for King. Good for him. He'll probably get embarrassed, but at least he'll be able to retire knowing that he had one shot at the title.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol the car again


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> It's always on till 4...


Never noticed lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Black eye.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He said it in Spanish. Punk is epic.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

do this people watch smackdown? 
or do they not know who alberto del rio is? lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk, Chet Lemon & Black Snow - 3 Way Announce Team - FUCKING BOOK IT!


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Del Rio = dead heat

Should have had DB go over


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nice black eye


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maybe its because I watched Barca vs Real earlier but for some reason Del Rio reminds me of Ronaldo


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


Big Show did an epic punch on him in the qualifying match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Y'know? That match will be a pretty special moment for King. Good for him. He'll probably get embarrassed, but at least he'll be able to retire knowing that he had one shot at the title.


lets hope that's how it goes down


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My girlfriend just informed me that Alberto Del Rio is more dashing than Cody Rhodes. Good to know, I guess.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


Knockout Punch from Big Show.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> They really aren't booking his firing that well.
> Seriously, he's OUT of the company, he's not an employee.
> He can't just come and slam an employee through a table like that. At the very least have security chase him.


You are taking this a bit literally.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

"not like you withies from Philadelphia" RICARDO RODRIGUEZ FOR THE WIN :lmao :lmao...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Same.
> Can anyone explain it?


It's just a colt cabana shirt. Nothing else


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.coltmerch.com/

HAHAHAHAHAH Punk!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i guess this whole tournament was a vehicle to further the morrison and sheamus feud. oh well.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


Big Show knocked him out


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Same.
> Can anyone explain it?


It's a play on the "I heart _____" shirts, with a jew symbol for a heart since Colt is jewish. Colt Cabana aka Scotty Goldman, Punk's best friend.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

perro said:


> lets hope that's how it goes down


I'm actually hoping the opposite, since Lawler was at one point a wrestler in his career, as opposed to the Miz, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


then your opinion is worthless


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who won the first qualifier of the king of the ring of the night?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Same.
> Can anyone explain it?


It's his best friend, Indy wrestler Colt Cabana's T-Shirt.

He used to be in the WWE as Scotty Goldman.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So smackdown won all of 1 match this whole king of the ring? wow


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> i guess this whole tournament was a vehicle to further the morrison and sheamus feud. oh well.


Yeah, pretty stupid. 
Morrison better win the whole thing then. Sheamus doesn't need it at all.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? I don't watch Smackdown.


Big show punched him on the last SD


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

PikachuMan said:


> punk's shirt confuses me


Colt is his best friend, Colt Cabana who's also a professional wrestler in Ring of Honor.

That happens to be one of Colt's t-shirts


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I the only one hoping that Miz really lays it on brutally to King? If they're talking this up like I think they are, then Miz will get more heat the more he destroys King. Good plan. Let me be right.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been waiting so long for the King as WWE champion shops to show up. No luck yet.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I'm actually hoping the opposite,* since Lawler was at one point a wrestler in his career, as opposed to the Miz,* but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

vanpalm said:


> then your opinion is worthless


You are the best person in the world.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at colt merch


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Why does his announcer have a black eye? *I don't watch Smackdown.*


Why not?:shocked:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess they need to have Del Rio go over Mysterio strongly and definitively at some point; guy needs better reactions.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omfg yesss its snowwwing sooooo bad here love it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lic05 said:


> "not like you withies from Philadelphia" RICARDO RODRIGUEZ FOR THE WIN :lmao :lmao...


Are you serious? Please give whole translation.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, pretty stupid.
> Morrison better win the whole thing then. Sheamus doesn't need it at all.


If Sheamus wins, then it will set up a Triple H return


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why didn't they just make it a triple threat?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't see Del Rio going over here, if only for the reason that I can't see them having his entrance a third time on the show.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope Lawler gets hurt and goes away from commentary...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Omfg yesss its snowwwing sooooo bad here love it


Been snowing here for 2 days.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ADR will win most likely this.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Disco Ball for a scepter tonight.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Come on Morrison!


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Morrison needs a new theme song


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

REGAL MENTION


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay punk, showing regal love. They are really trying hard to push kotr as important. WWE is so fast moving these days. I must be getting old.


Wrestling>Cena said:


> If Sheamus wins, then it will set up a Triple H return


Do we really need that?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought Punk doesn't know who Brock Lesnar is?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> i like punk but was the spanish announce table line THAT funny?


You should know by now that the die hard Punk marks thinks everything he does or says is gold or historically funny AT EVERY LITTLE THING HE DOES.

They take it to a whole another level.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they forgot the greatest king of ring winner evea, king booker


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> You are the best person in the world.


if you're a true fan, you would watch both shows, so that you can be involved in certain feuds etc

you wouldn't watch raw then ask on a forum what happened on smackdown


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy shit, glad they mentioned Regal, wondering where he was.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Savio Vega ITT


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Savio! Los Boricuas!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> If Sheamus wins, then it will set up a Triple H return


I will agree with you there


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Savio Vega!

Bring back Los Boricuas


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> ADR win most likely this.


Then again there's the Jomo-Sheamus feud. Just watch.

Haha! King Mabel and Savio Vega pops on commentary.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope del rio wins, but morrison will win


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> Why not?:shocked:


I don't have cable. Don't feel like sitting in front of my laptop for 2 hours for a taped show.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Been snowing here for 2 days.


I can't get out my house to get to work, It's great


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

vanpalm said:


> if you're a true fan, you would watch both shows, so that you can be involved in certain feuds etc
> 
> you wouldn't watch raw then ask on a forum what happened on smackdown


some people have this thing called a life, you should try it sometime.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole is kind of reckless tonight. "Very interesting time in WWE history."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Yay punk, showing regal love. They are really trying hard to push kotr as important. WWE is so fast moving these days. I must be getting old.
> 
> Do we really need that?


Well he took him out, so he would want revenge, no?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on J-mo

EPIC "THE ONLY WAY IS ESSEX MENTION"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epic Savio Vega and King Mabel references.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has Del Rio always rocked Nike kneepads?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> If Sheamus wins, then it will set up a Triple H return


Yeah, the whole "King of Kings"? I can see that. 
I'd rather he just interfere in this match tonight, so Sheamus doesn't win it at all.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

We saw that with King Booker though.. boring


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Not surprising


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Mysterio!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> some people have this thing called a life, you should try it sometime.


Thank you sir. Now let's not derail this thread.

EDIT: Stupid Rey. At least let Morrison win clean in lengthy match. It's King of the Ring. Let the winners be decided clean.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Grand Theft Ray


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Am I the only one hoping that Miz really lays it on brutally to King? If they're talking this up like I think they are, then Miz will get more heat the more he destroys King. Good plan. Let me be right.


Just the fact theat they're even having this match makes me think they're protecting the Miz.

He'd get exposed real quickly as WWE Champion.

Plus, a 60 year old Lawler is about the same athletic level as the Miz!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well a lot of you guys called that one! haha


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Rey's A JERK


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mysteriooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That's a fucking tragedy. God, I fucking hate Mysterio.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

obvious win is obvious


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Rey.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

HOW MANY FINISHERS DOES JOMO HAVE?!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:no: boy this is so blatantly obvious that it's ridiculous...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Hopes for a King Lobsterhead*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Since JoMo has defeated Sheamus before....tonight it's Sheamus's turn to get payback


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR got owned wit that kick


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I honestly cannot recall a more predictable King of the Ring final.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at punk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mysterio was hiding in the glove compartment!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Payback. Is a something.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible. Fucking horrible


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Morrison for king 2010 hopefully


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

wow...guess we're getting King Shaemus

I like Morrison but I'd prefer a heel like Del Rio or DASHING Cody Rhodes take home the crown.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Zomg what a shock! But yeh divas match next? I'm guessing. 

P1ss break! Rey is a car thief on the side :lmao:lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Haven't they had this stupid Mysterio vs. Del Rio going on long enough? Not that I normally care, but the longer it goes on, the more I worry about them doing somethings stupid with this midget.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Grand Theft Ray


omg you owe me a new keyboard


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"He stole my car twice"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He probably is or at least was a car thief on the side.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Didn't see that one coming


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Mysterio distracts Del Rio to help Morrison win. Well we all certainly saw that coming a mile away.

I wouldn't mind Morrison winning KOTR if Melina and him reunite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rey orton?


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

YAWN! Mysterio costing ADR the match....Morrison/Sheamus final....what's next HHH comeback?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheamus = King Of The Ring.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

"Because He's Rey Mysterio!"

LOL Punk is God


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He needs to get his grubby feet off the car.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

so they spend all this time protecting ADR to have him job out to that weak assed shit? Really?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Solid_Rob said:


> HOW MANY FINISHERS DOES JOMO HAVE?!


1,003


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lame...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Rima Fakih 
10/10 easy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Calling it.

Sheamus becomes King of the Ring.

The King of Kings (HHH) comes back to take him down.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Atleast this sets up a 2 out of 3 falls match between Rey/Del Rio at TLC. Be grateful, VERY grateful.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> some people have this thing called a life, you should try it sometime.


4 hours out of 120 hours a week. not sad mate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

a guest host that hasnt appeared in 2 hours?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I honestly cannot recall a more predictable King of the Ring final.


its better then the last random ass KOTR

i still cant believe they wasted it on regale


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I fucking love wade barret


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, what a dog. I've had soooo much better :side:


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tha Zookeepa said:


> SEE, NAWT ONLY BLAK PEOPLE STEAL CARZ.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Calling it.
> 
> Sheamus becomes King of the Ring.
> 
> The King of Kings (HHH) comes back to take him down.


Wow, that is a novel idea.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Fucking shit are there gonna be ANY matches that are over 5 minutes long in this prestigious 3 hour raw?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Adblock makes this site run so much faster.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Rima Fakih
> 10/10 easy


Shitty boobs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, Punk WOULD want to say her last name. Haha.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone else think that the King of Kings returns tonight?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Total Package said:


> He probably is or at least was a car thief on the side.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tha Zookeepa said:


> SEE, NAWT ONLY BLAK PEOPLE STEAL CARZ.


Hispanics and us blacks have that shit on lock :lmao......:no:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol @ people thinking that an injured jomo doesnt have this kor in the bag


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Tunga should have won this thing. Missed opportunity right there. Get your head out of your ass WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Doesn anyone else think that the King of Kings returns tonight?


King is already winning the WWE championship. Plus a new King of the Ring. We are headed for a king overload.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I honestly cannot recall a more predictable King of the Ring final.


1997, with HHH and Mankind. That bracket was a joke. HHH's side of the bracket had Ahmed Johnson and Crush, with HHH threatening to sue WWF if he lost his spot. Mankind's side had Lawler, Goldust, and Savio Vega. Was *incredibly* obvious. I think moreso than tonight.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

King Sheamus whoop de fucking doo

What bullshit, ADR is def the king of the ring


----------



## Jcs (Oct 27, 2009)

You know its funny I stopped watching raw a long while ago. Then when I got wind of the Guest host stuff I just never went back. I read about last week and punks commentary being praised. Then I found out they are doing KOTR, and tuned in, and just noticed like the above there is No Guest host to be seen. Raw's been pretty not bad. I think i might start watching again regularly.

Or at-least until punk heals up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Miss Michigan" is not PG.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol wtf at this dominos ad


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> its better then the last random ass KOTR
> 
> i still cant believe they wasted it on regale


They didn't waste it on Regal, he wasted the opportunity by getting breaking the drug policy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't mind KOTR being used to further the Sheamus/Morrison feud. It made things pretty obvious, but at least it's not aimless booking.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

perro, learn to type brah.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Now can John Morison beat Sheamus? Probably not, oh well. Is there anyone to distract Sheamus for 2 seconds while he gets knocked out?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Brett hart vs bam bam was fairly obvious as well since there was no way brett was losing and it was obvious that tatanka and lex lugar werent giving up their undefeated streaks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That shirt is fucking awesome


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

obvious storyline is obvious


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John cena to get his job back ftw


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett can rehire Cena?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Wow, that is a novel idea.


Yes, the man is obviously a prophet. 

On a side note, I love wade barret nowadays - he's a bad ass


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Sheamus to win via Sunset Flip from the 2nd rope.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

The new Nexus shirt is really well-done. I might need to make some additions to my Christmas list.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lampshading by Barrett?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> "Miss Michigan" is not PG.


And that's a GOOD thing!


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Trans-parent?.......Trans Barrett


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wade broke into creative and read the script


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


>


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I FUCKING LOVE NEXUS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Job or no job. Pfff. Like Cena would ever job to Harris.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Leslie Nielsen reference. Nice.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How does Cena keep showing up on RAW??? Like CM Punk has said 100 times, "He's fired."


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Leslie Nielson quote? Extremely bad by WWE.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

A Leslie Nielson reference from Cena? Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kill him, please!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Leslie Nielsen/Airplane! reference. Cena just won Raw.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"Sherly" you can't be serious reference?


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

How do you say Ms.USA's name without sounding like you're swearing? I'm brown and that name is still throwin me for a loop.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DAT HOODIE


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats a badass Nexus hoodie.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

lmao awesome! whoa


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> They didn't waste it on Regal, he wasted the opportunity by getting breaking the drug policy.


it was still a waste even if he hadn't fucked up


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

POOR GABRIEL! :O


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

DARREN YOUNG SIGHTING!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit was that window supposed to break?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Props to Cena for the Leslie Nielsen reference. RIP.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMFG I HAVE A BONER


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Tribute to Leslie Neilson.

That head shot to the car was pretty sick.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ KOZLOV


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Black Cena got a haircut


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AA on a car.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Super Cena squashing young talent yet again..like he ALWAYS DOES


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HOW YOU LIKE HUH


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Leslie Nielsen/Airplane! reference. Cena just won Raw.


How can you win Raw by quoting a reference from someone who died Yesterday?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that had to hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gabriel's head shattering the car window was boss.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Cena just fucking murdered Gabriel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Gabriel is dead.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, that car got *FUCKED UP!!!*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rofl at kozlov


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

THE MISSING LINK HAS BEEN FOUND!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DARREN YOUNG


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

In kayfabe world, even if you're fired, you can still wander around backstage and attack people.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Last time someone went through a car window, it was HBK and he was bloodied and bruised, what happened to wrestling?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really???
Help from the back again???

Darren Young sighting!
Made him cut his hair???


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

was that Darren Young?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DARREN FUCKING YOUNG SIGHTING!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh snap 

the missing link is still around


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DARREN YOUNG HAHAHAHAHAHAHA trimmed the fro.

This is turning into Raw of the Year.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Justin Gabriel is dead.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Darren Young is on Raw and he got a haircut!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

HOW U LIKE, HUH? - koz


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Was every face midcarder with Cena just now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hehe I love it when cena is in Bad ass mode


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

hey, this is actually looking pretty nice!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

as;idfhjalskdjfalksdjflk YOUNG


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Darren Young sighting.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Black Cena was on but no Juan. Son I am disappoint.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

OH KOZLOV! you so crazy. cutting off cena.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Someone clearly broke that window from the inside but it was a great effect no doubt. Well timed and bravo


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Real Cena! Black cena! Mexican Cena!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, I thought Darren Young was gonna be Juan Cena.

Or Jawan Cena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> DARREN YOUNG SIGHTING!!!


WHY AREN'T THEY USING HIM HERE MORE?!?!?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

****ing stream stopped working!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

How you like huh! *dead*!!! Koslov is my man.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, whats wrong with a Leslie Nielson quote? I highly doubt he was disrespecting him. Some precious people here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Last time someone went through a car window, it was HBK and he was bloodied and bruised, what happened to wrestling?


Chris Benoit happen


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

at least they tried to explain the absence of wwe "security"


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KOZLOV trash talking.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Kozlov lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Super Cena squashing young talent yet again..like he ALWAYS DOES


You've got the young part right.

As far as talent goes... ehhhhh, maybe not!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Cena's fired... right... should have expected this shit though considering who Cena is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kozlov is funny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shake Weight!
Best commercial ever.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

:lmao Kozlov is the shit....and don't call him Shirley


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Panther said:


> In kayfabe world, even if you're fired, you can still wander around backstage and attack people.


You think there will be morons that do this after they get fired?

Oh wait, there already have been...never mind.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> it was still a waste even if he hadn't fucked up


Not really, as it was obvious they had big plans for him, seeing what he was doing as the Raw GM.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Props to Cena for the Leslie Nielsen reference. RIP.


Quoted for the truth


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Jesus, whats wrong with a Leslie Nielson quote? I highly doubt he was disrespecting him. Some precious people here.


The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, did I miss a Santino segment? I started watching at 9 because I forgot about KOTR.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Jawan cena hahahahahahaha


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Gabriel taking all the knocks eh 

This mean he's dealt with them all besides Wade now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Not really, as it was obvious they had big plans for him, seeing what he was doing as the Raw GM.


they should of used it on a young guy

no one cared about reagal


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

D-Tre said:


> Hey guys, did I miss a Santino segment? I started watching at 9 because I forgot about KOTR.


Nope.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Young had that haircut when he was in Nexus, nobody would of ever made fun of him in the first place..


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> WHY AREN'T THEY USING HIM HERE MORE?!?!?


gotta keep the blacks in their place son


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena vs Barrett at TLC?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz's pose is lolworthy. Please evolve that shit.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they should just disband nexus and get it over with, they are a joke now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


Please. The first thing most people did in his thread in the entertainment section was quote an Airplane line. If there's one thing Leslie Nielsen understood, it was the value of a funny quote.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jaba the Cena


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

This fucking storyline is retarded. Whats the point of firing him if he can just walk around backstage talk to wrestlers get cam time and have nothing happen to him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So you're thrown into a glass window, and the glass is on the outside of the car instead of on the seats?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk is far too reasonable to be a commentator.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HOW YOU LIKE HUH


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Gabriel took all those spots like god


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Please. The first thing most people did in his thread in the entertainment section was quote an Airplane line. If there's one thing Leslie Nielsen understood, it was the value of a funny quote.


Study the term Context.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


In what context? He said ''Surely/Shirley'', its nothing.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

maryse yea


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Stream is back.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ugh what is Tamina wearing TT_TT


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My baby Maryse!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

marysee


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

piss break


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Piss break time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


You must not be on Twitter.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I Like that song...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i miss alicia's nappy hair, stick to your roots homegirl!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is she wearing.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Pisss break! 

Guess we will see Miss USA soon


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> HOW YOU LIKE HUH


I LUFF DOUBLE DOUBLE E!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tamina looks like a ******


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll take "what the fuck this bitch wearing for 100?", Alex


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Total Package said:


>


I love you


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gail Kim sighting


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is she wearing.


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been looking forward to the divas match all night because of CM Punk. He better not let me down.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*pop* *groan*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming awesome punk quotes in 3 2 1..


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

International divas match?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Maurice :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no beth


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] turning around right into the "I HATE MELINA" sign


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

NO! you go back out on the apron and do your intro correctly Melina.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey look its that asian chick


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Tamina shops at C.J. Banks.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk has been GOLD tonight.

....BUT, everyone has their slip-ups.

"This is my favorite part of the night." *facepalm*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Did Melina's ass get bigger?

[not a bad thing...]


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's funny how every time the guitar note hits, you hear a big pop. Then like 2 seconds later the crowd is dead :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


It's nothing new to use a line or reference someone after their death as a form of respect/recognition.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The only decent thing about this match is Maryse.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

tamina? go back to old outfit pls.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Tamina stole the Rock's boots.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Alicia Fox was on the internet naked, there I said it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> they should of used it on a young guy
> 
> no one cared about reagal


No one cared about Regal? He was getting heat each episode.

He was pissing everyone off with his antics on Raw - turning lights off, screwing Kennedy, etc.

They had a storyline in place and they obviously thought he could do a job, it wasn't their fault.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

In after I bet you do.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

Piss break? What do you people do during the ads?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Punk has been GOLD tonight.
> 
> ....BUT, everyone has their slip-ups.
> 
> "This is my favorite part of the night." *facepalm*



I think.. I think you missed the sarcasm.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tamina reminds me of my driveway: dark and flat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alicia is sexy


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

THERE IT IS!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Melina botching left and right....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

melina looks like 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound bag.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Santino saves this shit show. Beautiful.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

LISTEN TO THIS CROWD FOR THIS MATCH!!! THEY'RE ON THEIR FEET!!!

.... thank god santino


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Santino ... awesomeness


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

UM.wat.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with Punk, what is Tamina wearing? haha. 

Santino! Doing his own echoes. hahahahahahaha


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. Santino doing Tommy James and the Shondells. That's awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Santino saves the day


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol I thought that voice singing was Juan Cena for a moment!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

...Push this man

RIGHT NOW!




Joel said:


> No one cared about Regal? He was getting heat each episode.
> 
> He was pissing everyone off with his antics on Raw - turning lights off, screwing Kennedy, etc.
> 
> They had a storyline in place and they obviously thought he could do a job, it wasn't their fault.


no one cared when he actually won it thogh


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

SANTINO #1


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Santino saves the piss break. My God this is epic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jillian Hall possessed Santino.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino doing his own echo = gold.

Cancancancan


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Santino>>>>>> Tiffany


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

really


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the only time i will say this fuck off santino


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone actually care about this storyline?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> I wish Alicia Fox was on the internet naked, there I said it.


ain't nothing bad about that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

santino singing TIFFANY!!


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Santino is a boss lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Time has stopped.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lolllllll

my mind is full of fuck afrer seeing that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Did she say ''Are you ready?'' :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Santino > Bieber.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuck


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

All you could hear in that silence was a 1000 guys taking a piss


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

had to put my tv on mute because of all the damn screaming melina was doing


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Welp, there's "sports entertainment" for you.

fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was Melina doing on the mat, there? Man..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

andy1411 said:


> Piss break? What do you people do during the ads?


We watch something more entertaining than Divas botching...watch ads. Duh.

"Here comes Maurice."


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL Alicia Fox. "YOU! Do not do that to ME!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Total trainwreck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> LISTEN TO THIS CROWD FOR THIS MATCH!!! THEY'RE ON THEIR FEET!!!
> 
> .... thank god santino


Of course they're on their feet. They're all waiting in line for hot dogs and t-shirts in the concourse.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will never be able to stop myself from bursting into laughter when CM Punk says "Maurice".


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

thank god that's over


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why does Punk keep calling her "Maurice"???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

her sharpshooters look like they hurt


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

What's really funny is when you minimize the screen during a women's match and listen to the horrible vocals in ring. It's actually quite hilarious.

But seriously, what the fuck was that? Santino shames a guitar, a crowd, and a wrestling program period. Go home, plz.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is there some connection to the fact that Nattie can only get the Sharpshooter on the black girls? Alicia and Layla?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

perro said:


> no one cared when he actually won it thogh


Please don't speak for everyone. Just say that YOU didn't care when he won. I liked when Regal won, and thought he did a great job with it until his wellness violation.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

God that match sucked.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Theres your NXT Pro, where she should be.. tapping out on a weekly basis.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

it takes her like 45seconds to do the sharpshooter


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE EQUALIZER!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maurice was almost as great as Santino's song.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

By the way, it's a rule. If you're last name is Hart and/or you have any relation to the Hart family and/or you're from Canada and/or you have a hart logo somewhere on your attire... your finisher has to be the sharpshooter.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hey look its that asian chick


one of Mark Zuckerberg main squeezes!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is Lawler retiring? :S


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, for such a random fight come up they sure made up a promo on his history quickly.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

USWA!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

IF KING WINS WE RIOT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerry Lawler... FUCKING LEGEND!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The NFL music LOL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ANDY KAUFMAN SIGHTING!! MARKING OUT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lance russell


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's sad when Santino was the most entertaining aspect of a DIVA's match.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

how many times is Alicia going to tap to the sharpshooter? Gotta be like 10 now lol I still remember the clip of her tapping in the ECW intro awhile back


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, Lawler is going away.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

King retiring tonight?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

ANDY KAUFMAN!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish I was CM Punk's pencil.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

We need more Andy Kaufman moments. And K-Fed was the closest we came...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rep for the kings epic beard


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The music from Madden?
You know they threw this together like 2 hours before the show. Hahaha.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

haha King promo for all the 15 year olds that had no clue he wrestled


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Those WWE Production guys sure deliver fast.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

kings in back getting his swell on.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

been good so far loving cena at the mo


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good gawd that was awful, plus it must suck to be Nattie and not here shit from the crowd when the hot tag was made


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't wait for Miz to squash him like a bug.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Does King have a DVD set or book coming out soon or something? This all just seems so odd...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> ANDY KAUFMAN SIGHTING!! MARKING OUT


My head would explode.

Kaufman does a run and Lawler becomes champ. Holy shit.

Obviously Lawler is getting "seriously injured" here. If you don't see this coming you're blind.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

King is retiring and JR is returning.




I can hope.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a promo of the history the King..his career might be over here tonight


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

David Otunga


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kind of hurts the "first world title shot" storyline when they show him winning world championships in the promo. I know those weren't WWE titles, but it's gotta confuse the fuck out of the kiddies.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I love how its all they made that whole Cena's "fired" thing work

So i guess no Juan Cena after all eh?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is there some connection to the fact that Nattie can only get the Sharpshooter on the black girls? Alicia and Layla?


who knows, nattie got an ass of a black girl anyways:yum:

I aint even mad!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> IF KING WINS WE RIOT


IF LAWLER WINS, WE LAUGH HYSTERICALLY!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Remember when Sonic and Mario games didn't suck?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Andy Kaufman comes back from the dead and helps Lawler win the WWE Championship. I would mark out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omfg am snowed in my own house


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> IF LAWLER WINS, WE LAUGH HYSTERICALLY!


Fine 

MOST OF US RIOT


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If King wins, we mark out and celebrate like never before. I know I would.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> IF LAWLER WINS, WE LAUGH HYSTERICALLY!


Hell am a Miz mark and i would fall a sleep laughing lol


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It's not that random, seeing as though it's a King-themed special.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

COME ON LAWLER!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

If the diva's keep getting shown up this badly by santino, we might see the second coming of santina.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH>????


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

♠Chip♠;9092757 said:


> King is retiring and JR is returning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're going to need someone for when Punk goes back to the ring, so hopefully. 
Unless they just put Josh and Cole on. A whole new era of announcing. 

And now having Punk on commentary doesn't seem as random as it did. I love it, 
but it was a pretty random decision without this explanation.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Remember when Sonic and Mario games didn't suck?


mario games still kick ass, what are you talkin bout. sonic is gay though.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the fuck is that belt

maryse ..


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

HHH reference?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did I just here's Trips' theme?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Maurice is a terrible actress.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Love her accent


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Maryse burying DB.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

she needs to stop talking


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF was that thing?


LMAO Debiase getting shit from his girl


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Platinum Maryse styling on this bitch...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol damn Maryse burring Dragon


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ted u gotta slap her with yo PIMP HAND.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I feel bad for Ted. Guy looks sad. Poor Ted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maryse is horrible. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HHH reference!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

IRON HIS SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLAY WITH HIS BALLS!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Her face when he yelled shut up. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that supposed to be a Vince impression?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ted with the loser streak...

And now the violence against women gimmick?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That was the best segment DiBiase has ever had.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

TED GOT A POP!


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol they creeping


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL AT OTUNGA


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess Dibiase's beard means he's serious, now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Epic hoody


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

TUNGA!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How dare he talk to Maryse like that.

I demand he be fired.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the look on otunga's face is priceless


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

ohhhhhh Maryse fpalm.....you should have chose Miz a long time ago


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

otunga looks like he is selling crack lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Otunga and Maurice are the future, we're fucked.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Wade ain't never gonna give him his job back...but until he does"

Good speech there, Harris.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Mario games didn't suck?


SMG1 and SMG2?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga is kinda entertaining unfortunately lol.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 27, 2009)

Is Ted going to have to slap a bish?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Nexus hoodie?
New shirt
they're pushing merch tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ted u gotta slap her with yo PIMP HAND.


His pimp hand isn't strong. Give him a break.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

i like this side of Ted


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga lurking in the bowels of the building :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck.
A mic is near Morrison.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Inb4Morrisongetsattackedandisreplacedbytripleh


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DOUBLE THE LIMES! TOO MANY!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Come on Jerry. Shocker of the year. The IWC will blow up even more. Imagine the Kevin Nash twits and Matt Hardy devoting a whole Youtube video to this.

I'm still predicting Triple H comes back at the end of the show as well.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone else notice wwe is getting better? lot more storylines going on D:

i like it


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sheamus is like the white marker board when I was in school.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i see Ted Dibiase has been listening to MF Doom's Hoe Cakes "keep your hoes in check!"


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Best Dibiase promo yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Did everyone else hear HHH's theme? Was that from the toy?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hope JoMo does not win.

I don't want to hear a lackluster promo from him about being KOTR tonight.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> otunga looks like he is selling crack lol


ROFL I thought the same thing! The hoody, the dark alley. Dude was creepin.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoMo to pull out the underdog win


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

MAKE HIM STOP MAKE HIM STOP OH GOD STOP


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol his grandma said that?

and 1000 posts!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldn't at all be shocked if Triple H returned tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Was that supposed to be a Vince impression?


No, this is.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many limes does it take to change a lightbulb ??


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Matthews didn't know the promo was over...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't expecting Conan to come on for another 35 minutes!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm psyched for this match!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OI OI King Lobsterhead time! Please.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> otunga looks like he is selling crack lol


I'm willing to bet there's a picture of him doing so :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Come on Jerry. Shocker of the year. The IWC will blow up even more. Imagine the Kevin Nash twits and Matt Hardy devoting a whole Youtube video to this.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

I want this to happen so bad.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was an very neutral promo. "It doesn't matter that you have all the advantages, because someone's going to win."


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

was that a triple h theme on the dibiase promo?

WATAFUCK


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> Did everyone else hear HHH's theme? Was that from the toy?


I'm sure it means nothing <_<..>_>


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They should give John Morrison a Ben Stein gimmick. It'd work beautifully.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW this is not a normal Philadelphia audience


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

JoMo, charisma personified! 

Did you hear the way he delivered that stock response!?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn I'm actually hyped for this, after that cool ass promo, this could go any way and I can't wait.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol Nexus hoodie?
> New shirt
> they're pushing merch tonight


 The new Nexus Hoodie isnt on WWeshop yet. Better be up soon cause i want it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hopefully this is given time, their match at Survivor Series was good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the promo was fine until (only one of us is going to walk out of here king of the ring,,,,,,,,)fpalm
nahh you lying morrison :side:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> was that a triple h theme on the dibiase promo?
> 
> WATAFUCK


i heard it too


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll mark the fuck out if Booker T come back, beat both of them down and steal the crown and yell KING BOOKAH.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> I really hope JoMo does not win.
> 
> I don't want to hear a lackluster promo from him about being KOTR tonight.


They wouldn't be any worse then Mable's.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

leon79 said:


> How many limes does it take to change a lightbulb ??


Too many.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Come on Jerry. Shocker of the year. The IWC will blow up even more. Imagine the Kevin Nash twits and Matt Hardy devoting a whole Youtube video to this.


Fuck when you put it that way...


I'm pulling for you King.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

What was the DB/MARYSE/TED segment? missed it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stream died


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Did everyone else hear HHH's theme? Was that from the toy?


Yeah, that toy is pretty nuts. It's the WWE belt, it shows pseudo-video images of 6 different wrestlers performing their finishers while their themes play. I think it had HHH, Undertaker, and some others. I saw it in Target the other day. It's called the Electrovision Spinner belt if you look it up.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh wow! How well would this episode be setting up for HHH's comeback (even though he is apparently still injured) but still, GM?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> WOW this is not a normal Philadelphia audience


Cause it's a WWE audience. Not a bingo hall...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> The new Nexus Hoodie isnt on WWeshop yet. Better be up soon cause i want it.


and i actually went to wweshop looking for it :sad:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> WOW this is not a normal Philadelphia audience


Yeah, but this is a normal uneventful, boring Raw.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Either way, JoMo gets fed to Miz and Sheamus works Hunter so I wouldn't get too excited over the winner.

Also, is it not baffling that WWE pushed Dragon and ADR to the moon all summer. Only to give a match, between them, away in the first round of a tournament that neither of them was destined to do anything in? What a waste!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

still no Miss USA?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

been waiting for months to see maryse call danielson a fuckin GEEK


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> Did everyone else hear HHH's theme? Was that from the toy?


yeah, those toy belts play the wrestlers entrance theme


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slammys. Yawn.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cause it's a WWE audience. Not a bingo hall...


Still...Philly boo'd Santa Claus. How the hell did they stand for this shite?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Another 3 hour show?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

another 3 hour show? holy shit....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

god i hope the slammys are better this year


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea. miss usa <3 <3 <3


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another three hour show in two weeks? Jeez.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope Morrison wins, it really could help his career out a lot more than Sheamus's.

SLAMMY'S! i got tickets for that shytttttt


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'll mark the fuck out if Booker T come back, beat both of them down and steal the crown and yell KING BOOKAH.












Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing Bookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cause it's a WWE audience. Not a bingo hall...


And the Eagles got embarrassed on national television yesterday. It's two days of sadness here every time they lose.

EDIT: I FUCKING HATE THIS FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT SONG.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Why she coming out to Ted's theme?????


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

santino is a absolute boss!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I heard a shitty autotuned song and thought Dibiase was coming out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG REMINDS ME OF A VERY SPECIAL TIME IN A HOTEL ROOM


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Is she getting the pop or Usher's music?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hahaha hate this song

this main event is going to be short as hell


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm loving all these three hour RAW episodes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Boring.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Santino polished Tamina off quick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice theme music.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

man.. Santino gets around...


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Whatever she aint no big wwe fan


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Why she coming out to Ted's theme?????


This is Usher :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rima Fak is fucking hot!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I must say....every year I'll say "Wow this year has gone by fast" 
but I seriously mean it this time. The Slammy's from last year feel like they were like last week. 
2010 went by REALLY fast. 

WHY THIS SONG???


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

she's a 100,000/10.

HOLY SHIT! HOT AS HELL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is distracted.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

Daniel Bryan, John Morrison, Justin Gabriel, Ted DiBiase...

What's it with all the young guys sudden infatuation with beards?

Not very PG.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FUCK WILL I AM I HOPE HE GETS HIT BY A FUCKING BUS.

That is all.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

they actually paid for that song?! unbelievable!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, but this is a normal uneventful, boring Raw.


king challenging for a world title isn't eventful?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"Hey, did you guys hear that HORRIBLE promo from John Morrison? You know, his HORRIBLE delivery and everything HORRIBLY HORRIBLE about him. Charisma that guy doesn-"

"Wha-What? What was that? Oh, it doesn't make you cool on the IWC to make fun of John Morrison's mic skills? Well how do I get rep then?"

...OH. OK.

"I'd give Miz a rimjob, Wade Barrett down-throat push > Sheamus down-throat push, Ted Dibiase blows 'nads, umm... oh, and CM Punk iz da God's on da commentary.

Rep, plz?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

thats Miss USA? Don't get me wrong she is cute but come on


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus should bro kick her in the ....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

she's hot as hell but damn did she screw up there


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like one of the stank-ass hos from Jersey.

Why the fuck is she introducing? Fuuuu...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel bad for her...she looks nervous


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Eekk.. she botched that fast. CHuckle. And sigh. smh


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I still say her boobs suck.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

She's already got better mic skills than Otunga!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

seriously one of the hottest women I've ever seen
god damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish her clothes would fall off.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh. Muh. GAAAWD.

Robot voices and gay stripper bass beats > YOU.

Thank you, Ke$ha and Lady GaGa, for revolutionizing the radio.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ron Morrison.....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

geez louise you can hear a pin drop


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

that chick sounds excited


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

She is so overrated. Unbelievable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow punk, not even kayfabing it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what did she say? stream died. anyone got one?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bitch has a annoying voice but still hot


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

That was the best option for Miss USA?

I'm not impressed. I have classes w/ chicks hotter than that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth Phoenix better keep him in check.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

shes hot, regardless of her mic skills..


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

andy1411 said:


> Daniel Bryan, John Morrison, Justin Gabriel, Ted DiBiase...
> 
> What's it with all the young guys sudden infatuation with beards?
> 
> Not very PG.


It's Beardvember.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

El Pikkle said:


> "Hey, did you guys hear that HORRIBLE promo from John Morrison? You know, his HORRIBLE delivery and everything HORRIBLY HORRIBLE about him. Charisma that guy doesn-"
> 
> "Wha-What? What was that? Oh, it doesn't make you cool on the IWC to make fun of John Morrison's mic skills? Well how do I get rep then?"
> 
> ...


Morrison sucks on the mic.....

and i'm a fan of his.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

andy1411 said:


> Daniel Bryan, John Morrison, Justin Gabriel, Ted DiBiase...
> 
> What's it with all the young guys sudden infatuation with beards?
> 
> Not very PG.


Its Movember. Some people went too far.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

COME ON SHEAMUS!!!! Don't let that clusterfuck win.

Otunga > Nexus.

Yes, I realize the utter irony in my post, but I love Otunga.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> geez louise you can hear a pin drop


they have already seen these guys come out a couple of times


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheamus was such an obvious choice to be in the Finals of the KOTR Tournament.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

main event is going to be pretty short if they let this match have time


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who will launch there career...wasn't mayo-man champ twice


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> king challenging for a world title isn't eventful?


I don't care about that bullshit.

They're just having the Miz face someone who's at the same athletic level as he is!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

they should give morrison a old spice guy gimmick, he can make his delivery similar to isaiah mustafa


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it just me or is John Morrison being so hilariously orange actually worse than Sheamus being so pale?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Looks like one of the stank-ass hos from Jersey.
> 
> Why the fuck is she introducing? Fuuuu...


Yeah, you are officially a homosexual.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg am so drunk i didnt know it was the final of KOTR but i hope morrion wins


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

perro said:


> they have already seen these guys come out a couple of times


i know but its the finals and they have been feuding, you would think they would give some kind of shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Beth Phoenix better keep him in check.


Not even Beth can stop the Human Hormone that is Punk


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I just remembered that Hornswoggle was in the 2008 KOTR. How the fuck did he even get into the tournament?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't care about that bullshit.


doesn't mean its not eventfull


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

did i hear a pop for sheamus there?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Sheamus is gonna win most likely, still hope JoMo can somehow make it, in the very least I hope this match will get decent length, two two could put up a 3 1/2+ match given enough time.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you guys think The King will become WWE champion tonight?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> i know but its the finals and they have been feuding, you would think they would give some kind of shit.



that not how it works for the mid card


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> Oh. Muh. GAAAWD.
> 
> Robot voices and gay stripper bass beats > YOU.
> 
> Thank you, Ke$ha and Lady GaGa, for revolutionizing the radio.


Autotune started with Cher in late 1998.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

For some reason, I don't see either of these guys doing anything with the "King" title if they win. Probably will go the Shamrock route and barely acknowledge it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Omg am so drunk i didnt know it was the final of KOTR but i hope morrion wins



...who cares if you're drunk?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I would like WWE to have a ReAction-esque show. Just a show sans matches that gives the wrestlers a venue to talk liberally, and build up angles. Obviously, it would be a lot more scripted and restricted, but it would still help the product. This weeks RAW just felt like a bunch of matches that don't mean anything. I know it's the KOTR tournament, but honestly, I don't think the KOTR monocer is anything but an outdated novelty.

Notice the highlights from this RAW have been the Riley/Danielson interaction, Danielson Vs Rio match, and the Cena/Nexus segments. Segments build a character more than matches. And WWE isn't developing their characters and angles enough for me to care about the matches (excluding the main-event.) That's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> doesn't mean its not eventfull


Just like you not caring about Regal winning KOTR doesn't mean nobody cared?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Do you guys think The King will become WWE champion tonight?


Maybe in 500 billion years.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i feel like listening to The Fugees right now for some reason


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm still drooling over Rima Fakih.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH sighting


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> I would like WWE to have a ReAction-esque show. Just a show sans matches that gives the wrestlers a venue to talk liberally, and build up angles. Obviously, it would be a lot more scripted and restricted, but it would still help the product. This weeks RAW just felt like a bunch of matches that don't mean anything. I know it's the KOTR tournament, but honestly, I don't think the KOTR monocer is anything but an outdated novelty.
> 
> Notice the highlights from this RAW have been the Riley/Danielson interaction, Danielson Vs Rio match, and the Cena/Nexus segments. Segments build a character more than matches. And WWE isn't developing their characters and angles enough for me to care about the matches (excluding the main-event.) That's just my humble opinion.


A bunch of matches that don't mean anything?

What about Yoshi and Mark Henry!

Oh.. wait..


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Is it just me or is John Morrison being so hilariously orange actually worse than Sheamus being so pale?


You must not seen the challenger for the WWE Championship yet.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Kevin Butler. hahaha. 

"Mr. Butler is a professional" hahaha.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bkfestivus said:


> I just remembered that Hornswoggle was in the 2008 KOTR. How the fuck did he even get into the tournament?


Creative was smoking some good shit that day


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> i feel like listening to The Fugees right now for some reason


Always a good thing.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

bme said:


> Morrison sucks on the mic.....
> 
> and i'm a fan of his.


It's just funny how there are many that are just as bad or worse than him and people make no mention of them.

And he's gotten a little better on the mic, not great, but not as bad as everyone likes to make it out.

For instance, if one were to point out that monotone voice that The Miz does in retaliation to whenever someone calls him a pussy or insults him, etc. is fucking horrible and equals shitty mic work, their nut stains would suck right back up into their bodies.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Autotune started with Cher in late 1998.


Ooh, ooh! Can I reference vocoder, which started in 1928, thanks to Homer Dudley?! 

Everything has been done before, and its all shit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> doesn't mean its not eventfull


It's not. 

The last time they had a 30 year old wrestle a 60 year old in a TLC match, it was eventful because the 30 year old actually had talent, and the 60 year old hadn't spent 15 years sitting on his ass at the Announcer's Desk!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk has standards.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sensing a morrison underdog win


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

King Sheamus would create a far better story than King Morrison. The crowd loves Sheamus anyway.

And I desperately want King to beat Miz. LOL factor would off the richtor scale.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CM Punk is pretty bad. Must improve.



The Sheikuation™ said:


> I'm still drooling over Rima Fakih.


Yeah I just found out who is in your avatar.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I lol'd at the Sheamus mark in the front row.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

guy in the green shirt really seems to like sheamus


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

CM Punk's chair just broke he should go up the ramp and get the king of the ring chair til this match is over.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow...a billion clubs to the chest from SHeamus to JoMo. Am I watching Survivor Series?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That Seamus mark in the green shirt == lol


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> It's just funny how there are many that are just as bad or worse than him and people make no mention of them.
> 
> And he's gotten a little better on the mic, not great, but not as bad as everyone likes to make it out.
> 
> For instance, if one were to point out that monotone voice that The Miz does in retaliation to whenever someone calls him a pussy or insults him, etc. is fucking horrible and equals shitty mic work, their nut stains would suck right back up into their bodies.


Not the biggest Miz fan, but he can hold his own easily. He has an energy about him. He has an aura. He has a confidence. He sounds natural.

Morrison is supposed to come off as this electric, charismatic superstar... but he sounds like a dumb water head.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So what was the point of that overrated beauty queen introducing them?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Powell's POV: This could be history in the making for WWE. No, not the King of the Ring match. I've been watching wrestling for over 30 years and I don't recall anyone with a Muslim name not portrayed as a villain. Keep an eye on her, Morrison. I'm just saying. XD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole reading his notes on the ground :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

time to play the game


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> *I would like WWE to have a ReAction-esque show. Just a show sans matches that gives the wrestlers a venue to talk liberally, and build up angles. Obviously, it would be a lot more scripted and restricted, but it would still help the product.* This weeks RAW just felt like a bunch of matches that don't mean anything. I know it's the KOTR tournament, but honestly, I don't think the KOTR monocer is anything but an outdated novelty.
> 
> Notice the highlights from this RAW have been the Riley/Danielson interaction, Danielson Vs Rio match, and the Cena/Nexus segments. Segments build a character more than matches. And WWE isn't developing their characters and angles enough for me to care about the matches (excluding the main-event.) That's just my humble opinion.


wow, i just thinking about that the other day, wish they did that too


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on morrison


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Fuck off with the parkour shit, Cole.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Morrison selling like a pro.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Honest to god Morrison is just a down right treat to watch in the ring


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Ooh, ooh! Can I reference vocoder, which started in 1928, thanks to Homer Dudley?!
> 
> Everything has been done before, and its all shit.


Ooh, Ooh! I actually like the Talk Box which started in 1939, and it actually takes skill to use it unlike autotune. 
I like the sound when people use that type of stuff as an effect and 
not just so they can sound better (really just worst).


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Wonder how many boxes of red hair dye Sheamus uses on his eyebrows and beard a week?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> So what was the point of that overrated beauty *queen* introducing them?


That.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good match


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. Sheamus is really winded. He barely worked one match tonight! Not a good sign for him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> You must not seen the challenger for the WWE Championship yet.


If I don't receive royalties for being in your sig, you'll be hearing from my Attorneys!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> Not the biggest Miz fan, but he can hold his own easily. He has an energy about him. He has an aura. He has a confidence. He sounds natural.
> 
> Morrison is supposed to come off as this electric, charismatic superstar... but he sounds like a dumb water head.


DON'T DISAGREE WITH HIM. He'll neg rep you if you don't laugh at his comments or agree with him lol.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

El Pikkle said:


> It's just funny how there are many that are just as bad or worse than him and people make no mention of them.
> 
> And he's gotten a little better on the mic, not great, but not as bad as everyone likes to make it out.
> 
> For instance, if one were to point out that monotone voice that The Miz does in retaliation to whenever someone calls him a pussy or insults him, etc. is fucking horrible and equals shitty mic work, their nut stains would suck right back up into their bodies.


I think he's bad, not the worse in the company....but still bad.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DUM!!!!!! MWHUHUHUHUHUH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

good match here


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

They should have had Queen Latifah introduce them. This is bullshit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd is really fired up, now! Nice!
Good match too!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NUMBER 215: ARRRRRRMMBARRRRRRRR!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match so far


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, did you know that this is a great match?


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it just me or does it seem like the crowd is really starting to get into this? 

I sure as hell am.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Ooh, Ooh! I actually like the Talk Box which started in 1939, and it actually takes skill to use it unlike autotune.
> I like the sound when people use that type of stuff as an effect and
> not just so they can sound better (really just worst).


Whoa, "actually" twice in one sentence, then "just" twice in the next sentence. You win, good sir.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sheamus was do well with a submission finisher

Give him the rings of Saturn no one ever uses that any more


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling that Sheamus will win this and trigger Triple H's return. Either that or Triple H will return and cost him the match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Title match won't be getting much time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> That.


Oh snap. Clever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this guys work well together


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

COME ON SHEAMUSSSS. MAKE HIM TAPP. DODGE TRIPLE H's inevitable comeback.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK DOES PARKOUR HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING I HATE YOU SO MUCH MICHAEL COLE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hook his leg King Sheamus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BRO KICK!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sheamus and Morrison entertained me here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at cole reading notes off the ground

king sheamus?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

KING SHEAMUS MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck Sheamus is winded.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

All Hail King Lobster Head!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

King Sheamus


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THROW A BAG OF LIMES IN THAT CHAIR!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

KING LOBSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

all Hail King Sheamus!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Ooh, Ooh! I actually like the Talk Box which started in 1939, and it actually takes skill to use it unlike autotune.
> I like the sound when people use that type of stuff as an effect and
> not just so they can sound better (really just worst).


AutoTune being used as a vocal effect is the same concept as using a vocoder or talkbox. AutoTune being used for vocal correction without the noticeable effects(aka what it's actually supposed to be for) is people trying to sound better.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeeessssss!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

KING ShMEAS


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Noe the crowd is into it!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WAHEY! King Sheamus! Wooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TRIPLE H COME!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

listen here fella!!! Sheamus is the new KOTR!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

YES!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KING OF LIMES~!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What a waste.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

morrison needs position them further away before using starship pain, he always lands way too far away. idk why he sets them up like its a banzaii or something.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

what the fuck did he gain from that? pure stupid booking


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Shoulda been McIntyre! ¬_¬


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If I don't receive royalties for being in your sig, you'll be hearing from my Attorneys!


and I'm glad you finally posted again cause I couldn't find you anywhere again lol

You just got some my man lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus won, let the bitching begin.

Nice match though.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That was a pointless KOTR.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

One of the few times I'm glad they didn't put the new talent over lol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Thank GOD.

inc hu hu hu


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Sheamus is the KING, All Hail King Sheamus Wooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! GET THE PIN MOTHERFUCKER!!!! AWWWH SHIT HE GONE SPOIL IT.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes! Thank God. Fuck off, Morrison.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Meh, Sheamus still bores me.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Yeah baby Sheamus KING OF THE RING!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

King SHEAMUS!! BITCHES!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DIRTSHEETS


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

did Sheamus......just win ?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i don't like the result, but awesome match


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

The announcers suck. Call a move now and again please. Show some emotion other than "blah blah BLAH blah blah YEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

the crowd was for JoMo! tsk


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King Sheamus!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KING SHEAMUS BITCHES!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Triple H better get his ass out there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

King Sheamus. So it is true about the whole "King vs King" feud for when Triple H returns.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

...and the build continues for when Triple H eventually returns and seeks revenge.


----------



## daudethater (Jan 1, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> All Hail King Lobster Head!


Hail! King Sheamus!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KING OF ALL THE LOBSTERS AND LIMES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Whoa, "actually" twice in one sentence, then "just" twice in the next sentence. You win, good sir.


I don't think there was a win/lose policy, but thank you. 
I can barely put a sentence together tonight, I'm so tired. 


Sheamus doesn't need this at all.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

.......


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does this mean that Sheamus will finally win a belt cleanly?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats to the white booger snot hes the King of the ring!!!!!!


----------



## wrestlingunderdog (Nov 20, 2010)

Sheamus might win this year's KOTR, I truly have 90% chance that he win.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think King Lobsterhead wants some limes.. but not too many.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol this is funny


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH time!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

"knees to the back of the gut!!" VINTAGE COLE!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cue HHH.
Those are some gnarly brows.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Isn't KotR for an up and comer? It was a good match anyway. Now anytime soon if Triple H wanted to return...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus looks like a goof


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YARRRRR, fuck you Morrison. King Sheamus will be gold!!

Now give me some Otunga.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HHH in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheamus going to get Booker T's sloppy seconds on the Triple H/King storyline.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH?

where is he


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sheamus the Last King Of Ireland


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TEH KING COMET!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG it's HHH!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus is a fucking awesome King and he's been King for 3 Minutes.

This is the Kingdom of Sheamus


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wasted booking at it's finest



kiss the stick said:


> Vince of irish descent hand picked Sheamus to be king! thats racist!


:lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Vince of irish descent hand picked Sheamus to be king! thats racist!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Marking @ Ard Ri mention.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

so....... no Trips?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i like King Sheamus already lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Praise the king


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bow down ye bastards!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What a fucking disappointing King speech. Booooooo


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Where was HHH?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus' time to play the game.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

KING OF LIMES!!!!!! OOOHHHHHHHH OOHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL @ No Triple H :lmao


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

That is a hilariously large sceptre.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Isn't KotR for an up and comer? It was a good match anyway. Now anytime soon if Triple H wanted to return...


The last winner was William Regal...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lol @ people thinking Triple H will come back right before a Jerry the King Lawler title win


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHERETHEFUCKISTRIPLEH?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If Miz loses I won't even be mad. I'll just LOL


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so.............


I like Sheamus but come on


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Sheamus going to get Booker T's sloppy seconds on the Triple H/King storyline.


maybe they will put the right guy over this time :side:


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

No Trips...

Good match though, from what I could hear crowd was getting really into it. Good news for Morrison maybe?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No Triple H.

Might as well have just had Morrison win.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm I think I saw that crown and scepter on sale at Dollar Tree.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If King becomes WWE champion I will throw out my laptop. I will take it out of the plug and throw across the room. And that is a promise!!!!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well my work is done.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

smart smart move...give the KOTR to an already 2-time WWE champ so that it will set up a return for the almighty HHH to bury him rather than give it to someone who's career would actually benefit from it. genius


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> WHERETHEFUCKISTRIPLEH?


This.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

wow, what a waste of KOTR, use it on an average competitor who has already had 2 WWE championship reigns. Way to drop the ball WWE.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

what a great speech. it will go down in history for sure
1. Sheamus
2. Austins crappy old kotr speech.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Major miss there. That was THE time to bring The Game back.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> They should have had Queen Latifah introduce them. This is bullshit.


She's only 3/5th's of a real Queen!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

perro said:


> maybe they will put the right guy over this time :side:


This but you think sheamus would go over trips again?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Miz and Jerry the King Lawler are having a TLC match for the WWE Championship.

Just let that sink in and see if that doesn't make you laugh your fucking ass off!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LAWLS.

Katie Vick, Lita marriage, Paul Bearer kidnapping/"Devil's Favorite Demon"

When they actually give Kane the ball to roll it, does he ever NOT fuck it?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck I dont even mind Sheamus, his talent just doesn't warrant a push this big


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Didn't want Shaemus to win but hearing him say "LONG LIVE THE KING!" reminded me of HHH

King of the Ring vs. King of Kings at WM27

Was gonna happen anyway, but Shaemus winning KOTR adds a little more to the feud I guess...though I wish someone who's never held a world title had won.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus owns.

now all we need is lawler to win the belt.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

King for Championship in the quickest match in WWE history .


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lynx Effect=Axe Effect?


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

All hail the Irish King.

Good choice, IMO.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That's it? I've seen dead bitches have better climaxes.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ people thinkin HHH will return cause Sheamus won KOTR.


have people forgotten the reason HHH is'nt around ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

King Sheamus vs King of Kings HHH

book it dirtsheets


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> This but you think sheamus would go over trips again?


I mean *Clean*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If Miz loses I won't even be mad. I'll just LOL


I'm a Miz mark, but this.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Crosses fingers for a KING win*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Major miss there. That was THE time to bring The Game back.


Not really, once Sheamus mentions that he is King of Kings THEN trips will return.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> If King becomes WWE champion I will throw out my laptop. I will take it out of the plug and throw across the room. And that is a promise!!!!


If King becomes WWE Champion, you'll be able to hear my laughter all the way from Chicago!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

King Lobster Head.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Launch their career to the next level?"

Either Cole is a dipshit as usual or he's spoiled JoMo's win. Sheamus has TWO world title reigns. His career is practically already at the next level.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> King Sheamus vs King of Kings HHH
> 
> book it dirtsheets


once Meltzer reads this, he'll say he has had it booked for months!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

finger poke of doom coming up right here.

bigger picture.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm really disapointed, guys. I expected many more "if King wins... NEVER TUNING IN AGAIN comments."

I'll give y'all a mulligans. Now's your chance.

GO.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> If King becomes WWE champion I will throw out my laptop. I will take it out of the plug and throw across the room. And that is a promise!!!!


I'm glad to see a scripted television show will have such an effect on your life.


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

More than likely HHH won't come back until they get a chance to play up the Sheamus King thing for a week or so. Then HHH can come back to shut him down. You can't really expect him to come back the second Sheamus won.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

GreenBax said:


>


We said King! Not Kingpin!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, Sheamus won?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I WAS SICK ALL OVER MY CLOTHES THEN HAHAHAHAHs


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

I honestly don't see how people think The King will win. I mean, I'd love to see him win, but there's no way WWE is going to make such a big deal over Miz winning, just to have him drop the belt a week later.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*LET'S DO THIS.*


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

And with that WWE just prooved that when it comes right down to it Triple H is the only wrestler that matters.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

El Pikkle said:


> I'm really disapointed, guys. I expected many more "if King wins... NEVER TUNING IN AGAIN comments."
> 
> I'll give y'all a mulligans. Now's your chance.
> 
> GO.


If King wins, I'll never eat at Burger King again!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> I'm really disapointed, guys. I expected many more "if King wins... NEVER TUNING IN AGAIN comments."
> 
> I'll give y'all a mulligans. Now's your chance.
> 
> GO.


no reason to take shit so seriously lol


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

killacamt said:


> once Meltzer reads this, he'll say he has had it booked for months!!!!


Swerve! Keller and Caldwell will flip, claiming it was done in the 80s, and decrying chair shots to the toe!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Experience him singing Cody Rhodes theme song whist wandering around backstage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jordo said:


> I WAS SICK ALL OVER MY CLOTHES THEN HAHAHAHAHs


go to sleep bro


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope there is a hell of a swerve in the Main Event, cuz there is no way Miz loses the belt.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

bawkz said:


> I honestly don't see how people think The King will win. I mean, I'd love to see him win, but there's no way WWE is going to make such a big deal over Miz winning, just to have him drop the belt a week later.


Rematch and he'll win it back?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Major miss there. That was THE time to bring The Game back.


Why rush his return? Why not build it for a Wrestlemania match?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

COME ON KING LAWLER


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> So, Sheamus won?


ALL HAIL KING LOBSTERHEAD


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The Enemy of King Sheamus? .....Louis XIV. (Sun King) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Triple H Vs. Seamus


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> no reason to take shit so seriously lol


Um, I wasn't being serious at all.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Punk.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this should have been a kiss my foot match.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> wasted booking at it's finest
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Vince has an agenda!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> If King wins, I'll never eat at Burger King again!!!!!


you mean KFC*?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

If the WWE throws away 2 years of work and pushing for fucking lawler ill be sick to my stomach


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

inb4Lawlerdies


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fucking Punk is winning me over.


thealphacolt said:


> And with that WWE just prooved that when it comes right down to it Triple H is the only wrestler that matters.


And John Cena.

....this is going to suck, I just know it.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Again if King wins the WWE championship I throw out my laptop and throw it across the room!!!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anybody pronounce "WWE" in a more flamboyant way than Justin Roberts?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Why does Riley still have the briefcase?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why the hell is Riley still carrying around the Money in the Bank briefcase?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why does Riley have the briefcase? :S


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon Lawler!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL @ Everyone who thinks Lawler is gonna win. I love this forum.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Pumped to hear "Great Gate of Kiev." One of the greatest wrestling entrance themes of all time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the hell does Miz have the mitb briefcase still?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Why rush his return? Why not build it for a Wrestlemania match?


I JUST DON'T KNOW! IT JUST FELT RIGHTT 



Cole to interfere on Miz' behalf, calling it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why does he still have the MITB briefcase?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why is riley still carrying around the MITB briefcase? lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™;9093173 said:


> So, Sheamus won?


yeah 

he hit the Brogue Kick & High Cross for the win.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The lunchbox still there ??


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

A-RI WON MITB AT A HOUSESHOW.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHY DO THEY STILL HAVE THE BRIEFCASE?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

God Dammit. If there ever was a time to have the champion come out last it was now.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so when is orton gonna show up and rko miz?


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Rematch and he'll win it back?


haha that would be kinda funny. Then he can say he's already a 2-time Champion!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

If King wins, im getting a Queen sized bed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The briefcase is for his Bluetooth, guys.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why is the briefcase still involved


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't care if Lawler is about to retire or take a break. 
Can they start letting the champ come in second?? They're getting really bad with that.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Riley cashing in!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Why is the Miz coming out first he is the champ????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm guessing that briefcase is going to be used again.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Riley! ok why you have that briefcase?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Have they remixed Kings music? :S Sounds a bit sadder.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> If the WWE throws away 2 years of work and pushing for fucking lawler ill be sick to my stomach


At least they'll be giving the title to someone with talent!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Not gonna lie

kind of marked hearing King's music again


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

140 championships? damn


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> Vince has an agenda!


doesn't he always.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

NICE crowd reaction to Miz LOL o wait...

Really good heat for the WWE Champ LMAO


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god we didn't get King Morrison. I'd rather ADR or DB to have won it, but Sheamus winning is the next best thing.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ALL HAIL JERRY "THE KING" LAWLER!!

Riley must be drunk....why does he still have the briefcase?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bme said:


> yeah
> 
> he worked over Morrison's injured arm then blocked the Starship Pain and hit the Brogue Kick & High Cross for the win


Thank God.

I got worried there for a second. Good thing they weren't dumb enough to give it to Morrison.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Great crowd, love the respect for Lawler.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> 140 championships? damn


He's the Richard Petty of WWE.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> you mean KFC*?


Your failed attempt at a stereotype disappoints me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If King wins, that means he can't commentate. Therefore, King must win.

"COLE COLE COLE you need to shut up."


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Briefcase used to knock out king confimned


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk just told Cole to shut up. :lmao


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The briefcase has Rileys beer for his next DUI.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this match has actually potential to be the most botched match of the year....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU PUNK!!

YOU NEED TO SHUT UP COLE!!

*WHO HERE WANT'S TO SEE KING PILEDRIVE MIZ THROUGH A TABLE!?!*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> why is riley still carrying around the MITB briefcase? lol


in vein of all the poor innocent black men he's slain:no:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lets see how wwe makes their wwe champ look like a fool? lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

For those who wondering why Miz still has the Money in the Bank briefcase, he is simply going to cash it in again incase he loses to Lawler. It’s pure genius.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate when matches start like this.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

This is just a way to get rid of that 'Celtic Warrior' nickname that they keep getting sued for and change it to 'The Celtic King'. Also, it facilitates cool headgear on the next Sheamus action figure.

Other than that, yes it is complete bollocks. All of the midcard workhorses just got screwed out of a decent Road to Wrestlemania.

*P.S. Who else remembers when Bret Hart beat Miz for the U.S. title? Just sayin'...*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

boring


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Come on people, we all know Miz will win but its a nice birthday present for King.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I wonder if they'll lift the ban on Lawler's finisher just for this match...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAWLER 4 CHAMPION~!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on jerry


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> in vein of all the poor innocent black men he's slain:no:


was that really flippin called for???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Looked like King was going blade there. I almost marked.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

GET UP MR.KING!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Alex Riley looks like he is part of the secret service. Jesus, Riley has been doing incredible. It would've been a terrible shame if he had been released or take apart from the Miz with his recent DUI.


C'mon, lets get these spots movin'. Let's try not to go over 10 minutes. I don't want to miss too much of Conan.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Miz get battered, but wins then Riley tries to cash it in on him. Alex Riley becomes World Champion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz still has the Money in the Bank briefcase so if king was to win, He will just used again


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Looked like King was going blade there. I almost marked.


casuse that would have made sense :lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> doesn't he always.


Dont worry, one day a brotha will rise and take on THE MAN!

Vince KKK Mcmahon!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Andre The Giant spotting.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

perro said:


> If the WWE throws away 2 years of work and pushing for fucking lawler ill be sick to my stomach


relax dude Lawler isn't winning the title


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

jesus fucking god

the number of botches in that 15second span just gave me cancer


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I wonder if they'll lift the ban on Lawler's finisher just for this match...


No. King's gonna hit him with it and take the belt, in an epic worked shoot.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL, Mick Vick reference


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some sloppy stuff so far.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I felt like that botched spot parallels trying to do a big spot in Smackdown Vs RAW 2011 with their new dynamics physics engine.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he just wanted me to say DA Bears on the air...greatness


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MIKE VICK


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't tell if that chant was "Miz is awesome" or "This is awful".


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Come on Porky. Beat Miz. Make my night.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Riley can't close a ladder


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> jesus fucking god
> 
> the number of botches in that 15second span just gave me cancer


lol like you could do any better pal.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

How long until King hits a hurricanrana?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MIZ is aweful chant, lol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Some sloppy stuff so far.


a 80 year old man [Exaggeration] is wrestling this was expected hopefully they will stick to brawling


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk need's to keep the biased comments to himself... So unprofessional..


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Riley is gonna climb up and give the title to Jerry.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh, and already Miz is looking soft. Good cockiness, though.
This match is a good test. Come on Miz, be a ring general.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ECDub! ECDub!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ZeGermanz said:


> Miz get battered, but wins then Riley tries to cash it in on him. Alex Riley becomes World Champion.


Book it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I can't tell if that chant was "Miz is awesome" or "This is awful".


they were saying "Awful"

and LOL at those soft ass chair shots


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

It's weird seeing a 60 year old man with Miz in a spotfest.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sphynxx said:


> How long until King hits a hurricanrana?


listen he isn't Chavo Classic.... and also I loved CM Punk's reference to Mike Vick and Da Bears!!!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

is it bad i just realized Orton hasnt showed up yet?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

This guy sure does know how to wrestle.

Who else thinks will be the next WWE breakout star?

I'm guessing that gay black dude from Real World New Orleans. Or the scene kid with the blonde hair that you THINK is a chick... but isn't. Ya know?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> The briefcase has Rileys beer for his next DUI.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Are they really gonna give a way a tlc match on tv?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Surprisingly entertaining match so far.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Riley is gonna climb up and give the title to Jerry.


nvm


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

COME ON JERRY!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

fake rick rude is annoying me


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

riley for wwe champ!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley threw a tie at him. He's gone


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is an incredibly enjoyable match.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Did anyone else see Justin Roberts jump the barricade when Alex Riley took off his tie?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Riley is gonna climb up and give the title to Jerry.


no in your dreams!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Riley is used to going through tables.....Bar Tables


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why is A Ri such a douche bag???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I can't tell if that chant was "Miz is awesome" or "This is awful".


"Miz is Awful" 
And usually they follow him and say "Awful" when he says "...and I'm Awesome!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wahey, the goofball Riley crashes and burns


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

D-U-Riley experiencing that lonely night all over again haha.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully whoever came up with Hart beating Miz for the US belt booked this match.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

There goes the match.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This is horrible. A guy who can't wrestle against a guy who was a mediocre wrestler, but can't wrestle anymore. Commentated by a guy who was never a good commentator, and an injured wrestler who is commentating to stay relevant until he heals.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> is it bad i just realized Orton hasnt showed up yet?


I didn't realize it til you posted it. Then I remembered after they said he was hurt or something at the beginning of the show.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Noooooooo my alex riley!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL at punk


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Huge props to Lawler if he takes a ladder bump.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CLIMB UP THE LADDER, R U STUPID


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> This is an incredibly enjoyable match.


Your sarcasm is more painful than any angry hate....


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL Miz can't even beat King without Riley.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wait, they fixed the announce table?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL.

This is making The Miz look like the biggest joke champion ever.

Which isn't a stretch, but still.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Climb up the ladder are you stupid" Lol


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> nvm


PROTIP: Use tinypic.com


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bet orton comes out soon and squashes the miz


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

All back bumps for King.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SPLAT!!

Oh, Lawler has to climb a ladder? H'e snot winning then. Fuck.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man this is one horrible main event...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz to do that Sabu leg chair drop move.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

El Pikkle said:


> LOL.
> 
> This is making The Miz look like the biggest joke champion ever.
> 
> Which isn't a stretch, but still.


ive seen worse


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

They fixed the announce table? Any chance it comes into play for the finish?


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

God Miz is horrible lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This is like TNA giving away a ppv match, weeks before the ppv...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole will jump in the ring at make the save for the miz


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Wait, they fixed the announce table?


No, they just moved the Spanish Announce Team to a concession stand backstage.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why did I just laugh out loud at CM Punk saying to Cole "You are ridiculous!"


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

This is where Lawler is revealed as the higher power of the Nexus.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Go, King Go!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is what should happen:

King: *Piledrives Miz through a table onto a chair and a ladder*

-all of a sudden Honky Tonk Man comes onto commentary-

Honky Tonk Man: Break His Neck! That's It! Now I can give him the Shake Rattle & Roll and he'll go out in a wheelchair.



FUCK YES!!! GO KING!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No way!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh man, this is as bad as I expected it to be. Hilarious. Why did they start out with this bs of a match? Why couldn't Miz have a proper mean streak?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

......................


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It'd be awesome if Cole stopped King from winning.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on King climb baby climb


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

come on riley


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> against a guy who was a mediocre wrestler


lmao what.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOLOOL at cole


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

cole is going tyo interfere


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole is gonna screw Jerry.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cole is funny

are they kicking jerry out of the broadcast booth?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hahah cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God Cole's going to screw King out of the title.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

getting my lynching rope and riot gear


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao at Cole.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

*This is some TNA-bizarre stuff going on right here. *


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GO KING! GO KING¬! GO KING!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

D-U-Riley to come in to save the day.

Scratch that....freakin' Cole. That man needs to be burned alive.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WTF Cole? LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

omfg cole


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

cole is the man


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

wow fuck you cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk needs to take out Cole now!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LMAO COLE


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Cole is a full fledged heel now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Having Cole screw Lawler is too much
Like I know he's on this heel turn
but that's just fucked up


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao michael cole


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GIF THAT PUNCH. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

"Jerry, I didn't mean it" Hahaha. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the shit is this fuckery?! WHAT IS HAPPENING?! They can't think this is a good idea at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole you son of a bitch! Beat his ass Jerry!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I would love for Doink to cost King the title


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I TOLD YOU COLE WOULD HELP MIZ! I FUCKING TOLD YOUUUU.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMFO Cole is great


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BEAT

HIS

ASS

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nowonder (Nov 23, 2010)

MIz..


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

BTW, way to protect our champion... by having him struggle against a ringside commentator who hasn't been an active wrestler in 20 years.

Almost as bad as when Leno was laying into Hogan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to say that crowd really wanted King to win.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Stupid Cole.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at this whole match

comedy relief


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

no duh....


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

That was a fun match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that's how you start off your WWE title reign...defending it against Lawler and by getting assistance from Michael Cole.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king would be a better champ and put on a better match than miz. and where the fuck was orton?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

... wow?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bullshit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cole went to crazy mark mode there.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i liked that match


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

match wasn't as bad as i thought it was gonna be


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Punk commentating RAW by himself, awesome!

Oh and for the haters... PUNK IS GOLD!

Oh woop de freakin do, Miz the average barely beat a retired wrestler.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

amazing match.. and miz cant work a match eh folks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..Miz is so awesome isn't he it took two guys to help him beat a 60 year old man


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*sigh of relief* thank god that is over


who ever booked that should be beaten with a garden hose


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is sooo bad. I am dying.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CALLING IT NOW!

Jerry Lawler vs Michael Cole - TLC @ TLC - Loser Leaves Raw Commentary Team.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't believe any of that just happened. I honestly can't. That match was for the WWE Championship. Oof.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole was awesome


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

cole and king to feud at tlc


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk can anchor commentary by himself very easily. The man is impressive.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, this will be a strong booked championship run. /sarcasm


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KING TO FUCK COLE'S WORLD NEXT WEEK. FOR CHRIST'S SAKE CREATIVE JUST LISTEN TO THIS JUST THIS ONE TIME.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

GARBAGE


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz did an awesome job at selling that match. Also, how awesome is Lawler to still be able to work a match and take bumps like he does at his age. Amazing.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Worst. Result. Ever.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

seriously, Fuck Michael Cole.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That punch. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck you cole ,Seriously fuck you cole


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was fucking, *AWFUL!!!*

And this guy is the WWE Champion???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm gonna go riot in my house by myself.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

weird main event

good show overall tho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My thoughts on the KOTR Raw: 

- Commentary: I HATE Michael Cole & The King. Just unbearable. I hate Cole's forced heel ramblings, and King is a dumbass. How does he not know a draw causes an elimination in a tournament? Punk? He's alright. He stumbles a bit, but makes up for it. He makes good quips, he makes good calls, he knows the names of the moves, and just because he's a heel, he's not an obnoxious shill. 

- I like that they left Orton off the show to 'Gasp!' sell an injury! 

- Alex Riley's really good on the mic. Impressed with him. 

- Brayn Vs. Del Rio = I picture Del Rio's ring announcer as a future/possibly current child molester. Good match between these two to kick off the tourney. I was disappointed that Del Rio advanced, mainly because I wanted Morrison/Bryan in the second round, but whatever. 

- R-Truth....listening to his rap is like getting fucked in the ear by a rabid wolf. Listening to him cut a promo is almost as bad. On a close up, he looks like one of the scary natives from the Jackson King Kong remake. Thank God I was spared an R-Truth match thanks to the Cena attack. 

- Rhodes Vs. Morrison = DCR's theme sounds like it belongs with a bad 80s comedy, lol. I really don't like this Dashing thing. Its a one dimensional act, and he acts like he has a mental disorder. Match was ok. Glad Morrison went over. 

- McIntyre Vs. Jackson = Add Jackson to the list of generic muscle men that WWE takes a liking too despite lack of talent. Nathan Jones, Luther Reigns, Tyson Tomko, etc. Anyways, this match was awful, and I saw the Double CO ending coming a mile away when they both fell out of the ring. 

- Backstage segment with Bryan, Riley, & Bells = Why are The Bellas with Daniel Bryan? 

- Miz's Celebration = That little girl is becoming the biggest star in Wrestling, LOL! Awesome promo by The Miz. Why is King the one to step up & face him though? And why did this turn into a battle between the announcers? Punk said it best when Cole & King were fighting "Can't you both stop?". And then the Raw GM-9000 makes the match between Miz & King. And why did Cole like switch sides & go along with the Raw GM? He was pretty excited making that announcement. So this segment started off awesome with The Miz on the mic, and then sank like a rock. 

- Sheamus Vs. Kofi = Well the outcome of Sheamus winning was no shock. This was a solid match. 2nd best of the first round behind Bryan/Del Rio. 

- Mark Henry & Yoshi Tatsu Vs. Nexus = Tatsu still has a job? Good for him. But damn, the WWE Tag Division is just dire. We got Nexus...and that's about it. I guess Henry/Tatsu & Santino/Kozlov are acceptable teams in today's day and age. Anyways, match was awful. But, I like that they are doing with Cena what I wanted by making him jump the crowd and stuff like that, rather than doing the Juan Cena stuff. 

- Morrison vs. Del Rio = Match was ok. Glad Morrison went over. Appearance by Mysterio was...unique. Never thought I would ever see horn honking cost somebody a match, but there you go. 

- Cnea/Nexus segment = So Cena is fired yet he's able to do pretty much whatever he wants? Alright. 

- Six Divas Tag = I groaned when I saw Maryse & Alicia Fox come out, but I figured having Melina, Natalya, & Gail on the other side would make it better than the norm. But no. The match was bad. And then Santino came out to sing & playing the guitar...remember when he used to be funny? Now he's just painful. 

- Maryse/Ted & Nexus segments = Oh Maryse, don't worry about Ted making you look bad. I think your bad acting makes you look bad. Jesus that was painful. And why was Ted playing with a toy belt in the first place? Did I miss something? And two Nexus guys "yeah, we're just going to talk at a low whisper while nothing happens". 

- Wow, did WWE really compare the Slammies to the Oscars, the Emmys, and the Tonys? Wow. They really are living in their own bubble. And Miss USA is a terrible ring announcer. Why wouldn't they have her like present the crown to the winner? You know, just stand there and look pretty, which is apparently all she can do? 

- King of the Ring Finals = Good match here! Morrison is a fucking wonder. The guy can sell, he's a fantastic athlete. He can do it all in the ring. Very high on Jo-Mo! These two once again combined to have a really good match up. Sheamus got the win, which was no surprise, but definitely a good end to the tournament. 

- Miz Vs. Lawler: TLC WWE Title Match = Seriously, fuck this. Fuck it up the ass. Why on Earth would they set up Lawler?! LAWLER as the first contender to Miz? Why does WWE always think they can build a guy up by feeding Lawler to him? HE'S OLD!! He's a COMMENTATOR now!! That would be like me beating Joe Montana as he is in 2010 in a football game and saying that its a great accomplishment. I don't care if its his birthday (what is he, 60?), I don't get this at all. As for the match itself, it was probably the most uneventful TLC match I've ever seen. It was basically Miz & Riley doing all the work (IE, taking the hard hits & bumps). Lawler looked slow & they hit a lot of spots wrong (especially some of the stuff with the chairs). And the basic story of the match boiled down to an announcer feud between Cole & Lawler. Fucking terrible. Oh and Miz beat a 60 year old man through cheating. Great. 

So overall, Raw was meh. I liked the KOTR tournament thanks to the efforts of Bryan, Morrison, & Sheamus, but that was about it. I hated the Miz/Lawler stuff. I don't get how Cena can be fired and basically do whatever he wants. And alot of the MISC stuff was pretty bad. So KOTR saved the show this week.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

good match. though except for kane and HHH and undertaker, wwe has since i starting watching in the 80's has booked heel champs too weak.

props to the miz for making a match with the king exciting


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate Michael Cole.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

For fuck sake. How can they possibly have Cole do ringside commentary now under a face persona? They can't, right? Doesn't he have to be a full fledged heel now?

If he comes back next week and starts bigging up Cena, I'm going to puke. It wouldn't make any sense. They've went too far with it now. There's no turning back. Cole is a heel now. Someone needs to replace him now as the good natured, wholesome voice of the WWE


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

like the Miz was gonna lose tonight....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Miz nearly losing to retire Jerry Lawler.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I know I'm probably in the minority here but I think that was pretty good booking. Having Lawler almost win then taking it away in bullshit fashion will go a lot further in getting Miz heat than just having him squash him, which is what I know people wanted.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That was fucking, *AWFUL!!!*
> 
> And this guy is the WWE Champion???


Don't event try to blame him for that


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn this is what I called shitty booking, Lawler, pretty much a b list wrestler of his era, went toe to toe with the current WWE champion, even Flair jobbed to every jobber in his TNA current run. Way to lose credibillity.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive drank two brandy bottles i need bed night guys


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marked for Cole rushing in.

Good show even if it did make Miz look weak lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk was absolute GOLD tonight save for two instances.

"This is my favorttie part of the night."

"He's the WWE Champion and he's awesome."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Best case scenario: King and Cole fight to the death, JR returns and commentates with Punk. Worst case scenario: that main event ends up being some crazy, ham-induced dream of mine, and everything's back to normal next week.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

props to miz? are you serious? i'm a miz fan and that shit was horrid. miz should've decimated lawler. this does nothing for either party save get lawler pity and cole cheap, confused heat.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

How is it that CM Punk is both a better color announcer AND straight announcer than everyone that announces full time?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty ehhh Raw.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol people getting mad

did you actually expect king to win? :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That was fucking, *AWFUL!!!*
> 
> And this guy is the WWE Champion???


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I really enjoyed this Raw. Thought it offerred a lot.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

When announcers attack!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

idk how much you can expect out of a match with lawler, but it was decent enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> How is it that CM Punk is both a better color announcer AND straight announcer than everyone that announces full time?


The power of Straight-Edge.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm gonna go riot in my house by myself.


i would of rioted with you


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole costing King the match over his man love for The Miz was the funniest thing I've seen in weeks maybe months.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> props to miz? are you serious? i'm a miz fan and that shit was horrid. miz should've decimated lawler. this does nothing for either party save get lawler pity and cole cheap, confused heat.


well the whole point of being a heel is to be hated, not respected or cool.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Loser = the championship.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL at the amount of people that wanted King to win.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I know I'm probably in the minority here but I think that was pretty good booking. Having Lawler almost win then taking it away in bullshit fashion will go a lot further in getting Miz heat than just having him squash him, which is what I know people wanted.


YOu.....may have a point.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

michael cole has reached a new low.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

I was seriously marking out for Lawler. One of the greats of the 70s and 80s showing a bland young wrestler how it's done.

I've been watching Raw continuously for a month now and while the show is enjoyable, I will say Cole is by far the worst thing on the show. He's always been a terrible announcer and continues to be. He has absolutely no knowledge of what goes on the in the ring, its history (funny how he even gets recent history wrong) and his attempts at being a heel is shitty. Fuck this guy. If he gets more air time, I'm considering not even tuning in, or at the very least, changing the channel. Where is Bobby Heenan and Jesse Ventura when I need them?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king should have just broke kayfab and grabbed the title.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Striker and Punk for Raw commentary


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?

Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.

I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Miz is going to be booked as a snotty little shit who has to cheat to beat everyone. He's not going to be booked like Brock Lesner guys so you better get used to it.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

How in the hell is Miz champion. That was one of the worst matches I have seen in a long time. When Miz did the back breaker on the chair, The King was a half a foot away from hitting the chair. If Miz doesnt lose the Title at TLC I might just kill someone. He is god awful in the ring.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

skookum said:


> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


How did Miz become champ again?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


>













I can post funny pictures, too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> How is it that CM Punk is both a better color announcer AND straight announcer than everyone that announces full time?


...because he's a genuine wrestling fan.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


miz won the title on raw


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

ain't it ironic how one of the IWC'S darlings in CM PUNK was actually rooting for jerry the king lawler? the same lawler that the IWC bashes. dam this is crazy.


----------



## Downboy (Oct 26, 2010)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


Ummm.....the title changed hands on Raw just last week.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

New Blood said:


> *I was seriously marking out for Lawler. One of the greats of the 70s and 80s showing a bland young wrestler how it's done.*
> 
> I've been watching Raw continuously for a month now and while the show is enjoyable, I will say Cole is by far the worst thing on the show. He's always been a terrible announcer and continues to be. He has absolutely no knowledge of what goes on the in the ring, its history (funny how he even gets recent history wrong) and his attempts at being a heel is shitty. Fuck this guy. If he gets more air time, I'm considering not even tuning in, or at the very least, changing the channel. Where is Bobby Heenan and Jesse Ventura when I need them?


:lmao What? Lawler looked sloppy as hell in that match.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Now that is how you get people emotionally invested in a match. I don't even care for lawler but I was cheering him.
Also fuck cole. I hope King smashes him next week.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


oh yeah, you totally predicted the miz winning the championship last week. shut your mouth.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> king should have just broke kayfab and grabbed the title.


YES. The fallout would have been totally worth it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

that was a good match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight's RAW gets a *8 out of 10 Limes* from me......mainly because of the whole John Cena thing. Cena should have at least left and then tease a return like a month later but no we get this right after the week he gets fired. Also the fact that Michael Cole screwed Jerry Lawler but that was awesome seeing Jerry finally beat the hell out of Cole. I predict it will lead to Cole vs. Lawler at TLC and then we get Cole vs. JR at Wrestlemania in some way, but for now.....

ALL HAIL KING SHEAMUS!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was a very interesting main event.. the crowd was really into the idea of Lawler winning the title, I guess it was just to get more heat on Miz. He's going to need it..because that booking made the Miz look incredibly weak, for a minute there it actually looked like a 61 year old retired wrestler was about to beat him for the championship, even after Gay-Ri interfered.. and it took Michael Cole running in to save him.

I know heels are supposed to cheat to win and everything but come on.. if he can't even physically overpower one of the commentators how are we supposed to take him seriously in an actual title match?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

VRsick said:


> king should have just broke kayfab and grabbed the title.


That would've been awesome.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I marked my ass off when Michael Cole came in the ring to stop Jerry. lmao.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That was fucking, *AWFUL!!!*
> 
> And this guy is the WWE Champion???


Yeah, because Miz booked his match with a 60 year old


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Those limes are scary.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Downboy said:


> Ummm.....the title changed hands on Raw just last week.


While this is the truth, we all know that Money In The Bank is a completely different scenario to everything else. The only other time the title changes hands on a show is when somebody gets injured, otherwise they don't change.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SummerLove said:


> oh yeah, you totally predicted the miz winning the championship last week. shut your mouth.


It was once Nexus attacked Orton.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The mainevent was fucking epic imo


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I can see it now. WrestleMania main event Jerry "The King" Lawler Vs Michael Cole.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Great RAW. That TLC match was entertaining.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It was good and bad booking at the same time. It was a very entertaining match that certainly had my interest, but what a shitty way to book your new, unestablished WWE Champ. No Cole=Lawler WWE Champ. Makes Miz look like shit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

to Redeem this shit the Miz Has to pin orton clean in the ring 123


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Don't event try to blame him for that


I blame everyone.

1. The WWE for putting the belt on Miz.

2. The Miz for being corny and not being able to have a good match, at all. Ever.

3. Jerry Lawler for today being his birthday.

4. The people who think the Miz will actually be a good and credible champion.

Everyone is to blame!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> It was once Nexus attacked Orton.


yeah, up until the very END of the show you guessed it. great job.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Bulk load of _wrong_ in that main event. 

Can't believe they gave away a tlc match(wit all the bumps and shit) seeing how the TLC ppv is in the horizon?! Are they gonna top it? Doubt it and they wonder why ppv buys are down. 

And they had the King perform in it of all people. Nobody expected much but Miz and Riley bounced around for him. 

Its the fucking King the commentator! Hes 70 years of old?! 

How is he fending off 2 young guys under the prime age of 30? 

Why does Michael Cole need to inferfere? Miz doesn't look like shit enough? 

Miz looked like shit. Heat isn't worth it for the sake of your champion, your title, and everything below that title. The title that everyone lives and dies by. 


Morrison vs. Sheamus was one hell of a match. And it was his 3rd match of the night! Don't care what anybody says. Morrison needs to win the world title soon.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> to Redeem this shit the Miz Has to pin orton clean in the ring 123


That won't happen Perro no matter how much the mark inside of you wants it to.


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


The title just changed hands on raw last week.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


It did last week.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> to Redeem this shit the Miz Has to pin orton clean in the ring 123


It doesn't matter if he pins him clean, the match will still suck.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

skookum said:


> I knew Lawler was going to lose, but for once could the WWE stop being so predictable?
> 
> Every match, every moment, and every storyline you can figure out from _miles away_. For fuck's sake...throw us a curveball for once.
> 
> I don't know why they even have title matches on Raw/Smackdown anymore. The titles never change hands.


So you knew before the end that Cole was going to make King lose?

----------------
Now playing: Jay-Z - Run This Town (Featuring Rihanna And Kanye West)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just saw that Cena segment with Nexus. Looks like they're booking his firing exactly like Austin's. Not surprising.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

what an awful way to book your brand new champion. without Michael Cole, Lawler would be champion. wow.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I blame everyone.
> 
> 1. The WWE for putting the belt on Miz.
> 
> ...


in case you were wondering

that right their is blind hate


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Miz looks weak already by himself. The guy is not intimidating physically. It makes sense to book him as a chicken shit weak champ that cheats and needs interferences. Even better if these leads to GM Cole protecting him.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

King looked good tonite, and is in great shape. At least his skin doesn't look like it could be used to upholster a couch. Man I knew he wasn't gonna win but I was totally in it.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> So you knew before the end that Cole was going to make King lose?
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Jay-Z - Run This Town (Featuring Rihanna And Kanye West)
> via FoxyTunes


When Cole stepped out of his chair I knew it right away.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SummerLove said:


> yeah, up until the very END of the show you guessed it. great job.


So quit being a WWE Mark and just understand that some fans can put 2 & 2 together even when they are not watching the show with hardcore interest.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Otunga saved this show.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

That was a pretty awesome spot when Cena put that Nexus guy's face smashing the car window. Thank God we didn't get a masked Jaun Cena this week.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It doesn't matter if he pins him clean, the match will still suck.


their match on raw 2 months ago wasn't bad

and any thing would look like 5 stars when you compare it to tonight's train wreck


----------



## Dalnath (Oct 20, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> That was a very interesting main event.. the crowd was really into the idea of Lawler winning the title, I guess it was just to get more heat on Miz. He's going to need it..because that booking made the Miz look incredibly weak, for a minute there it actually looked like a 61 year old retired wrestler was about to beat him for the championship, even after Gay-Ri interfered.. and it took Michael Cole running in to save him.
> 
> I know heels are supposed to cheat to win and everything but come on.. if he can't even physically overpower one of the commentators how are we supposed to take him seriously in an actual title match?


My thoughts exactly. Miz has a very average build, and as much as I hate to say it, doesn't really look like a world champion. Having him destroy Lawler could have at least made him look a little more credible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.twitvid.com/68XML

Happy birthday King!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I know the title changed hands on Raw last week, but that was the first time in ages it did. Even with that move WWE is still far too predictable. It's sad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Bulk load of _wrong_ in that main event.
> 
> Can't believe they gave away a tlc match(wit all the bumps and shit) seeing how the TLC ppv is in the horizon?! Are they gonna top it? Doubt it and they wonder why ppv buys are down.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Yeah, because Miz booked his match with a 60 year old


Edge had a TLC match with a 60 year old, and it was really good.

To be fair, the 60 year old hadn't spent 15 years at the announcer's desk, and Edge can actually put on a good match!

Everyone's at fault for this clusterfuck!

1. The Miz, because he can't wrestle.

2. Lawler for being old.

3. Vince for saying "OK" to such horseshit!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

skookum said:


> When Cole stepped out of his chair I knew it right away.


Well duh! that was at the end of the match. how does that make them predictable?

They should have done some kind of swerve after that, for it to not be predictable to you?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cole really did shine as a douche in that main event. Also CM Punk was an elite to himself tonight 
as a commentator.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Edge had a TLC match with a 60 year old, and it was really good.
> 
> To be fair, the 60 year old hadn't spent 15 years at the announcer's desk, and Edge can actually put on a good match!
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

perro said:


> to Redeem this shit the Miz Has to pin orton clean in the ring 123


lose clean to Orton at TLC.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Edge had a TLC match with a 60 year old, and it was really good.
> 
> To be fair, the 60 year old hadn't spent 15 years at the announcer's desk, and Edge can actually put on a good match!
> 
> ...


well u right about 2 things atleast


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> Bulk load of _wrong_ in that main event.
> 
> Can't believe they gave away a tlc match(wit all the bumps and shit) seeing how the TLC ppv is in the horizon?! Are they gonna top it? Doubt it and they wonder why ppv buys are down.
> 
> ...


This.

He's probably gonna get a JBL-like title reign (Hopefully not as long), where he never retains the title clean. Only difference is, JBL's title run was entertaining and he put on some good matches.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Dalnath said:


> My thoughts exactly. Miz has a very average build, and as much as I hate to say it, doesn't really look like a world champion. Having him destroy Lawler could have at least made him look a little more credible.


I like the Miz but I have to agree with this. Like I have been saying he going to have to prove he can handle this. His wrestling skills can't keep up with his personally which in today's WWE does not mean anything but when he gets in the ring with Randy Orton who is not great himself the match could be pretty bad.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

To be fair, I knew Cole was going to interfere before the match started. I called it earlier in the thread, was obvious.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> their match on raw 2 months ago wasn't bad
> 
> and any thing would look like 5 stars when you compare it to tonight's train wreck


Is this what we've come to??? We're defending the Miz because he has matches that "aren't bad"? He's the fucking WWE Champion! 

You're saying I should lower my expectations of Miz's matches? I don't think I my expectations could possibly get any lower!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I like the Miz but I have to agree with this. Like I have been saying he going to have to prove he can handle this. His wrestling skills can't keep up with his personally which in today's WWE does not mean anything but when he gets in the ring with Randy Orton who is not great himself the match could be pretty bad.


They'll have weapons to cover it up


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> well u right about 2 things atleast


He is not great Perro maybe if you were not such a mark you would understand that. He has come a long way but I don't think he can close a PPV.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love the fact that _finally_ there's someone on the Raw announce team that can sell The King as a hero, and also destroy any given superstar with some quick wit. It's like having Jesse back.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> This.
> 
> He's probably gonna get a JBL-like title reign (Hopefully not as long), where he never retains the title clean. Only difference is, JBL's title run was entertaining and he put on some good matches.


...cause a *heel* should win matches clean


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> well u right about 2 things atleast


Correct. It's not Lawler's fault he's old.

He's still as good an athlete as the WWE Champion!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

The whole reason they had Cole interfere with the match, is simply because Miz would have never attained the level of heat he has without the help of Riley and Cole. The whole point of the title reign goes with the character he has been playing all along. Winning a championship doesn't automatically warrant a gimmick change. The Miz is played as his own biggest blind mark, completely ignoring how he wins matches and saying he is "awesome" for doing it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Is this what we've come to??? We're defending the Miz because he has matches that "aren't bad"? He's the fucking WWE Champion!
> 
> You're saying I should lower my expectations of Miz's matches? I don't think I my expectations could possibly get any lower!


Weve had Edge [after he crippled himself] ,Batista, Orton,and Jeff hardy, Kane, a Crippled Taker as champion

the Miz Is Chris Benoit in comparison to most of them


plus you can always just stop watching


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> They'll have weapons to cover it up


Still that's the sad just look at the Orton/HHH matches. Best ones they had where last man standing matches beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It doesn't matter if he pins him clean, the match will still suck.


Who cares if the match sucks? Match quality only really matters to the IWC and long time fans, people the WWE aren't marketing towards. They're marketing towards kids now and they only care about whether their favorites win or lose. That's it. Match quality really means jack shit to them.

I love a great match as match as anyone, but WWE doesn't aim to put out great matches in the main event.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate HHH.

Because of the fact that he was a monster, badass heel champion, you idiots think ALL heels should be badass.

No love for chickenshit heels anymore, eh?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Still that's the sad just look at the Orton/HHH matches. Best ones they had where last man standing matches beating the shit out of each other.


If they Let the miz take some seditious bumps i expect a match at least as good as the LMS


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, what happened tonight just further proves that Miz is just keeping the toy belt warm for when Orton returns and gets it back, the usual scenario of the face chasing after the heel.

Glad that Sheamus won KOTR though. Hopefully he doesn't screw up the opportunity like Regal did.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

My thing is..why is everyone suddenly being shocked that Miz is being booked as a weak champion? He always been book as a weak champion whether he is a Tag Team Champion (being partnered with a Giant), United States Champion (never defended it) and barely beating a man who is twice his age. WWE is going to continue to book Miz as someone who is not worthy of holding the WWE Championship as they should cause he absolutely has no presence or aura that screams “championship” material better yet “main event material”.

That match was a complete train wreck and thank God the crowd was so hot during that match of just wanting Lawler to win the match and much praise to CM Punk actually being the star of the match instead of that orange fuck Lawler and that mediocre Miz. 

Cm Punk saved that match with his awesome commentating, trying to even get the fans who want to turn the channel to stay tuned into this horror show of a match.

If you want to see a WWE Champion defend his title against a man who is passed his prime and be entertained then I recommend this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

perro said:


> Weve had Edge [after he crippled himself] ,Batista, Orton,and Jeff hardy, Kane, a Crippled Taker as champion
> 
> *the Miz Is Chris Benoit in comparison to most of them*
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

All of those guys you just named are way better The Miz in the ring.

Don't overrate the guy, The Miz is mediocre in the ring. I mean, he has his share of good matches but doesn't everyone?

But when the bad matches outweigh the good matches, I dunno how you can really sit here and justify that Miz is a good wrestler.

But what's the use of arguing? Someone being good in the ring is all opinion based anyway. Some people's standards are higher then others, some are not. But by your thinking that The Miz is good in the ring, you must have extremely low standards.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

perro said:


> Weve had Edge [after he crippled himself] ,Batista, Orton,and Jeff hardy, Kane, a Crippled Taker as champion
> 
> *the Miz Is Chris Benoit in comparison *to most of them
> 
> ...



You can't be serious with that statement.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

^King dose not = a Ric flair your not surprising any one by bringing this up


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

last 30 min of the show was great. meh show overall.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> You can't be serious with that statement.


Miz is better then hardy, Batista, and [Current] Kane

i dont care what you say


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Weve had Edge [after he crippled himself] ,Batista, Orton,and Jeff hardy, Kane, a Crippled Taker as champion
> 
> the Miz Is Chris Benoit in comparison to most of them
> 
> ...


They're matches are still better, and they have a history of having great matches.

The Miz maybe Chris Benoit, the way he is right not at this moment.

Zombie Chris Benoit could put on a better match! 

Zombie *Daniel* Benoit could put on a better match!!!

If you have to compare the Miz's matches to people who are crippled, old, boring as fuck, and on drugs. I think that's a fucking problem!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

mrgagentleman said:


> I hate HHH.
> 
> Because of the fact that he was a monster, badass heel champion, you idiots think ALL heels should be badass.
> 
> No love for chickenshit heels anymore, eh?


THIS

Chicken sh!t, barely able to sscrap by, should've lost ages ago heels have been around since forever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> ^King dose not = a Ric flair your not surprising any one by bringing this up


Miz is in no way better than Orton in the ring, so behave yourself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shivaki said:


> Glad that Sheamus won KOTR though. Hopefully he doesn't screw up the opportunity like Regal did.


Or Billy Gunn...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> Miz is in no way better than Orton in the ring, so behave yourself.


 Miz has been in more entertaining matches then Orton has this year




JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If you have to compare the Miz's matches to p*eople who are crippled, old, boring as fuck, and on drugs. *I think that's a fucking problem!


i hate to break it to you but that mostly been the main event for the last 4 years


----------



## Dalnath (Oct 20, 2010)

HardKoR said:


> *The whole reason they had Cole interfere with the match, is simply because Miz would have never attained the level of heat he has without the help of Riley and Cole.* The whole point of the title reign goes with the character he has been playing all along. Winning a championship doesn't automatically warrant a gimmick change. The Miz is played as his own biggest blind mark, completely ignoring how he wins matches and saying he is "awesome" for doing it.


Wrong. Do you really think that if Miz had left Lawler laying in the middle of the ring in a pool of his own blood he wouldn't have gotten any heat?

I know Miz isn't a monster heel, but Lawler is 61 years old for christ sake. The Miz should have been able to beat him with no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> i hate to break it to you but that mostly been the main event for the last 4 years


And yet, their matches are *STILL* better!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> Or Billy Gunn...


or "Billy Gunn" his KOTR title.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Overall I thought that was a pretty good Raw. A little slow at times but most of the night I enjoyed. The King of the ring matches were good and even though I like Sheamus I really wanted Morrison to win. The Cena Segments were also good to as it reminded of stuff they used to do in the attitude era. 

As far as the main event goes, you guys should have figured that they were gonna make King look pretty strong and the main and give the fans hope that he was gonna win. That was actually enjoyable match for what it was, King is 60 something year old so you new Miz had to protect him in some kind of way. Who would of thought that Michael Cole would be a big reason why the Miz would win. You say this makes Miz look like a weak champion but you guys have to realize that the Miz is a heel, he is gonna have matches like this to wear he has to cheat to win sometimes. Even if it is Jerry the King Lawler.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And yet, their matches are *STILL* better!!!


not really

but if that's the opinion your want to take

*shrugs and shakes head*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Dalnath said:


> Wrong. Do you really think that if Miz had left Lawler laying in the middle of the ring in a pool of his *own blood he wouldn't have gotten any heat?*
> 
> I know Miz isn't a monster heel, but Lawler is 61 years old for christ sake, The Miz should have been able to beat him with no trouble whatsoever.


He would, but that is never going to happen in this environment so you can forget about that.

And people are over exaggerating about how weak Miz looked. Most of, if not all of King's offense came when Miz was making mistakes, such as yelling at Riley on going to the top rope. And it's not like Michael Cole helped Miz after Lawler beat the fuck out of him. He came to his aid after Miz made one mistake and King shoved him through the table. It's not like Lawler dominated Miz the entire match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Dalnath said:


> Wrong. Do you really think that if Miz had left Lawler laying in the middle of the ring in a pool of his own blood he wouldn't have gotten any heat?
> 
> I know Miz isn't a monster heel, but Lawler is 61 years old for christ sake. The Miz should have been able to beat him with no trouble whatsoever.


That's what heels do, they get help from outsiders to fight off people they'd be able to beat.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Who cares if the match sucks? Match quality only really matters to the IWC and long time fans, people the WWE aren't marketing towards. They're marketing towards kids now and they only care about whether their favorites win or lose. That's it. Match quality really means jack shit to them.
> 
> I love a great match as match as anyone, but WWE doesn't aim to put out great matches in the main event.


If match quality only matters to the IWC, which is a larger number of wrestling fans than you think. Why do people chant Daniel Bryan's name during every match???

Why did Kaval recently get an I-C Title shot?

Why is Alberto Del Rio getting such a push?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Miz has been in more entertaining matches then Orton has this year


Miz's only memorable match was against Bryan at NOC. Who has Orton wrestled of that quality? Most of the heels on Raw are average at best in the ring.

He had a pretty good Extreme Rules match against Swagger at Backlash and a decent Hell In A Cell match with Sheamus.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

perro said:


> Weve had Edge [after he crippled himself] ,Batista, Orton,and Jeff hardy, Kane, a Crippled Taker as champion
> 
> the Miz Is Chris Benoit in comparison to most of them
> 
> ...


Lolwut. Edge's matches only got worse this year and he hasn't even been champion. Regardless I'll take a crippled Edge match over a miz match any day. Orton tells a story in his matches unlike miz and has some decent moves. Lol, at least Hardy could pull off spots to get a crowd into a match. 

Kane Batista and Taker are powerhouses so they are supposed to wrestle a different way even if it's boring


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

bme said:


> That's what heels do, they get help from outsiders to fight off people they'd be able to beat.


No that's not what heels do.

Heels get help from outsiders to beat people that they can't beat.

The way they booked Miz is that he can't beat a guy whose been inactive for years and is twice his age, he needs help to do it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I've had issues with most straight-edge (notice I said most) people I have met so, not surprising, I do not like Punk's ring character.

I think he is a hilarious announcer though. Oh and I marked out of my mind for the pictures of "Miz Girl."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If match quality only matters to the IWC, which is a larger number of wrestling fans than you think. Why do people chant Daniel Bryan's name during every match???
> 
> Why did Kaval recently get an I-C Title shot?
> 
> Why is Alberto Del Rio getting such a push?


1 ~ They're smarks.

2 ~ Because he won NXT, but nobody from NXT season 2 looks strong. Kaval is a fucking jobber.

3 ~ Because he's one of the most charismatic, entertaining guys on the roster. I suppose that part has no factor.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

its only been a week but the miz title defense is off to a really poor start. the match with lawler should never have been approved unless it was going to be a squash. to have your NEW champion who badly needs credibility go and need outside help against a retired 61 year old former wrestler is pathetic.

Im very surprised that wwe would book this shit....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Miz's only memorable match was against Bryan at NOC. Who has Orton wrestled of that quality? Most of the heels on Raw are average at best in the ring.
> 
> He had a pretty good Extreme Rules match against Swagger at Backlash and a decent Hell In A Cell match with Sheamus.


the HITC match was Terrible

Miz had a good match with Morrison/and DB

as well with just Morrison, and EDGE


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

perro said:


> Miz is better then hardy, Batista, and [Current] Kane
> 
> i dont care what you say


Batista and Kane are more credible heel champions than the Miz. There looks alone says dominance. All Miz has is Alex Riley with a bluetooth and a commentator jumping up and down screaming woohoo.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If match quality only matters to the IWC, which is a larger number of wrestling fans than you think. Why do people chant Daniel Bryan's name during every match???
> 
> Why did Kaval recently get an I-C Title shot?
> 
> Why is Alberto Del Rio getting such a push?


Daniel Bryan: Because he was pushed as Miz's bitch on NXT and Michael Cole ran him down on commentary every week and the crowd gradually started to cheer for him and get behind him. Not to mention he pretty much was endorsed by John Cena when he was announced as the final man for Team WWE at Summmerslam.

Kaval: He only got the shot because he won NXT Season 2.

Alberto Del Rio: He's getting a push because he's playing a great heel right now, he's charismatic and is decent on the mic. Yes, he is also a good worker but in no way is that the driving force behind his push.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If match quality only matters to the IWC, which is a larger number of wrestling fans than you think. Why do people chant Daniel Bryan's name during every match???
> 
> Why did Kaval recently get an I-C Title shot?
> 
> Why is Alberto Del Rio getting such a push?


I wouldn't quite use those as examples but the whole "Only the IWC cares about wrestling" excuse is stupid as hell.

I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows to see promos and I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows and they ignore a great match but pay attention to a horrible match.

Just like people saying mic skills are more important then wrestling skills?

GTFO. You can't main event if you can't put on at least decent match. Last time, I checked the WrestleMania main event was a match, not a debate.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swag said:


> Lolwut. Edge's matches only got worse this year and he hasn't even been champion. Regardless I'll take a crippled Edge match over a miz match any day. Orton tells a story in his matches unlike miz and has some decent moves. Lol, at least Hardy could pull off spots to get a crowd into a match.


 LOL Orton Doesen't tell a Story

Hell Miz's Match tonight told more of a story then Orton has int he last 5 months

You will never here me say hardy cant work a spotfest, but he looked clueless when ever he wasn't allowed to use a chair



Disciple514 said:


> Batista and Kane are more credible heel champions than the Miz. There looks alone says dominance. All Miz has is Alex Riley with a bluetooth and a commentator jumping up and down screaming woohoo.


were not talking about credible

Miz needs to be booked as a cunning backstabbing ruthless bastard

and then he'll be credible

Think edge before he got stale


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows to see promos and I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows and they ignore a great match but pay attention to a horrible match.


The kids go to the shows to see their favorites. They don't go for the match quality, at least they don't at this point. They don't go with the mindset "OMG, Daniel Bryan is working. We might get a great match!" 

They go because they want to see guys like John Cena and Randy Orton.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk getting love by Colt

http://twitter.com/DrColtCabana/status/9421933925892098


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> its only been a week but the miz title defense is off to a really poor start. the match with lawler should never have been approved unless it was going to be a squash. to have your NEW champion who badly needs credibility go and need outside help against a retired 61 year old former wrestler is pathetic.
> 
> Im very surprised that wwe would book this shit....


I dunno about you but the way the match went fits the character the Miz has been playing for as long as I've been seeing him wrestle.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> I wouldn't quite use those as examples but the whole "Only the IWC cares about wrestling" excuse is stupid as hell.
> 
> I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows to see promos and I know damn well people don't go to WWE shows and they ignore a great match but pay attention to a horrible match.
> 
> ...


Guys like Cena, HHH, Orton & Taker main event cause they're the biggest names in the company and i remember two lackluster main events at WM 21.

You think wrestling ability matters....*look at how's holding the WWE Championship*.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> the HITC match was Terrible
> 
> Miz had a good match with Morrison/and DB
> 
> as well with just Morrison, and EDGE


You had a lot of people who liked it and a lot that didn't. The thing that made it suffer, was the fact that the HIAC was practically useless and could have been a normal match. But the quality was still there.

A 6 minute match on NXT against a good performer in Morrison. Whoop-de-do. I can't even remember his match against Edge, so I doubt that was memorable.

I like Miz. I'm happy he has reached the top. But he's in no way a better in ring performer than Orton. No fucking chance. And *you* know that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> The kids go to the shows to see their favorites. They don't go for the match quality, at least they don't at this point. They don't go with the mindset "OMG, Daniel Bryan is working. We might get a great match!"
> 
> They go because they want to see guys like John Cena and Randy Orton.


Yeah but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't want to go to shows and the match quality was like this every week.








bme said:


> Guys like Cena, HHH, Orton & Taker main event cause they're the biggest names in the company and i remember two lackluster main events at WM 21.


Are we talking about the same WrestleMania 21 that was arguably the best PPV of the whole year?

While Cena/JBL wasn't that good of a match because it seemed rushed, Batista/HHH was a great match. So I don't see what you're talking about.

And all of the guys you've just named have had great matches in the main event. The Orton/Cena were some of the best matches in 2009, Undertaker & HHH have put on too many classic matches, so those were pretty bad examples my friend.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> You had a lot of people who liked it and a lot that didn't. The thing that made it suffer, was the fact that the HIAC was practically useless and could have been a normal match. But the quality was still there.
> 
> A 6 minute match on NXT against a good performer in Morrison. Whoop-de-do. I can't even remember his match against Edge, so I doubt that was memorable.
> 
> I like Miz. I'm happy he has reached the top. But he's in no way a better in ring performer than Orton. No fucking chance. And *you* know that.


1st i didnt say he was a better performer i said he had more entertaining matches

and with ortons performances this year hell even last year i could say I thin k the miz is better and wouldn't second guess my self at all


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't want to go to shows and the match quality was like this every week.


That was a god-awful match between two people they did'nt like and did'nt care to see.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

perro said:


> were not talking about credible
> 
> Miz needs to be booked as a *cunning backstabbing ruthless bastard*
> and then he'll be credible
> ...


Tonights main event did not accomplish the above. If The Miz and Alex Riley beat the hell out of the King I would have a different opinion.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> LOL Orton Doesen't tell a Story
> 
> Hell Miz's Match tonight told more of a story then Orton has int he last 5 months
> 
> ...


I hate to say this but you are WAY to much of a mark to take what you say seriously. You like the the Miz cool but this is taking the love a little bit too far from my point of view.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

bme said:


> Guys like Cena, HHH, Orton & Taker main event cause they're the biggest names in the company and i remember two lackluster main events at WM 21.
> 
> You think wrestling ability matters....*look at how's holding the WWE Championship*.


Cena was the biggest young talent as far as drawing power in the company.

Batista was being groomed to the guy.

Their matches may not have been great, but they made up for it by being huge draws.

At least Cena has had great matches with guys like Angle, Jericho, and Taker before becoming WWE Champion. And he's had great matches with HBK, Triple H, Edge, RVD and Orton since becoming Champion.

Miz hasn't shown that he has that ability, at all!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> Tonights main event did not accomplish the above. If The Miz and Alex Riley beat the hell out of the King I would have a different opinion.


i agree with every thing you just said Sept leave riley out of it and have miz just wreck lawler with the chair



> I hate to say this but you are WAY to much of a mark to take what you say seriously. You like the the Miz cool but this is taking the love a little bit too far from my point of view.


What exactly dont you agree with



> Miz hasn't shown that he has that ability, at all!!!


 tell you what if they push the miz seriously for the next 3-6 months and he still hasn't had a good match ill agree with you


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

bme said:


> That was a god-awful match between two people they did'nt like and did'nt care to see.


I'm saying that I bet if John Cena & Wade Barrett were having matches like that every week then people would go home pissed.

And what is this whole mic skills is more important than ring skills bullshit? Because that is so untrue.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> You will never here me say hardy cant work a spotfest, but he looked clueless when ever he wasn't allowed to use a chair


Not true. Look at his matches with Umaga and HHH. Those were great matches and no weapons. Jeff can work and he brings the crowd into it. 2 things for a good match to become great!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Cena was the biggest young talent as far as drawing power in the company.
> 
> Batista was being groomed to the guy.
> 
> ...


My point was that they were main eventing WrestleMania, put on lackluster performances and still went on to be huge stars.

If putting on great matches mattered he would'nt be holding the belt.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I'm not the only one who thinks Perro might actually be Michael Cole. Surely someone else has caught on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> And what is this whole mic skills is more important than ring skills bullshit? Because that is so untrue.


Then why is Miz WWE Champion and guys like Kaval are jobbers?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm saying that I bet if John Cena & Wade Barrett were having matches like that every week then people would go home pissed.
> 
> And what is this whole mic skills is more important than ring skills bullshit? Because that is so untrue.


Yeah some people would go home pissed but how many people??

and once again.....look at who's holding the belt. <<--


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Not true. Look at his matches with Umaga and HHH. Those were great matches and no weapons. Jeff can work and he brings the crowd into it. 2 things for a good match to become great!


you know what fine

ill give you umaga they told a good story there

but his match with HHH was not by any stretch of the imagination "Great" least not IMO

the most ill give u was it was "good"


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Then why is Miz WWE Champion and guys like Kaval are jobbers?


Same reason why Christian isn't a world champion. 

Nobody knows!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> 1 ~ They're smarks.
> 
> 2 ~ Because he won NXT, but nobody from NXT season 2 looks strong. Kaval is a fucking jobber.
> 
> 3 ~ Because he's one of the most charismatic, entertaining guys on the roster. I suppose that part has no factor.


1. So, that loud, vocal majority of people chanting for Daniel Bryan at just about every match he's had since returning, and while he was gone were just "Smarks"? 

2. Kaval isn't a jobber anymore. He pinned the I-C Champion and went out and had a great match against Ziggler at Survivor Series. If you think they're not building off of that, you're wrong.

3. He is one of the most charismatic, entertaining guys on the roster. He also can wrestle his ass of. That's the reason why he's gonna be better than guys like Sheamus, Miz, and Barrett for the WWE. He's entertaining on the mic, and he's a great wrestler.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Then why is Miz WWE Champion and guys like Kaval are jobbers?


Ring skills are more important than mic skills hence PPV's consisting of two superstars that hate each other having matches and not in the middle of the ring having a debate. If you don't have good ring skills you're not gonna last that long. People say what they want about Hogan & Warrior, but they've put on classic matches and no one can deny that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Same reason why Christian isn't a world champion.
> 
> Nobody knows!


You beat pyro!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HardKoR said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks Perro might actually be Michael Cole. Surely someone else has caught on.


I am a Huge Daniel Bryan mark so that kaboshes your theory 


But if you wanna know the name Cole lurks as ill give you hint it rhymes with "*Spyro*"


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> i agree with every thing you just said Sept leave riley out of it and have miz just wreck lawler with the chair
> 
> What exactly dont you agree with
> 
> tell you what if they push the miz seriously for the next 3-6 months and he still hasn't had a good match ill agree with you


The fact you are trying to defend every fucking thing someone says bad about the Miz. Enjoy the damm show and stop being a super mark. Example I love The Dark Knight but I am not going to try & defend every single thing that people hate about the film.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> Same reason why Christian isn't a world champion.
> 
> Nobody knows!


Christian, MVP, William Regal, CM Punk, Kofi Kingston.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> *The fact you are trying to defend every fucking thing someone says bad about the Miz.* Enjoy the damm show and stop being a super mark. Example I love The Dark Knight but I am not going to try & defend every single thing that people hate about the film.


I hate the Typical Smark "exaggeration" its so fuckign annoying

i dont defend every thing some one bad says about the miz, we are having a discussion, and i have my own oppinion


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Christian, *MVP, William Regal*, CM Punk, Kofi Kingston.


a Convict & and too Old

Respectively


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Christian, MVP, *William Regal*, CM Punk, Kofi Kingston.


I really do believe Regal would've gotten a run in '08 had he not gotten in trouble.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I think people are looking way to much into this title reign as a way to push Miz, but in my opinion its a way to just have a chicken shit heel have the belt. I think Vince really wants heels to be hated and faces to be revered with the way Raw is going atm. The problem with booking Miz as a credible champion is it gives ground for more people to like him, I mean whats not to like about a bad ass, although its really hard to like a chicken shit.

I mean, who's cooler? Genghis Khan or Napoleon Bonaparte?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> a Convict & and too Old
> 
> Respectively


Austin beat his wife!!!!!

TRUMP!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HardKoR said:


> I mean, who's cooler? Genghis Khan or Napoleon Bonaparte?


hey napoleon was doing great....till he tried to invade russia during winter...fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Same reason why Christian isn't a world champion.
> 
> Nobody knows!


I do. Vince McMahon is narrow minded and never brings 2 guys up in a tag team and pushes both of them to a world championship. Never. 



> Ring skills are more important than mic skills hence PPV's consisting of two superstars that hate each other having matches and not in the middle of the ring having a debate. If you don't have good ring skills you're not gonna last that long. *People say what they want about Hogan & Warrior, but they've put on classic matches and no one can deny that*.


I can, and I will. Miz is Benoit in the ring compared to Hogan and Warrior.

LOL at ring skills being more important than mic skills because of guys having a match instead of a debate. Sure, they have a match, because the point of sports entertainment is to solve problems through fighting. Skill level doesn't matter, though. Mic skills are used to put over the fueds, not ring skills. You can't watch guys like Hogan, Rock, Cena, JBL, Miz, etc have more successful careers than the likes of Finlay, Malenko, Lance Storm and a plethora of other guys like that and then honestly tell me that ring skills matter more. That opinion is full of shit, and it's wrong. And yes, an opinion is capable of being wrong, because it's a fact that guys with mic skills only have a FAR higher success rate than guys with ring skills only. That's just the way it is.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 1. So, that loud, vocal majority of people chanting for Daniel Bryan at just about every match he's had since returning, and while he was gone were just "Smarks"?


There's a lot of smarks. We may be a minority but there's still plenty of them. And yeah, if you actually think casual fans were cheering for a guy to return who was only seen on NXT, you're nuts. You'd have to have a fundamental understanding of who Bryan Danielson is to do that. 



> 2. Kaval isn't a jobber anymore. He pinned the I-C Champion and went out and had a great match against Ziggler at Survivor Series. If you think they're not building off of that, you're wrong.


Oh wow, he pinned Dolph Ziggler. That's not something.....EVERYONE has done.  Dolph Ziggler is so weak, he could get pinned by Miz wearing a blindfold. And he only beat Ziggler so he could exercise his title shot and get it out of the way. Kaval has no credibility whatsoever.



> 3. He is one of the most charismatic, entertaining guys on the roster. He also can wrestle his ass of. That's the reason why he's gonna be better than guys like Sheamus, Miz, and Barrett for the WWE. He's entertaining on the mic, and he's a great wrestler.


Del Rio is not getting even HALF the career that Sheamus and Barrett are, don't be ridiculous. He'll be lucky if he even gets a quarter of the way that far.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> a Convict & and too Old
> 
> Respectively



1. If they can make money off him being an Ex-Con, they can make him WWE Champion.


2. He's the same age as Triple H, Jericho, Batista, Taker, and Kane.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who actually liked that match? I thought it was good, and Cole interfering was priceless.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

mrgagentleman said:


> I hate HHH.
> 
> Because of the fact that he was a monster, badass heel champion, you idiots think ALL heels should be badass.
> 
> No love for chickenshit heels anymore, eh?


Yeah I think the way Miz got the win suits his gimmick a lot more than if he had beaten Lawler to a bloody pulp, WWE got it right IMO and the gave the fans a little glimmer of hope that Lawler might actually win it. I was actually surprised that it was a half decent match too, better than Orton vs Barrett at Survivor Series anyway.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 1. If they can make money off him being an Ex-Con, they can make him WWE Champion.
> 
> 
> 2. He's the same age as Triple H, Jericho, Batista, Taker, and Kane.


1. i wish but no

2. all those guys made it to the big time when they were much much younger and much better shape


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> There's a lot of smarks. We may be a minority but there's still plenty of them. And yeah, if you actually think casual fans were cheering for a guy to return who was only seen on NXT, you're nuts. You'd have to have a fundamental understanding of who Bryan Danielson is to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. So, how do you explain the reaction he's been getting after his return? Lemme guess, smarks? GTFO!


2. I said pinning Ziggler was the starting point. He will build from there. He's still closer to winning gold than fucking Wade Barrett! I know you don't watch Smackdown, because not just anyone has been beating Ziggler. He's had a good run as I-C Champ, and has put on some good *matches!*

3. He's gonna be better than them both. He already is better than the both of them. Sheamus was one of the worst WWE Champions ever. Wade Barrett has lost so many title shots, I've lost count. If they had any faith in Barrett, he'd be the WWE Champion, and not the Miz. Sheamus may have won King of the Ring, but what's that gonna lead to? Not a fucking thing!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> 1. i wish but no
> 
> 2. all those guys made it to the big time when they were much much younger and much better shape


How do you explain Kane's current title reign if he's supposedly much much younger than Regal and in much better shape?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Ring skills are more important than mic skills hence PPV's consisting of two superstars that hate each other having matches and not in the middle of the ring having a debate. *If you don't have good ring skills you're not gonna last that long. People say what they want about Hogan & Warrior, but they've put on classic matches and no one can deny that.*


You're contradicting yourself, because Hogan and Warrior were *not* good in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 1. So, how do you explain the reaction he's been getting after his return? Lemme guess, smarks? GTFO!


I'm not saying that nobody likes Bryan, but he's not THAT over. He really isn't. 



> 2. I said pinning Ziggler was the starting point. He will build from there. He's still closer to winning gold than fucking Wade Barrett! I know you don't watch Smackdown, because not just anyone has been beating Ziggler. He's had a good run as I-C Champ, and has put on some good *matches!*


Yeah, ok, let's put a fucking exclamation point!!!!! on Kaval being closer to a midcard title that nobody cares about than Wade Barrett. Poor Barrett, he's not winning the IC title. He's only fueding with *John Cena*. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And yeah, I do watch SmackDown!, so what I know is that Ziggler lost just about EVERY match he competed in for an entire year. He's recieved a small push to the IC title, in which he's won with help from Vickie Guerrero, but he still has virtually no credibility.



> 3. He's gonna be better than them both. He already is better than the both of them. * Sheamus was one of the worst WWE Champions ever.*


And WWE CLEARLY doesn't care. Like.....at ALL. 



> Wade Barrett has lost so many title shots, I've lost count. If they had any faith in Barrett, he'd be the WWE Champion, and not the Miz.


He's lost 4, and one of them was a multi man match, and in one of them, he was screwed out of the title. Jeff Hardy lost 49395737929029008593912921012000503858533030 title shots and he still won the world title 3 times, and it would've been more if he hadnt left.

Don't give me this "if they had faith in him, he'd be the champ" nonsense. If they didn't have faith in him, he wouldn't have controlled the show for 6 months. Unlike Sheamus, Swagger, and even Miz, Barrett has gotten major build up, and is the biggest heel in the company. I may support giving him the belt, but what's the point when he's already the biggest thing on the show? They can just use the belt to build other stars. In any case, Barrett is either carrying the title into WrestleMania, which is why he hasn't won it yet, or he's doing it after Nexus ends and WWE can focus on him as a main eventer exclusively, instead of the leader of a group.



> Sheamus may have won King of the Ring, but what's that gonna lead to? Not a fucking thing!


Yeah, not now. He's just gonna resume his fued with Triple H, but 2 WWE Championship reigns in less than a year and a King Of The Ring title in not much longer prove that WWE has invested everything in him. The only guy to win the KOTR and the WWE Championship faster than Sheamus is Brock Lesnar. You're not getting rid of him. He's going to have one of the most successful careers in the history of the company. I don't like it either, but it's a fact.

Del Rio is going to be huge, but compared to Barrett and Sheamus, he'll be like a drop of water in the Ocean.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

If someone came on here in 2004 and made a post predicting that in 2010, WWE would host a 3-hour KOTR RAW featuring Miz and Lawler in the main event, with Michael Cole costing Lawler the WWE Championship before they go off the air, and CM Punk providing sole commentary...

...I would've called that poster a troll and had them committed.

The match was kind of shitty in my opinion. Lawler fucked up a few spots, especially that chair suplex one. TLC is not a match for a 61-year-old wrestler who was never known to take bumps even in his prime. If they wanted to give us a TLC match on RAW, they could've made it a great one with almost ANYONE ELSE. Hell, Rey was at RAW. They should've thrown him in it and it would've been the last thing the fans were expecting to see when they showed up, and would've been a decent match on top of that. Anyway, I got a little more respect for Miz now as he took a few hard bumps. The welts on his back looked pretty bad. Overall though, total waste of a TLC match. However, I have more faith in Orton vs. Miz at the PPV now.

So other than the main event, RAW was pretty decent with some good matches. I like the hint at Dibiase turning babyface. Morrison put on three great matches with three great wrestlers. And for once, I actually thought Cena was cool. Reminded me of Austin a little, raising hell. That bump Justin Gabriel took looked intense. Interested to see what Otunga has in mind. Maryse is still hot. Hotter than Miss USA. Can't wait to see how things pick up next week!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not saying that nobody likes Bryan, but he's not THAT over. He really isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, let's put a fucking exclamation point!!!!! on Kaval being closer to a midcard title that nobody cares about than Wade Barrett. Poor Barrett, he's not winning the IC title. He's only fueding with *John Cena*. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




Wade Barrett isn't feuding with John Cena. Nexus is feuding with John Cena. Wade Barrett isn't the biggest heel in the WWE. Nexus is the biggest heel in the WWE.

People aren't chanting "Barrett sucks" during his promos, they're chanting Nexus Sucks.

Switch Barrett with Otunga, and you'd get the same storyline with the same result.

Carlito and Chris Masters feuded with John Cena, too.

What I'm trying to say is that Kaval isn't a jobber. You may think he is, but who cares what you think when you're wrong about everything all the time!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wade Barrett isn't feuding with John Cena. Nexus is feuding with John Cena. Wade Barrett isn't the biggest heel in the WWE. Nexus is the biggest heel in the WWE.
> 
> People aren't chanting "Barrett sucks" during his promos, they're chanting Nexus Sucks.
> 
> Switch Barrett with Otunga, and you'd get the same storyline with the same result.


Cena may be fueding with Nexus, but Barrett is the leader, so he takes precedence. That's a very important point. When John Cena was threatened to be fired, Nexus wasn't threatening him, Barrett was.

No, you wouldn't. If Otunga was the leader of Nexus, the group wouldn't have even gotten off the ground. They'd be a laughing stock from day one. Nobody but Barrett could've been placed in the role as leader, he's the only one that has the presence, the mic skills, and the size to pull off the role. Much like the nWo couldn't have gotten off the ground if Hogan wasn't the 3'rd man, or the Horsemen couldn't have had anybody but Flair be the leader. I'm not comparing them to Barrett, at all, but the fundamental point is the same. You're delusional if you honestly believe WWE could get the same results they've gotten with Barrett out of a guy like Otunga or McGillicutty.



> What I'm trying to say is that Kaval isn't a jobber. You may think he is, but who cares what you think when you're wrong about everything all the time!




I'm being called wrong by a guy who thinks WWE has no faith in Wade Barrett. That's rich, kid. Please take your head out of your ass.

Kaval IS a jobber. Looking at his role in the company right now, it's impossible to come to any other conclusion. Of course a blind mark is gonna try to spin it another way so one of his favourites look better, but that doesn't change anything.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I have to agree, I really don't think Del Rio will be anywhere near as big as Sheamus or Barrett. But I think it's mainly because Del Rio's gimmick is going to run its course. JBL's certainly did.

EDIT: But your role in the company doesn't determine whether you're a jobber or not. You can be in the main event and still be a jobber. Just ask recent examples Batista, Chris Jericho, and right now The Miz.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kaval has only one 1 victory since being signed to SD, how was'nt or is'nt he a jobber ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Cena may be fueding with Nexus, but Barrett is the leader, so he takes precedence. That's a very important point. When John Cena was threatened to be fired, Nexus wasn't threatening him, Barrett was.
> 
> No, you wouldn't. If Otunga was the leader of Nexus, the group wouldn't have even gotten off the ground. They'd be a laughing stock from day one. Nobody but Barrett could've been placed in the role as leader, he's the only one that has the presence, the mic skills, and the size to pull off the role. Much like the nWo couldn't have gotten off the ground if Hogan wasn't the 3'rd man, or the Horsemen couldn't have had anybody but Flair be the leader. I'm not comparing them to Barrett, at all, but the fundamental point is the same. You're delusional if you honestly believe WWE could get the same results they've gotten with Barrett out of a guy like Otunga or McGillicutty.
> 
> ...




I never said the WWE doesn't have any faith in Wade Barrett, genius!

I may need to pull my head out of my ass, but you need to pull your head out of the ass of every fucking cocky heel that comes along.

Nexus would be laughing stocks? You mean, like they are now?

I agreed with you that Kaval *WAS* a jobber, but he isn't now.

So you can fuck off with that blind mark bullshit!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I never said the WWE doesn't have any faith in Wade Barrett, genius!


Oh, really?



You said:


> Wade Barrett has lost so many title shots, I've lost count. *If they had any faith in Barrett, he'd be the WWE Champion,* and not the Miz.


Cause that's what it sounds like......! 



> I may need to pull my head out of my ass, but you need to pull your head out of the ass of every fucking cocky heel that comes along.


Oh yeah, cause that's what I love. Cocky heels. Not people who actually offer entertainment, and that just happens to come in the form of a cocky heel. Yeah, I just can't get enough of Dashing Cody Rhodes, Drew Mcintyre, Sheamus, LayCool, etc.  



> Nexus would be laughing stocks? You mean, like they are now?


I don't mean in the way that they're booked weakly, I mean they would've cancelled the group by now. If Otunga was the leader, this storyline would've been dead ages ago. They'd never be taken seriously, either as a group or as a storyline and we'd be back to business as usual. 



> I agreed with you that Kaval *WAS* a jobber, but he isn't now.
> 
> So you can fuck off with that blind mark bullshit!


He's not a jobber because he won ONE match? :lmao Looks like you're as much of a blind mark as I am. Santino's gotten some wins, he's even won the IC title but he's still a jobber.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Listen, fuckhead.

Kaval is a jobber, that's beyond obvious. I am fans of both Orton/Miz but even I can admit Orton's reign was pretty terrible, and Miz's isn't showing much promise, but his promo was good on raw. I wish Barrett was champion, probaly mark for him the most in present time.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

perro said:


> LOL Orton Doesen't tell a Story
> 
> Hell Miz's Match tonight told more of a story then Orton has int he last 5 months


What story would that be? The story of a stale, stale, stale underdog who went on to become an even staler champ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

How anyone can judge his reign base on one episode is beyond me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> Listen, fuckhead.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to King Kenny Placebo again.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The only guy in the Kotr tournament who has already been world champion wins it and a 60+ year old guy gets a WWE title shot in one of the heaviest gimmick matches available.

Was Vince Russo guest booker for one night?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i think it would have been epic heel if mi just climbed up and got the title while cole was getting knocked the fuck out, but i liked that ending, I was a bit off with Cole earlier tonight, he stopped hating bryan for some reason and didnt say much of anything about truth so it's nice to know he'll have some explaining to do next week


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lastier said:


> The only guy in the Kotr tournament who has already been world champion wins it and a 60+ year old guy gets a WWE title shot in one of the heaviest gimmick matches available.
> 
> Was Vince Russo guest booker for one night?


It was obvious that Sheamus was going to win it and set up a returning triple h. Oh and pretty sure Ric flair got a tittle against Edge in a TLC match on raw several years ago, and you know what? both those times the crowd loved it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> He's not a jobber because he won ONE match? :lmao Looks like you're as much of a blind mark as I am. Santino's gotten some wins, he's even won the IC title but he's still a jobber.



Again, I didn't say he wasn't a jobber anymore because of one match. I said that they were gonna build off of that one win.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Again, I didn't say he wasn't a jobber anymore because of one match. I said that they were gonna build off of that one win.


This is complete favoritism.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Again, I didn't say he wasn't a jobber anymore because of one match. I said that they were gonna build off of that one win.


Once again, yes, you DID.



You said:


> I agreed with you that Kaval WAS a jobber, but he isn't now.


There it is. And you don't even know that they'll definately build off it. I'll bet his role on SmackDown this week is minimal at best...and that's if he even makes it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> This is complete favoritism.


How is this complete favoritism? 

If you listened to the commentary during the match at Survivor Series, they were foreshadowing that maybe Ziggler hasn't seen the last of Kaval.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Once again, yes, you DID.
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. And you don't even know that they'll definately build off it. I'll bet his role on SmackDown this week is minimal at best...and that's if he even makes it.



I don't know if they'll definitely build off it, but I've watched enough of the WWE to be able to predict when they're foreshadowing.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> The fact he died just yesterday? It's way too soon to be using it in such a context.


God so sensitive.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone give me a video of Cole grabbing King's leg :lmao 

I went to bed after the tag match, I was far too bored. From the recaps, doesn't seem like I missed much.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Real mixed feelings on this Raw. KOTR tournament largely shit. Mc Intyre/Jackson looked like it was going to be good but for the stupid countout ending. Hated Rey costing Del Rio (so obvious) but actually quite liked Cena coming back and screwing Nexus. 

The Main Event was better than I thought and I think it was clear that Lawler was given a chance of winning because anything can happen in TLC matches. CM Punk made that clear enough times! Like CM Punk on the mic, he is still playing heel but he still shows respect for the wrestlers. Like a good Matt Striker if you will. King Sheamus was very obvious but entertaining.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Whake19 said:


> If someone came on here in 2004 and made a post predicting that in 2010, WWE would host a 3-hour KOTR RAW featuring Miz and Lawler in the main event, with Michael Cole costing Lawler the WWE Championship before they go off the air, and CM Punk providing sole commentary...
> 
> ...I would've called that poster a troll and had them committed.


:lmao

This is exactly what I was thinking when all that shit was going down. Couldn't believe my eyes. It worked though.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, that show was a massive letdown. Then again, 3 hr shows always are. The stupidity of that main event has left me shocked. Was I watching TNA or WWE? Which genius booked King vs Miz in a TLC match? At first I thought it could be salvagable in that Miz would beat the shit out of King with a steel chair, but instead the booking had a 30 yr old in his prime getting out-wrestled by an old bloke. I get that they're trying to make Miz a fluke champion and I do think that works for him. But if Miz is to take on the likes of Orton at PPVs, he needs to be somewhat credible. It looks like it'll be Miz/Orton in a TLC match @ TLC. I just saw Miz get humbled by King in the same match, how am I supposed to see him beating Orton? 

King Sheamus? Meh. I really don't see what it'll do for him considering he's already a main eventer, making the whole tournament worthless. I know it's building to a HHH return and yes, King of Kings vs King Sheamus sounds like an interesting moniker, but it's not like that renewed feud can't be set up in other ways and at the same time they could've elevated a midcarder.

The Cena/Nexus stuff was kind of lazily booked. The whole, "I'm buying a ticket and showing up" thing has been so overdone in wrestling. I still don't know how people think this storyline can last till WM. Unless something drastic happens, it's already on its last legs. 

Usually I'm a positive poster, but this show really did my head in. Besides Miz's promo, I really can't say I bought into this show at all.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

KOTR was such a letdown after I was really looking forward to it, it was obvious it was going to be Sheamus vs Morrison after the ridiculous double countout of Zeke and Drew. And the main event TLC was crap.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

The main-event was outstanding. It had the excitement I remember having as a child. It was action packed and at one point I thought Lawler was actually going to win, and you know it's a great match when you think someones going to win that you know has no chance. It will be interesting to see what happens between Cole and Lawler next week


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Another great Raw!

Sheamus as KOTR wasn't really neecessary but not bad either, I guess he wasn't being buried afterall.

The only match I didn't watch yet was teh Main Event and that's because it was 3:30AM here and I needed to sleep so I'll just downlaod it today and watch it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i never work monday nights...but the last two weeks i did and what did i miss? the miz becoming a world fucking champion, and jerry lawler getting his first world title shot in wwe(wtf?) in a TLC match...ON FREE TV...and apparently almost winning the fucking thing. ...and lawler apparently knocking cole out. well, at least i didnt miss gail kim wrestle...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I just hope the Lawler vs Cole thing ends up with a return from JR.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

instantclassic27 said:


> The main-event was outstanding. It had the excitement I remember having as a child. It was action packed and at one point I thought Lawler was actually going to win, and you know it's a great match when you think someones going to win that you know has no chance. It will be interesting to see what happens between Cole and Lawler next week


Exactly, it was good fun - you know the whole point of wrestling. The crowd were into it and it was enjoyable. So what if it makes the Miz "look weak", it's fucking fake fighting. I'm completely positive now that most people here will only like the show if it happens _exactly_ the way they want it to and if it doesn't, then they come up with all sorts of reasons why. Reasons which they think make them look knowledgeable about wrestling. If you're that smart, go and train to be a wrestler or get a job with a company and use those gems you mine from your head every week you watch RAW.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Full credit to both Miz & King last night for making the main event quite watchable and dare I say, better than most Raw main events this year.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought this weeks Raw was very entertaining. The KOTR wasnt that great but I enjoyed Cena screwing with Nexus and the main event with Miz-Lawler. That match was much better than I thought it would be, im glad Jerry didnt just get squashed. he put up a hell of a fight. Cole grabbing his leg was priceless. Its going to be very interesting next week between those 2. Im hoping it leads to Cole getting "suspended" or transfered and have JR come back.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i hope this means JR is coming back to raw, cole should be fired for screwing lawler!
i enjoyed raw this week it was fun but 3 hours was pushing it.... Sheamus KOTR = Great!


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Good show.
My personal pick for KOTR would have been Del Rio or Rhodes, but Sheamus is alright.

The main event was....AAAAAWESOME! Lawler looked like he could still hang with the stars of today & Miz threw himself around for Lawler like a superstar. And the bit with Lawler almost, almost winning was brilliant, I don't give a shit if people think it was stupid booking, maybe it was, but as far as storytelling went it was one of the best matches in a long time.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good show, but it's a shame Sheamus won it. Why not have a face KOTR winner?? But hey we know this is for the upcoming HHH / Sheamus feud. 

The good thing was that Morrison looked very strong. 

So The Miz needs help from Riley and freaking Cole to win from a 60+ year old man?? What a champion!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Everyone's missing the point of this Raw, Darren Young appearance!

It don't feel to good.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Sheamus winning is retarded. He's never going to be a big star, where he is now is as far as the fans will accept him being.

Definitely should of been Kofi, Morrison, Big Zeke or ADR.

Morrison, because it would of instantly set up a feud with The Miz to keep Miz' title safe for a while.

Kofi, because he's far too over a face to not be anywhere.

ADR and Zeke I don't need to mention.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lawler vs Cole in a loser leaves Raw match.
Calling it right now.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> Sheamus winning is retarded. He's never going to be a big star, where he is now is as far as the fans will accept him being.
> 
> Definitely should of been Kofi, Morrison, Big Zeke or ADR.
> 
> ...


Sheamus is never going to be a big star but Kofi, Morrison and Big Zeke are? :lmao Sheamus is already over as a maineventer get used to it, the only other guy who was main event material at KOTR is ADR, the logical choice was either Sheamus or ADR and since Sheamus just put Morrison over I'd argue that he needed a little bit of momentum more than ADR.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Clusterfuck of a show and not a particularly good one but it was entertaining. KOTR was alright, nothing special. While I didn't see the point in Sheamus winning considering he's already considered a main eventer, I guess they'll just rehash the Booker/HHH feud from a couple of years back.

How random was the main event though? Came out of nowhere. Whoever booked that must have been on coke. Good match though, the crowd were into it and I liked Cole finally getting involved in a match. I can't wait to see how Cole and King do commentary after this, should be interesting.


----------



## MoneyLong (Nov 30, 2010)

if anybody comes across footage of John Cena running thru the crowd on his way to the ring for the "dark match" after raw went off the air last night, please let me know! Me and my friend were 1 of the people he shoved outta the way and I need footage!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kilon said:


> Lawler vs Cole in a loser leaves Raw match.
> Calling it right now.


yup...and cole ends up winning...but guess what..king doesn't really leave raw...he's the GM!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> yup...and cole ends up winning...but guess what..king doesn't really leave raw...he's the GM!


cole is the gm... or vince russo:cussin:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Bad Raw last night. MOTN - Sheamus/John Morrison

The whole show was one big letdown, KOTR tournament was weak. Mediocre (at best) matches, and no new stars have been made. I'm not crazy about Sheamus, but he's much, much better choice than Morrison.

The Miz/Lawler was horrible.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Miz v.s King was way better than anyone imagined it would be, props to them for that.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Lawler pushing the WWE champ to the limit.. riight. I couldn't imagine a worse start for Miz as champ, such an awful show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty good RAW, I was hoping for Del Rio to win the Tournament, but we all could see Rey coming. Still it's pretty strange that Sheamus won seeing as he was the only one from the 8 who didn't need the win. But, I rather have Sheamus as King than Morrison. 

And people disliking the main event, I did like it. It makes The Miz already a very heelish Champ and I like that because it fits him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought RAW was alright. We got some nice matches thanks to the KOTR tounament even if some were rushed. Bryan/Del Rio, Morrison/Rhodes, Morrison/Del Rio and Sheamus/Kofi were all good matches earlier in the tournament and Morrison/Sheamus was MOTN in a great finals match. Overall a very good night for both Morrison and Sheamus.

The stuff with The Miz though...ugh. I'm not a Miz fan and tonight did nothing to change my mind. He cut the same promo he had cut about four times previously then had a TLC match with...Jerry Lawler? Not beng able to beat a 61 year old hall of famer without Michael Cole is pretty dire and I just thought his first night was weak.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

For a 3 hour RAW, that was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't feel Raw this week. Simple as that.

Hopefully, SD will make up for it.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Inertia said:


> Lawler pushing the WWE champ to the limit.. riight. I couldn't imagine a worse start for Miz as champ, such an awful show.


Lawler didn't push him to the limit. Miz made one mistake and Lawler almost one. It wasn't like Lawler beat the hell out of him the entire match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Optikk said:


> For a 3 hour RAW, that was pretty disappointing.


I thought disappointed was the norm for a 3 hour Raw. Can you name a GOOD 3 hour Raw? I can't. Not off the top of my head anyway.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought disappointed was the norm for a 3 hour Raw. Can you name a GOOD 3 hour Raw? I can't. Not off the top of my head anyway.


Old School Raw was really enjoyable for me.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

In the words of the WWE champ "Really..really...Really?"

Those were the words I had after watching the KOTR MNR. With 3 hours of TV time you really do think the KOTR tourny should have been the *"MAIN"* foucs however at the end of the night all I could remeber was Cena *NOT* getting tossed by the arena rent-a cops oh and a TLC match involving anther senior cittizen.

Hell I should have DVR'ed that *"Old School"* Raw and watched that instead, but alas I didn't so it was onto the KOTR which had promise at least with Bryan/ADR, never been a *"fan"* of the Mexcian version of JBL but at least the mexscain John Cena wasn't seen. Anyway its obvious to anyone with half a brian that ADR & Bryan have talent and given enough time could put on one hell of a show but that wasn't this night. Overal;l to me it surpassed the KOTR finals more on that later....hell why don't we get on to it right now since the rest of the tournment went straight to hell after the first match.

Now it's repeate of a match two weeks ago which most people PAID to see. That's right the walking dead/lobster head/casper the red headed ghost/mayo man/the worst ever WWE champion in this new decade...Sheamus facing this generation's Marty Janity according to the WWE Champ...John Morriosn. Oh yeah if you wondering.....watch their survivior series match instead because this one wasn't even close plus Sheamus won. 

Somebody please...please tell me why a guy who generates less heat then a wicthes teat wins the KOTR after already *"winning"* 2...2 WWE Titles in the span of less then 12 months? What in the Fuck does that do to a guy who has already hit his "peak" in terms of the main event...*NOTHING*...oh wait I'm sorry it means when the Game returns it will be two Kings fueding all over again. What was I thinking I mean HHH/Sheamus have nothing esle to tie them to a fued right....WAIT...didn't Sheamy take Hunter's career or something back in April? I forgot the average WWE fans can't remeber if they changed their underwear let alone a match that happened back in April.

BTW 2007 called more improtantly Queen Sharmel & King Booker demanding an audiance to this train reck of a fued.

However the one other bright spot of the KOTR was the golden annoucing via CM Punk. Lines like "Hey what's that jerk doing here" or " Yeah his other job is a car jackker"

Then we move onto the John Cena "inVasion" angle and if this was a real inVasion I would be the first to jump to a new world let alone a new country. Honestly this whole Cena/Nexues angle has been derailed, re-strated, derailed and now totally off the tracks because of the fear of lossing Cena off TV. News flash Vince there was a wrestling without Cena before and there will be one after. In fact before and after sound much better then now anyways. Besides the fact that Cena's "Fired" and add to the fact lack of renta cops stopping ONE man from beating down others the NXT season 1 title shot had been thrown out the window, hell even Kaval got his. 

The E had that perfect chance to do something back at SS and instead of countroversry we get hugs at the end of a the "Screw Job" PPV. If this is the "new: generation may I suggest youthinze at the utmost soonest!!!!! Beyond the waste of Wade the E should take a look back at tjhose old WCW tapes and remeber hopw one guy can bring down a group ala Sting/nWo....remeber.

Sting took a vowe of slient's and left for an entire YEAR before coming back to fued with Hogan leading to one of the biggest angle's of all time. Could you imagine a YEAR without Cena in the WWE.....I'm all for that because as much as it would hurt ratings...imagin all the crap they could see awaitting Cena's return and could you imagine the teases they could pull to gain ratings. My god it would be the perfect storm...THINK ABOUT IT.

Finally onto the ME which you know rwally doesn't bother me at latt. Let's face it giving away a "TLC" match on free tv has already been done three times before (01,02 & 06) why not one more plus we've already seen Flair in the match why not Jerry? All in all it was actually better then the KOTR tournment because I remeber who won. Plus Cole/Lawer realationship should be really interesting now. 

That about wraps it up for this forgetabble MNR KOTR version, ugh and to think we still have anther 3 hour Raw left...the Slammies......ugh here's hoping for something better.

Also the Divas & Tag Team secene are anther reason to demand better talent...Yoish & Kool Aid? plus Tamina & Santino where in the hell are the Uso & for that case the remains of what could have been a tag team in the HD?

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I was at the show last night and it was great to experience live. I feel like we got a little bit of everything - promos, matches and even tables and chairs lol. So glad that JoMo didn't win. I don't think Seamus needs it but I don't give a crap so long as Morrison didn't win. Although I have to say that as much as I don't like the guy, JoMo IS over. He got great reactions all night long despite appearing several times. 

That was nothing compared to Cena's random appearances throughout the night though. The whole fricking place was buzzing every time he popped up. Miz got great heat and quite a lot of cheers too, even from kids. 

And when Lawler was on that ladder at the end everybody was on their feet. I swore that he was actually going to win until Cole ran in! 

Don't know how it came across on TV but the arena was loud and hot all night long apart from some (understandable) dead spells eg Drew/Zeke. 

GOOD TIMEZ


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Lawler didn't push him to the limit. Miz made one mistake and Lawler almost one. It wasn't like Lawler beat the hell out of him the entire match.


that's applying logic to the situation

you know ever on is gonna go for the the Default "Herp Derp he almost lost to a 67 year old man durr"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gin said:


> Old School Raw was really enjoyable for me.


Eh, that's true. I actually forgot that was 3 hours. I guess because the notion of TWO 3 hour Raw's in 3 weeks is nuts.

Still, they mostly stink.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont get why people bitch so much. The feud between Cena and Nexus advanced well. The Justin Gabriel beatdown looked great and so did the AA on Slater. Morrison/Sheamus was one of the better matches on RAW this entire year. Miz/Lawler was a fun TLC match. The rest of the KOTR matches were good as well. I also like where this Cole/Lawler thing is going.

Basically, I dont get what you people want anymore. When RAW does not have a lot of wrestling then you bitch and moan and call it the worst show ever, then they finally give us some good wrestling matches and you still bitch. The same thing goes with the Miz. Almost all of you were sucking his dick just last week, and then as soon as he became the champion some of the same people that cheered him on were now hating him.


----------



## machoman99 (Aug 27, 2007)

The story of the main event actually wasn't too bad. Miz talked about how great he was and Lawler stands up for all the hall of famers who never won the belt. It also generated a lot of excitement. Surely no one really thought Lawler would win yet for just a second you started to wonder. It also hopefully will propel Cole into a more active role as an out and out heel. 

The execution of the match was not great, however. Really they should have had Miz dominate Lawler and use Riley to really beat him down. Once he starts getting cocky you could have the spot where Lawler pushes him into a table, the "one mistake" that Punk was warning about all night, then the agonizingly slow climb up the ladder for Lawler with Miz knocked out. They almost pulled it off but didn't make Miz look strong enough or cocky enough. 

I like Sheamus as KOTR. He didn't need it to help push him, but with Miz as champ Sheamus won't be in the title picture and this at least continues the development of his character.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Very happy with Lobsterhead winning the tournament. At least the final match was quite good.

Lawler did a good account for himself in his one-off match, and they actually made it pretty exciting (and hilarious with Cole's interference).


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


>


LMAO, that was amazing.


----------



## I_love_Texas (Mar 13, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


>


Very nice !
When you have time, could you make some gifs with Sheamus KOTR ?
Please 
Many thanks.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't see King wanting to sit with Cole next week at the announce desk


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

The reference to Leslie Nielsen was mentioned, right? A very nice touch by the WWE.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Fairly good RAW. Some points...

- The Punk/Riley commentary thing is hilarious. :lmao @ Riley being God awful in the ring.
- My original pick to take the crown was McIntyre. But, when I saw his opponent, that was out the window.
- I couldn't decide between Del Rio and Bryan, cause I mark big time for both of em. Great match.
- Thank God they're not doing this whole "Juan" Cena thing. I much more prefer what they're doing.
- Morrison/Rhodes was pretty good. But the winner was predicable for me, so meh.
- I didn't think they'd let Zeke into the finals. It'd be a bit too one sided. But, I still wanted McIntyre to win. 
- Didn't really pay attention to the tag match. Cena marking out in the crowd was hilarious, though.
- I knew Mysterio was gonna cost ADR the crown. Looking forward to their feud. And Punk saying Mysterio has stolen his car 4 times...:lmao
- Only good thing about the Divas tag match was Nattie. And Santino. Melina too. Yeah.
- Glad Sheamus took the crowd. Another great match. Actually thought Triple H was coming out during his speech.
- Miz/Lawler was alot better than I expected. Hate Cole more and more every week, but I guess he's doing a good job at being a heel.

Overall, a good show. Next week should be good.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like Darren Young shaved-off his Pineapple hair.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Great effort from Lawler I thought. Wonder how much warning he had (non kayfaybe) to get ready for that. 

Really looking forward to how he and Cole interact next week now.

Also credit to Miz showing he could work at the right pace to make the match look competitive.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I really enjoyed that Raw. The first 2 hours were really good.
The iwc is very hard to please. The first 2 hours were faultless.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk wanted to die laughing in that gif.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

F*** YOU MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed Raw this week. There were some down points to the show but it was entertaining. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I enjoyed Raw this week. There were some down points to the show but it was entertaining. *


Two weeks in a row for Lady Croft. This is a record.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All I ask is that it not be garbage... and WWE has came through two weeks in a row. This week not being as strong as last but it was still entertaining. My biggest complaint was the length of the KoTR matches. I wish they would have gone a little longer. 

And Santino is starting to bore me. 


I loved the Cena stuff. Cena with an attitude is entertaining. Cena being brutal is entertaining. I just don't think it'll last. He'll go back to Mr. Nice guy with poop jokes sooner rather than later.*


----------

